# Color pics For a Model I'm Building



## roadking01 (Jul 5, 2010)

Gentlemen, I'm new to this site and looking for color pics as I'm researching for a model I'm building. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2010)

Er...colour pics of what???

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Jul 5, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Er...colour pics of what???



This one !

Welcome to site by the way, give us some more details, and we 'll help

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 5, 2010)

Walcome aboard.

(Nice Gary  )


----------



## Njaco (Jul 5, 2010)

Gary, is that the 1951 Convair 'Emperor' - the pre-curser of the stealth technology used on the F-111?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 5, 2010)

DANG IT! Why did I not think of that!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2010)

Yep, it was Britains first stealth aircraft, long before the term 'stealth' had been associated with aircraft. Unfortunately, apart from giving away its position by the amount of oil it spilled, it also caused many serious injuries to the pilots. They fell off the ladder as they couldn't find the cockpit.....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2010)

Good one Terry!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 6, 2010)

Got lucky guys...one flew by my house this morning!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 6, 2010)

Found the picture of the pilot climbing into this mystery airplane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 6, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2010)

Great pic Harrison.....doesn't look anything like Beau's though? maybe there is more than One?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 6, 2010)

Your looks a bit different Beau......hmmm 

Thanks Wayne, heard it, couldn't see it! Knew it had to be one!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 6, 2010)

Must be the way the light is reflecting off of Mars.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2010)

What was the question again?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2010)

Hmm, I'm not sure H. You might have caught the Russian one, following the other one! Hard to tell from that angle though.....


----------



## Njaco (Jul 6, 2010)

Harrison's pic is the Emperor Mk VIIVDXX, made a few years after the first pic and being more invisible.

A bit of trivia: Pilots who flew the Emperor were checked out for chest congestion and asthma as the resulting sneezing and coughing would eventually reveal the plane. Plus nobody has found a good cleaner for boogers.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 6, 2010)

Sneaky B*stards tried another fly by....this is the bomber variant I believe....am I right?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 6, 2010)

You guys are brutal

And here I thought it was just Wonder Womans "invisible" plane

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2010)

So _that's_ what flew over my house this afternoon!
H, that may be the bomber, but it could be the one converted into a tanker, dumping fuel....unless it's that guy wuith asthma and a heavy cold......
Still here and ready to help with pics, if we can, when we know what's wanted.....honest!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah sorry man just let us know what you need!


----------



## Erich (Jul 6, 2010)

think the original poster left town thanks to you guys .............. har

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 6, 2010)

Was he the one flying the Emperor Mk VIIVDXX??????


----------



## N4521U (Jul 7, 2010)

Krikey, I think one just flew thru the house. I think it's disguised to sound like a whoopy cushion!!!!!
My wife didn't buy it either. 

Back in a bit. 


I have to time out on the porch now.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2010)

Erich said:


> think the original poster left town thanks to you guys .............. har



 ...Now why would he go and do that.....we're ready willing and able...wot Terry said!


----------



## VALENGO (Jul 7, 2010)

Advice to the starter of the thread: you must write down something like "FW190" or "Spít" or something.


----------



## rochie (Jul 7, 2010)

jeez you guy's are getting some milage out of this thread !!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 7, 2010)

VALENGO said:


> Advice to the starter of the thread: you must write down something like "FW190" or "Spít" or something.



Just reminded me: Pilots of the 'Emperor' were allowed to 'spit', just not chewing tobacco for reasons stated earlier.

Some great color pics here. Yes sir. Where do I find that kit to build?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2010)

rochie said:


> jeez you guy's are getting some milage out of this thread !!!!!!



Well...sometimes having a little fun is good.....


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 8, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Well...sometimes having a little fun is good.....



Agreed!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2010)

Wonder where our new friend has got to? I mean, we are approachable, friendly and helpful. We might take the p**s a bit, but we_ will _help if possible !!
BTW, what's the maximum speed of Wonder Woman's ti...I mean invisible aircraft?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 8, 2010)

If we can't see it how do we know??


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2010)

Good point. Maybe someone could 'phone her and ask they are real....I mean, what speed her ship flies at !!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Njaco (Jul 8, 2010)

Lets hope their not silicone. Looses shape and wot.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 8, 2010)

roadking01, he's somewhere in the States, I'll start looking around here.
But what if he's flying one of those invisi....... ??


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2010)

Hmm. I wonder if he wanted colour pics of invisible aircraft? I wonder what colour they were.........


----------



## VALENGO (Jul 8, 2010)

I have heard that there was many unfortunate accidents aboard the Empirors ´cause crew members often forgot open the entrance belly door.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 8, 2010)

I heard it was from the wicked torque with all 8 of the props turning the same direction!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jul 8, 2010)

Eight!!! I only counted five. Wait................


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 8, 2010)

Heard one go by tonight.....sounded like 5 but I can;'t be sure...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey, found a manual for the Emperor on E-Bay!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 8, 2010)

WOW !!! That'll come in handy when I build my 1/12 scale model.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 8, 2010)

Must've taken a bit of searching!!

Terry here's some closure..


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 8, 2010)

Here's a shot of my Emperor, canopy is masked and it's ready for the first coat of invisible paint. This is the Monosmerhawkfix 1/12 scale Mk IV and as you can see, I backdated it to a Mk I using the Koster conversion kit and a set of Eduard flaps. Didn't spring for the full Eduard interior as you can't see much of it anyway. I'll post some updates as work progresses.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 8, 2010)

Does the masking disappear when you spray on the invisible paint? If so, why bother masking?


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 8, 2010)

You mean I wasted my time on CAREFULLY masking it????????


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2010)

I was just about to compliment you on a fine tape job.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 9, 2010)

You guys are just the pits.............. ..............poor guys never going to come back now..............





I'm rolling on the carpet with a very bad stomach cramp from laughing so much..............you've just made my day..............


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 9, 2010)

I can't wait for some one to post a truely beleiving post about this; currently I am giggling like a school girl pismrotflmao-ing.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow! Be careful with the paint. Sometimes it comes out to thick and it'll completely ruin the paint job. I'll post pictures of mine later.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2010)

I was thinking of building one too.....but I can't find one....bit frustrating......


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2010)

Hmmmm have you tried this store? Tons of them.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 9, 2010)

Satellite caught one on a test flight being followed by a chase plane.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 9, 2010)

hawkeye2an said:


> Here's a shot of my Emperor, canopy is masked and it's ready for the first coat of invisible paint. This is the Monosmerhawkfix 1/12 scale Mk IV and as you can see, I backdated it to a Mk I using the Koster conversion kit and a set of Eduard flaps. Didn't spring for the full Eduard interior as you can't see much of it anyway. I'll post some updates as work progresses.



Not that I would build it because it's not my scale, but I have to ask because I read in FSM that there were some dimensional issues with this kit. Something about them using both English and Metric measurements when engineering the mold. What have you found?

Oh, by the way kudo's to you on the backdating, finding the invisible putty to fare in the new intakes must have been a pain...both literally and figuratively.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah I heard there wasn't enough room for the cockpit and you had to add spacers, did you?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Hmmmm have you tried this store? Tons of them.



Thanks Harrison, can order one now...


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 9, 2010)

5 PAGES of straight up B.S. Funny stuff. I LOVE IT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 9, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Hmmmm have you tried this store? Tons of them.



Love it Harrison, absolutely love it !!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2010)

Saw one of those invisible thingmajigs down at my pickupjoint...flashy light of green and yellow, some weird voice as well...didn't understand a word of it!

Where's my pint?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've lost more invisible aircraft at the airport than I care to admit to!!!! Park them, walk away, and when I come back I can't find the dang things again. I think other people move them from where I left them as well just to mess with me!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 9, 2010)

Ever try to find the small bits that fall into the carpet? The WORST! Thank God I have white shag.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have been doing some researching on this mystery plane, and this is what I found.

Picture 1: I was looking in a news paper, and apparently Wonder Woman wants a invisable airplane. Im thinking (A invisable airplane, HAH).

Picture 2: Reading my comic book, I saw another picture of this Woman and this time she is flying a invisable airplane. Weird, do these things really exist?

Picture 3: I was looking in Harrison's Model shop, when I saw a blanket covering a table. I removed the blanket to finally see a actuall model of this mystery airplane. Now I see that it is in 1/12 scale, and that if there is a model, then there must be a real plane.

Picture 4: Flying back home to South Carolina, I look out the window to see this, a Invisable airplane with a woman flying it. Shocked to see it, I tell the pilot to look out the window and look at the airplane, and all he can say is the woman has a nice airframe, and that she is probably tight in the turbine and loose in the flaps


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2010)

Great research Beau!! 

Do we know how the plane was measured?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2010)

Hmm. I don't think that's the genuine aircraft, more a cheap imitation by Dragogramevell, cos I can see it! Oh, and the rudder is the wrong shape!
Here's a colour pic of the real thing, flying down a valley in the Lake District. I'm afraid the smoke trail obscures most of the aircraft, but if you look carefully, you'll see the rudder is a different shape to the model.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2010)

How can I make such a correction to the rudder? I called Dragogram to tell them for future kits and the representative I spoke with swears that they had a plane land to take the demensions and hes correct.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2010)

I think he might not be telling it exactly how it was. They probably based the model on invisible photographs.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh yeah your right mate! Good catch. I'm sending that picture to Dragogram to prove them wrong.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2010)

I've been looking for a better copy of the print, but I left it in my invisble camouflage jacket....and I can't find the jacket!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2010)

You'd think after spending all that money on molds, they would make sure they were correct. As soon as I can find my kit from Dragogramevell I'm returning it!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 9, 2010)

I saw an interview with the test pilot. Among other things he said it was a real b!tch reading those invisible gages.
Here's a still of him from the interview:


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2010)

LMAO


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 9, 2010)

This...is...so...*AWESOME!*


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's another shot of Flight Officer Wilkinson after graduating the academy.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2010)

Talk about Ironic...


Aircraft Resource Center

Go to the bottom of the page and hit Jan 10 

Then scroll down and someone built an invisible jet


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 9, 2010)

You know, way before stealth technology came up with invisible aircraft and the pilots who flew them there was a need to apply stealth technology to the method of transport of the time, namely the horse. There still remains a few of this bread in existence and I was lucky enough to take this photo of one myself on my recent trip to Florida.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes almost forgot! 

Saw one at the race track the other day...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 9, 2010)

LMAO  This thread needs to be added to that 20 funniest thread list!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree 

Sincerly yours,

THE PIPE!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 9, 2010)

.

.


.


.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 9, 2010)

heh heh I just posted a reply in invisble ink! heh!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2010)

I heard that too Chris that Dragogramevell got taken over by Tamigawagram.

Ha! But you didn't count on me squirting lemon juice to decode the message.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 10, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> I agree
> 
> Sincerly yours,
> 
> THE PIPE!



Now THAT is funny!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Will you PIPE it down please!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 10, 2010)

Its OK sir I'm here to help, where do you live?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> I heard that too Chris that Dragogramevell got taken over by Tamigawagram.
> 
> Ha! But you didn't count on me squirting lemon juice to decode the message.



Haven't you heard..?.... about the new method....same colour only now it's Snow....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Pure white or slightly yellow stained?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 10, 2010)

Ohhh! I can't wait to test that out....I'll add the color me self.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2010)

I thought you might....


----------



## VALENGO (Jul 11, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> I was thinking of building one too.....but I can't find one....bit frustrating......



Everything goes fin until you open the box and spread the pieces...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey! One of LIFE's photographers captured one of those taking off! 
Second pic apparently shows a visible assistant walking some of the pilots' pets.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 11, 2010)

hahahahah Maria


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2010)

7 pages - we need help.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 11, 2010)

...or a life. Dunno where we can dl that, though.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 11, 2010)

I had a life...just trying to find it!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm not saying anything......wait.....I just said something, didn't I? D*mmit!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 12, 2010)

The Navy Dept. has gotten into the game intending using this new stealth technology on its fleet. Pictured below is the first test using a somewhat smaller vessel

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 12, 2010)

Lieutenant Commander Cynthea Snodgrass The director of the Navy's invisible stealth program demonstrates the possess in this series of photographs.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2010)

Very Cool.....now bring her back!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 12, 2010)

Not necessarily the bikini though....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 12, 2010)

Is this a similar thing to the Philadelphia experiment, although a stronger version? 
Maybe the Gorgonzola experiment??!!
I wonder why our new friend hasn't been back to clarify his request? I can't see why......


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2010)

Airframes said:


> I wonder why our new friend hasn't been back to clarify his request? I can't see why......



Me neither???? Very strange..that???

So up to 110 posts....without an answer....but boy have we had a good time!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 12, 2010)

Airframes said:


> I wonder why our new friend hasn't been back to clarify his request? I can't see why......



Could be he can't find himself........................... 



T Bolt said:


> Lieutenant Commander Cynthea Snodgrass The director of the Navy's invisible stealth program demonstrates the possess in this series of photographs.



Nice bikini Glenn...............any more like that...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 13, 2010)

I have to add this to the forum's funniest threads.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2010)

Njaco said:


> I have to add this to the forum's funniest threads.....



Yes......you must, you must!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 13, 2010)

Njaco said:


> I have to add this to the forum's funniest threads.....



But would we see it ?


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 13, 2010)

Geedee said:


> But would we see it ?



No, we wouldnt see it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2010)

Can't we create a modulating phase variance or something, so it appears at least some of the time??


----------



## Njaco (Jul 13, 2010)

not enough dilythium crystals....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2010)

Does anyone have a spare Warp Core laying about they are not using...this may provide sufficient power...?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2010)

Woof Woof....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 13, 2010)

Don't forget to shield it against "Tackion Pulses"


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 13, 2010)

120 post......WOW.......!!!!!!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 13, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Does anyone have a spare Warp Core laying about they are not using...this may provide sufficient power...?



Warp core ????...are you implying we're all Klingons (keep visiting and adding to the thread !)

Dunno about a Warp Core....how 'bout a forum Warped Sense of Humour ?


----------



## Geedee (Jul 13, 2010)

Capt. Vick said:


> Don't forget to shield it against "Tackion Pulses"



'Tackion Pulses' .....Who he ?...has he posted before ?, havent seen him either !!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 13, 2010)

Where's Scotty when you need him?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2010)

He was beamed(?) up to ship....


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 13, 2010)

That well known superhero Wonder Woman has long had a problem with her invisible stealth plane in that although the plane is almost completely invisible she is visible wile piloting it. This problem has been taken up by another member of the Justice League as seen in the picture below. The problem of making clothing invisible unfortunately still remains as it does with the Navy’s experiments. A solution would be to discard said clothing, but this would result in some embarrassing, although entertaining situations when the invisibility effect ceased to function. Wonder Women herself is scheduled to participate in the test and we impatiently await the photographic results!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 13, 2010)

On a serious note........

New British Military Technology Allows Invisible Cloaking for Army Tanks | HighTech EDGE


----------



## jamierd (Jul 13, 2010)

several problems i can see with that NJaco 
1.60+tonnes of steel makes a whole lot of noise 
2. cant hide that huge flame from the gun 
3 the exhausts on those things make as much smoke as a power station chimney 
4 what do you do if you forget where you parked it rofl


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2010)

jamierd said:


> 4 what do you do if you forget where you parked it rofl



Walk face first right into it!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2010)

And, of course, it still won't make it work when it's supposed to! 
I haven't got a Warp thingy, but I've got a second-hand British Telecom teleporter - journeys charged at £1.500 per second at Peak Rate, and I've got a roll of Star Trek toilet paper - guaranteed to get rid of Klingons........!!
One of them is pink, but I don't know which one .......


----------



## Njaco (Jul 13, 2010)

Trade you for a slightly used Tardis I have in my basement.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 13, 2010)

jamierd said:


> 4 what do you do if you forget where you parked it rofl



Not a problem, I have specially designed kneecaps designed to find things in the dark, they'd work just as well on invisible things in the day time.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah, but are they invisible too? If not, the enemy would see you wandering around in a strange fashion, until suddenly stopping abruptly, and letting out a huge oath. Then they'd know exactly where the tank was.
And the expression "F*** !!" travels very well, especially in still air, and more so at night.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 13, 2010)

I have one well used WARPED mind if that will do any good.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2010)

What colour is it ???


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 13, 2010)

You know, I'm not sure. Let me check...............uuuuhhhhmmmm grey, purple, black and......I'm not sure what that is.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 13, 2010)

Airframes said:


> What colour is it ???



What? David's knee caps or Aaron's warped mind.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2010)

Both ! Got any colour pics of the kneecaps - I want to build some model ones........


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey Terry, make them out of kevlar and titanium.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2010)

Try not to make the rug burns so noticable this time old boy!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2010)

Ah, so it was the rug ! Couldn't see it......


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 14, 2010)

I thought it was turf? But we really can't be sure. 

Jan stop making false accusations if you can't really see it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2010)

Do we need one of the CSI teams in to investigate....? I'm sure Horatio would have a one liner to suit!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's a pic of the rug if anyone needs it for a reference.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 15, 2010)

Terry and T Bolt, dammit!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2010)

Ah, it's one of _those_ rugs ! Nasty blighters those, the pile really rubs and burns. They are worse when you need to take them up, as the edges can't be found easily, and you get spinters under the finger nails from the wood flooring.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 15, 2010)

My feet hurt....FYI


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2010)

Haven't seen anything in here lately...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 20, 2010)

That's cause were all still looking for the coloured pics lost in the pile somewhere.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh...right?


----------



## N4521U (Jul 20, 2010)

Damn, I almost got it. It's Navy. I shot this as it was landing, don't know why all that is in the picture is the jet blast and tail hook. I will try again! Bill


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2010)

Bill, we await further pictures....


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 20, 2010)

Air to air near miss caused by experimental invisible stealth aircraft during landing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 20, 2010)

This is still going on? HAHAHAHA I love it!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 20, 2010)

They even make songs about it!!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWUCfUZ7Xmk_


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2010)

( _recently found posted on a Model forum...)_

roadking01: "Man, you should see the response I got from a question on this other forum. What a bunch of morons!"

tattertot200: I know what you mean. I asked about Dark and you should have seen the response!

flyboy: What? wiat...dudde..thats messed up. i mean its invisible guys.....come on, briliannt!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 20, 2010)

Njaco said:


> ( _recently found posted on a Model forum...)_
> 
> roadking01: "Man, you should see the response I got from a question on this other forum. What a bunch of morons!"
> 
> ...




flyboy: these guys help me out alot though. They even made new siggy's for me, look!!!!












tattertot200 and roadking 01: ohhh, look at the pretty colurs!!!!



On a side note, I just furnished my house.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jul 20, 2010)

It would appear that their thinking has gone into stealth mode.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 20, 2010)

What thinking??? 







































...oh!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jul 20, 2010)

beaupower32 said:


> flyboy: these guys help me out alot though. They even made new siggy's for me, look!!!!
> 
> Wow... Primary colors and everything...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice house, I can see that you find your furniture the same way day or night.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 20, 2010)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> Nice house, I can see that you find your furniture the same way day or night.




Yeah, its easy on the eyes, and the fabric matches everything. I even have a room mate here is a picture of him.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice carpet Beau. Is that shag or Corinthian leather?


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 20, 2010)

> Nice carpet Beau. Is that shag or Corinthian leather?



its invisa-leather

and I posted a picture of my room mate on the last page


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2010)

I couldn't find the page.....


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jul 20, 2010)

No wonder he's cammied, didn't Arnold  call him, "One ugly Mo Fo!"


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 20, 2010)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> No wonder he's cammied, didn't Arnold  call him, "One ugly Mo Fo!"




shhhhhhh, he might hear you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 20, 2010)

But if he's invisible I don't see the issue?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2010)

I wonder how you get stains out of an invisble carpet? Ah, maybe you need to use 'Vanish'.....?!!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 20, 2010)

Njaco said:


> ( _recently found posted on a Model forum...)_
> 
> roadking01: "Man, you should see the response I got from a question on this other forum. What a bunch of morons!"
> 
> ...



FUNNY STUFF !!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2010)

Clearly, no sense of humour! Had it been me, wait....I've been there, I'd have jumped right into the banter!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 20, 2010)

The new Ferrari!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2010)

Thats nice but I think he's building a plane....I think......


----------



## N4521U (Jul 20, 2010)

Thats nice but I think he's building a plane....I think......

How do you know??????????




Did you See it?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 20, 2010)

It is just understood N4521U.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm just guessing since this IS a aircraft forum. I'll disappear now......


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 20, 2010)

It sounded good to me.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2010)

I couldn't hear the colour of that statement - who said that....??!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2010)

Maybe it's a car with wings? ...so until we see it we won't know...


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 21, 2010)

Wait whats the color of the statement. 

Have the penguins jailed for Libel this is colonial America where they can be jailed for that!. I saw one with my own 2 eyes!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2010)

Are you absolutely sure now?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, if I were sure that wouldn't make it stealthy, right???


----------



## jamierd (Jul 21, 2010)

i have perfected a stealth detection unit only problem is i put it somewhere safe and now i cant find it


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2010)

I see, bet that you didn't see that coming did you?



I'll be leaving now....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2010)

What puzzles me about these invisible aircraft, is how the **** the pilot sees the instruments........


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2010)

It has to be a beautiful weather aircraft then, as it would be impossible to fly by instruments.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 21, 2010)

and what if the Invisible Man flew the invisible plane............


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 21, 2010)

Nah, the plane must be able to fly as a night fighter, stealthily applying the Speed of Dark device at night.
Of course, the pilot's got to be mighty careful not to accidentally hit any hippocroccofrogs, when he lands the plane.
And remember not to apply the SoD-cloaking device at daytime, otherwise he'd be spotted right away.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2010)

Some good points there Maria. But, what colour was the invisible paint? Anybody got a colour picture, I want to build a model of the invisible man pilot.....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 21, 2010)

Airframes said:


> -cut-
> ...the invisible man pilot.....



That's _gotta _be my ex! 8)
I just had to ask: "Honey, is it okay that my family comes to visit on sunday?" Meep-meep! Instant invisible man, and at the speed of sound, too!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 21, 2010)

So we found the pilot.................I think.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 21, 2010)

But I can't see him??


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 21, 2010)

I can't either but at least we know who it is.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 21, 2010)

Whats he look like?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 21, 2010)

I have no clue but if you ask Maria she might tell you.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 22, 2010)

*200 hundred posts* and we haven't SEEN anything to build!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gord how funny.. 



But it IS Navy!!!!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 22, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I have no clue but if you ask Maria she might tell you.



Haven't got a clue, it was a top-secret project. But he was really sweet and a true gentleman. 
Only problem was that I kept stubbing my toes against his invisible pilot helmet now and then; I couldn't see the darned thing. And of course he kept leaving it all over the place. Very impractical.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 22, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> I kept stubbing my toes against his invisible pilot helmet.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2010)

Now now Gary ! We need a picture of this invisible pilot person - high resolution colour of course !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 22, 2010)

a Village People pilot?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 22, 2010)

Hmm remind me of you Hugh??


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2010)

Good Grief ! It's !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2010)

It's who? I don't recognise him...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2010)

His sun glasses keep throwing me off, I wish he would take them off.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2010)

But then we wouldn't know where his eyes were...or what colour...........


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2010)

The situation is getting worse ! I've just noticed that two old Monogram kits have been re-released under the Revell label, the 'Visible' B17 and 'visible' Mustang, each with a clear fuselage half. It makes the model look like it's turning invisible.......


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh my god!!!! The end is near


----------



## Njaco (Jul 25, 2010)

I think everybody disappeared.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2010)

Who said that ??!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 25, 2010)

Where was it said?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 25, 2010)

I didn't hear a thing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2010)

Shhhh, smell that?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 26, 2010)

What???


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ssshhh......listen.


----------



## jamierd (Jul 26, 2010)

la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2010)

Heck! It's an invisible Telly Tubby !!!!!!!


----------



## jamierd (Jul 26, 2010)

Stealth tubby


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2010)

Ah, that'll be the B3C then........


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2010)

I thought I heard something..


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2010)

That'll be the Invisible Jan...........


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2010)

_Super Jan!_


----------



## jamierd (Jul 26, 2010)

apparently ( very long passage written in invisible ink)























but only on a tuesday


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 26, 2010)

*stumbles on an invisible pilot helmet* (/%%¤(/#¤¤!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 26, 2010)

I was going to go headbutt a guy but he had an invisible helmet on...OWWW! 

This guys going to come back to this thread and be wow! 231 posts these guys are good..


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2010)

...and neither makes any sense, whatsoever!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh, I don't know. Post #2 makes sense - but then again, look what happened next !
BTW Jamie, what colour is that invisible ink ?


----------



## jamierd (Jul 26, 2010)

its orange of course open your eyes man


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2010)

B*ll*cks, of course it is! Even a blind man on a galloping horse can see that ! Bet you can't find the pen now though, can you? I'll give you a clue, it's on top of the pile of colour photos of.............


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 26, 2010)

I have such trouble seeing anything in this thread, I must be blind in one eye and not able to see out of the other one? Kinda like when I used to walk in circles until I realized someone had nailed one of my shoes to the floor.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2010)

I wonder if our friend ever did find the colour photos he wanted ? Be a bit of a let-down if it turned out he wanted to build a nighfighter version of the Mosquito - in overall matt black !! Hmm, would a black and white photo do...........


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 26, 2010)

You know, if he would have let us know what he was looking for it would not have been as much fun but he would have gotten an answer.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 26, 2010)

Looking for what?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 26, 2010)

Color pictures of Wonder Woman's plane wasn't it ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2010)

I know nothing....no-theeeng, Meester Fawlty. I am from Barcelona.....que?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 27, 2010)

hahahahaha


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> Color pictures of Wonder Woman's plane wasn't it ?



...or any womans........eeerrrmmmm.....hmmm....plane. 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2010)

Is there really an answer to the question....or maybe it evaporated never to be seen...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 27, 2010)

Well if you read his post correctly he said one thing in specific, he wanted the Emporer so I htink we nailed this guys!!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 27, 2010)

250 posts!! this is totally insane!! A casual onlooker would think we all escaped from a rubber room! (Make that an invisible rubber room)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2010)

He's unique on this forum. He's the only one creating a thread that's gone on for 17 pages and 250 replies, this with only one ever post! He should be proud!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2010)

And visible ........ in colour. And with pics........
What Emperor H ? I don't see any mention of that in the first post.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 27, 2010)

If one was able to find the old Negatives of this invisible aircrafts pictures would you be able to see the airplane? Just thinkin? My brain hurts.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 27, 2010)

Is your brain invisible aswell? 

Yes, I went there  Kidding..


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 27, 2010)

His what???  *runs like he££*


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 27, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Is your brain invisible aswell?
> 
> Yes, I went there  Kidding..



Who's aswell and why do you think his brain is invisible. Time to find my whoop-a$$ can opener


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2010)

Ah! Now we know who that invisible pilot with the gay sunglasses is! It's Aswell ! Captain Arthur G Aswell, of InvisiAir !!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 27, 2010)

...sister company of See-Through Airlines, who has a hard time making enough money to run properly.
No one can see the planes or the pilots, and so the passengers is having an incredibly hard time boarding the planes, which often results in unsuspecting passengers stepping off the passenger stairs and onto thin air, which of course has a very profound effect on said passengers. 
And very often, the company can't find the pilots, and so the See-Through Airlines offices is often populated by confused secretaries (visible...), who run around looking for the pilots.

The mechanics are missing, too, and no one has heard anything of the fuel truck since a sunny day in 2008, when it was seen accidentally hitting a drop bear near the maintenance area in Kingsford Smith Airport, Australia.
Or: The truck itself wasn't seen of course, but the effect of the truck hitting the drop bear was...let's just call it: Graphic. 

A Dr. Henry J. Bucksnort (- yes, a distant relative of our very own...) once published some research he had done, on the possible effect on using invisible fighter aircraft in the USAAF in 1943, but unfortunately he had written the documents with invisible ink, and soon afterwards the documents disappeared, later to be discovered by a Mrs. Hanson in Iowa, who used the paper as lining in her son's hamster cage.
Further research on this subject is classified as very silly.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2010)

I hereby award Maria an Honours Degree, Invisble, First Class, from the Invisible University of Treacle Bumstead, for outstanding investigation into the disappearance of the fuel truck which, apparently was last actually seen at Billund Airport, to where it absconded from Kastrup, without permission, but at the request of Captain Aswell. 
What all of this has to do with a request for colour pics of a nothing, is beyond me, but it just confirms a suspicion I have harboured for some time, that being, that I am surrounded by a bunch of loonies (who I've never seen), and that there is a vague possibility that I might also be one of those said loonies. But I _have_ got a Certificate to prove I am sane - or at least that's what i think it states, as it's invisble........woof, woof ! Positive (invisible ) waves !


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 27, 2010)

I repeat what I said in Post # 250


T Bolt said:


> A casual onlooker would think we all escaped from a rubber room! (Make that an invisible rubber room)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 27, 2010)

This...Thread...Must...Die...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 27, 2010)

I think it's good to have a BS thread


----------



## N4521U (Jul 28, 2010)

B.S.?????
I just took a picture of the plane, seems it's in the U.S. now, over Las vegas. You can see the port and starboard lights as well as the top tail light..... 

one of us will get it....
one-o-deez days


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2010)

Capt. Vick said:


> This...Thread...Must...Die...



NOOOOOOOOO!!! 



B-17engineer said:


> I think it's good to have a BS thread



YEEEEESSSSSSS!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 28, 2010)

Like all the politicians say: "Transparency is a good thing!"


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2010)

As in transparent as a politician's promise !


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 28, 2010)

If Transparency is a godo thing is solidity a good thing as well?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 28, 2010)

From my limited research I have determined that the initial research on invisible aircraft was done on everyday items, shopping carts, shovels, lawn mowers, etc... and then Cats were used to test them. Why Cats? Who nows, maybe just because it's fun to tease Cats?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 28, 2010)

And cats are annoying and weird as....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 28, 2010)

Only got one thing to say......


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2010)

Whoa, I think I dated her once.......ONLY ONCE!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2010)

Which one? One of the cats or the racoon thingy? Jan, go any colour pics of that? I want to build a model......


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 28, 2010)

HA! Its already in color!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 28, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Only got one thing to say......


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 28, 2010)

VB, I don't think I would have mentioned that.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 28, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> From my limited research I have determined that the initial research on invisible aircraft was done on everyday items, shopping carts, shovels, lawn mowers, etc... and then Cats were used to test them. Why Cats? Who nows, maybe just because it's fun to tease Cats?



After working in animal control for several years, I know the background on using cats as lab animals. Contrary to the normal rats and monkeys, the Stealth Research department at the UK's 'Opposum Works' was looking for something far more reliable than the expensive monkeys and other lab animals common to scientific research. One lab assistant, a digger named Abby Norrmal read the requirements for Project X445..2**7A and miss-read the section mentiioning 'airlines'. A moldy chocolate smudge on the print left Mr. Norrmal believing that it said 'felines' and proceeded in that direction. Soon numerous cats secretly shipped out of local animal pounds were being used in not so discreet ways for the technology research. The cats themselves, being such prickly [email protected], eventually mobilized into a union, the National Association for the Advancement of Cats and labs starting using dogs and certain residents of West Virginia and the East End for their diabolical tests.

At least thats what Maria told me.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2010)

Hmm. Vaaary interesteeng. Zo, mit der catz und die possums, und of course der English oppossum, vich I beleeve ist der Ferret - or is it maybe zer whippet -- ? Ist nein matter - mit all of these to control, how come you let der odder animal out of der kontrol? Ach, I hear you ask, which animal? Mein gott, ist der Greater Spotted Tawny Eared Janus Luckiest of course! 
Und how come you know Maria zo well, hmmm? You haf been sending der candies again, nicht war? But you should know by now, only zer invisible pilot helmet, mit Captain Aswell would be of interest here - if der colour was known of course !


----------



## Njaco (Jul 28, 2010)

Marzipan works wonders!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2010)

Now I'm just confused....cats, dogs, experiments, unions.....


----------



## kgambit (Jul 29, 2010)

Another experiment involving cats gone horribly wrong:


----------



## kgambit (Jul 29, 2010)

And a rare photo of one of the first invisibility tests conducted by the army on a lab cat


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 29, 2010)

It was designed to stop the attacks by dogs!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh this thread is just getting too transparent.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 29, 2010)

Or maybe they are trying to hide from VB??


----------



## N4521U (Jul 29, 2010)

I think the pilot knows he is being hunted.
This may be him in-cog-neeto?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2010)

Our subject may have crashed.....and is starting to become visible...this might be a piece...see post 457?

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/shinpachis-3dcg-world-19372-31.html


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 29, 2010)

Njaco said:


> After working in animal control for several years, I know the background on using cats as lab animals. Contrary to the normal rats and monkeys, the Stealth Research department at the UK's 'Opposum Works' was looking for something far more reliable than the expensive monkeys and other lab animals common to scientific research. One lab assistant, a digger named Abby Norrmal read the requirements for Project X445..2**7A and miss-read the section mentiioning 'airlines'. A moldy chocolate smudge on the print left Mr. Norrmal believing that it said 'felines' and proceeded in that direction. Soon numerous cats secretly shipped out of local animal pounds were being used in not so discreet ways for the technology research. The cats themselves, being such prickly [email protected], eventually mobilized into a union, the National Association for the Advancement of Cats and labs starting using dogs and certain residents of West Virginia and the East End for their diabolical tests.
> 
> At least thats what Maria told me.



DAYUM - I _told _you not to say anything about _that_!!!
Now my security clearance has gone AWOL!......_*is having an incredibly hard time, suppressing a severe case of the giggles*_


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 29, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Our subject may have crashed.....and is starting to become visible...this might be a piece...see post 457?
> 
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/shinpachis-3dcg-world-19372-31.html



It disappeared in post #461. The only thing left was a coffee can.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2010)

Maybe there is a fail safe cloaking device that kicks in so it can't be found?


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 29, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Maybe there is a fail safe cloaking device that kicks in so it can't be found?



Romulan ?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2010)

It's the Welsh version of the Philladelphia Experiment, but a bit more cheesy. It's called the Caerphilly Experiment.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2010)

thought so....


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 1, 2010)

After reading an unsubstantiated rumor on a thoroughly unreliable website that the US Air Force experimented with invisible stealth technology in the late 1940s on a certain somewhat unsuccessful parasite fighter aircraft, I have successfully applied same said technology to my cold war group build as seen below:


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 1, 2010)

Glenn wins the build contest hands down.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 1, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Glenn wins the build contest hands down.



I DEMAND a recount. Check out my post #49 entry. 










ha ha


----------



## N4521U (Aug 2, 2010)

T Bolt, now That is a great looking fighter, bomber, support........ 
oh h3ll, whatever it happens to be.

Good job!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 2, 2010)

We should have an invisible GB!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2010)

I've already started it....


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 2, 2010)

why wasn't I informed!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh wait I found the invisible PM!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2010)

See! It says:


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 2, 2010)

Yep! But there are a few typo's such as this sentence:


and :


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, I tried to correct the typos, that I felt that I had done, but as I couldn't see them....


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 2, 2010)

I understand.....its tough being invisible..


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2010)

Who said that?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here, have an invisible lollypop....


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 2, 2010)

Gee Thanks!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Njaco (Aug 2, 2010)

Harrison, thats not an invisible lollipop - its an invisible dogbone!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2010)

How do you know that, if it's invisible???


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 2, 2010)

You know the problem you were having with typos earlier today could be because your spell check program is not set up to check invisible text. I've found one on the net that's free to download and does wonders with invisible text.
Heres a link:

____________________________


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2010)

Excellent! How's this then?





-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2010)

That's better! It would be a bit difficult to judge an invisible GB - they'd all look the same ! 
To prove this, see the attached pic of the line-up of invisble Bf109s.
See what I mean ? (not sure about the shade of grey on that one third from the end).


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 2, 2010)

And I thought it was frustrating when I drop little fiddly bits of models in the carpet, but dropping the whole model and not being able to find it is just too much!!!


----------



## kgambit (Aug 2, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> And I thought it was frustrating when I drop little fiddly bits of models in the carpet, but dropping the whole model and not being able to find it is just too much!!!



The distinct crunch they make when you step on one is a dead giveaway though.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 2, 2010)

Someone has found his car..........


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2010)

kgambit said:


> The distinct crunch they make when you step on one is a dead giveaway though.



 .....


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2010)

B*ll*cks ! I thought that was a cockroach !!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 8, 2010)

Airframes said:


> B*ll*cks ! I thought that was a cockroach !!!



I thought the rats had eaten the cockroaches?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 8, 2010)

Ah Ha! So that's what I heard scratching around the other night ! It must have been an invisble rat. I think I'll set up a camera on a tripod, with a photo-elcetric motion sensor, and try to get a colour pic of it. I could then build a model ......


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2010)

Just get the damn pic!....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wonder how he's doing on his model.....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 9, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Just get the damn pic!....



He will have to shoot it in infra-red.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2010)

...and as in any good selfmade f*cking TV add, shouldn't he get a Parker pen just for inquiring?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> He will have to shoot it in infra-red.



Long as he gets the pic....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm impressed! _One_ question, _23_ pages, _334_ posts, _no_ pics, not _even_ a thanks for the help!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 10, 2010)

I really don't think he's coming back here Jan.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2010)

Don't tell me that we _scared_ him off.....that's just rediculous!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 10, 2010)

Man, try to help some people and the thanks you get!


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 10, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Don't tell me that we _scared_ him off.....that's just rediculous!



Look at his Public Profile, The last time he was signed in was 1 minute after he made that one and only post. He never even looked back!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 10, 2010)

We're good.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 11, 2010)

I feel used...


----------



## Geedee (Aug 11, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> I'm impressed! _One_ question, _23_ pages, _334_ posts, _no_ pics, not _even_ a thanks for the help!



Bl**dy good job it wasn't a technical type question is all I can say !. 

Actually, no-one has asked him if the pics really have to be in colour ?...whats wrong with with good 'ol black and white (or has his printer run out of white ink !)


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2010)

It's disappointing isn't it......all this work and Nothing to show for it....


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Aug 11, 2010)

You know for those invisible models that fall to the floor, you could just empty the vacuum cleaner bag over the general vacinity and see where the dust doesn't settle.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 11, 2010)

Good idea !
It is rather disheartening to go to all this effort and not have a response - not even a **** off !
Unless, of course, our friend has made a stealth reply ...........


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2010)

Aye, in invisible font.....


----------



## Njaco (Aug 11, 2010)

Looks like the pilot made a porno a few years ago. Heres a still from the DVD.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2010)

'The Case Of The Invisble Gardener'


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 11, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Looks like the pilot made a porno a few years ago. Heres a still from the DVD.....



Is that Sara Silverman?


----------



## Njaco (Aug 11, 2010)

yep


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 11, 2010)

She's cute


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 12, 2010)

Njaco said:


> yep



Where did you get that picture and are there more?


----------



## Njaco (Aug 12, 2010)

You can see she really has a grip on his hair!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 12, 2010)

....not just his hair!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 12, 2010)

That's kinda what I was thinking to Jan.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 12, 2010)

Maybe she has his ears folded up on top of his head?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2010)

She don't look happy....wonder if 'HE' is suffering, it's hard to tell?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2010)

Suffering works for me


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Suffering works for me



You could always be a visible stunt double David...


----------



## Geedee (Sep 17, 2010)

Havent seen this thread for a while...is it still here?


----------



## Njaco (Sep 17, 2010)

the invisible paint wore off.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2010)

Hmm. Better give it a coat of 'invisible grey' primer, then re-paint it then ......


----------



## N4521U (Sep 18, 2010)

Re-paint What?


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 18, 2010)

Where???


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh No.... it came back....still no aircraft I see....


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 18, 2010)

How about invisible bicycles?
Miley Cyrus testing out hers


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't know who she is, but does she know she's sitting on that back to front? She's loose a bit more flab if she rode it properly, but I suppose it's difficult when it can't be seen. Maybe invisible fluorescent paint would help ......


----------



## N4521U (Sep 18, 2010)

I SEE she got some paint on the fingers of her left hand, gotta Watch that.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## razor1uk (Sep 21, 2010)

Her left hand is a little shrunken isn't it, although it doesn't have two thumbs like the right; maybe thats why she's cuddly? 

It could have been worse (...?), she could have been wearing the underwear equivalent to dental floss; a thong/string instead of leggings.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 26, 2010)

Errrrr....guys....we got it all wrong. 

I found out what it was he's hoping to build... FOXNews.com - Airbus Wants to Build Invisible Passenger Planes


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 26, 2010)

The mind boggles, what if you're in the khazi at the wrong time


----------



## Njaco (Sep 26, 2010)

"Look mom, storm clouds!"
"Er...no....son, those aren't storm clouds......ahh....er...."


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2010)

Will we ever see anything............?


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 7, 2010)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xos2MnVxe-c_


----------



## Njaco (Dec 8, 2010)

H, Wayne had the perfect ending for a thread and ya messed it up!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 8, 2010)

It can't end. I just found this thread 26 pages and 378 posts later.

So.........what are we talking about?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thorlifter said:


> So.........what are we talking about?



Shhhh, it's top secret, so secret no pictures even exist.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 8, 2010)

Or good subjects.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 8, 2010)

Thorlifter said:


> It can't end. I just found this thread 26 pages and 378 posts later.
> 
> So.........what are we talking about?



What has more transparency - water or vodka and how can you mask and weather it.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 8, 2010)

Njaco said:


> What has more transparency - water or vodka and how can you mask and weather it.



Dunno about the transparency, but just add some camo paint and weathering, and stir?


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm back.....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 8, 2010)

ok, who forgot to lock the door?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## N4521U (Dec 8, 2010)

Njaco said:


> ok, who forgot to lock the door?



It had to be me.

Ask my wife, she's Always reminding me I left the door unlocked!



Sorry.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh God......


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 8, 2010)

And A---W---A---Y we go!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 8, 2010)

Crimea_River said:


> Oh God......



Yes? What do you want now?


----------



## N4521U (Dec 8, 2010)

Maybe we can get rid of this thread if someone find Blueprints?




Or would they be Clearprints?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm curious, if someone stole this invisible model would the culprit leave fingerprints on it and would the police be able to lift them, and if so how would they know if they had done so? My head hurts!


----------



## A4K (Dec 11, 2010)

That's where technology comes in Buck: The new Yahoo invisible-detector...

Yahoo Invisible Detector 1.0 Beta Full Screenshot - Yahoo Invisible Detector 1.0 Beta Demo


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 11, 2010)

No caption necessary


----------



## Geedee (Dec 12, 2010)

N4521U said:


> Maybe we can get rid of this thread



What thread....I can't find it !. Heard it mentioned in the 'Forum's funniest threads' and I've been looking for it ever since !!!!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 12, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> No caption necessary



Sure there is..........
That is the Invisible Detector!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 28, 2011)

Njaco said:


> Yes? What do you want now?


 
A man I can actually *understand*!


----------



## Njaco (May 28, 2011)

Theres only one thing you need to know about men....'nuff said.

Wow, we're up to 43 pages!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 29, 2011)

And absolutely nothing has been said, but it has been good for yuk.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 29, 2011)

I wonder why he never posted again?????


----------



## A4K (May 29, 2011)

Have you all heard? The RNZAF has been placing oders for this aircraft since 2001 - if all goes to the Government's plan, you won't see a single aircraft on any of our bases soon...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 29, 2011)

I've got the key, but where the bl**dy h*ll's my plane...........................


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 29, 2011)

I wonder if I can find a 1 dimensional drawing of it.........


----------



## N4521U (May 29, 2011)

It?
I think I have one............ I will look.
If I don't post, you will know I haven't found It.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2011)

So we are back on IT again....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 29, 2011)

Someone must be bored...


----------



## Geedee (May 29, 2011)

You just aint gonna believe this..... I finally got a copy of the blueprints !!!!

Its too late to take piccies and post 'em tonight but stay tooned.... I'll do that tomorrow !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 29, 2011)

Let me guess..... A BLANK SHEET OF PAPER!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2011)

Here we go again....

In these hard times though it is the perfect aircraft to increase the strength of our miltaries.


----------



## T Bolt (May 29, 2011)

This thread has more lives than a cat!


----------



## T Bolt (May 29, 2011)

Looks like someone lost something


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Njaco (May 30, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> So we are back on IT again....


 
oh no, he said the word. We can't stand it! Oh, look, now I've said it! Oh, I've said it again.....

nee


----------



## T Bolt (May 30, 2011)

Oh here it is....... Na that one-'s just transparent, not invisible.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 30, 2011)

That is just so disturbing


----------



## T Bolt (May 30, 2011)

Here's a couple. I wonder who's behind all this?


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 30, 2011)

I wonder, would you paint it with RLM 00?


----------



## T Bolt (May 30, 2011)

Sounds like a good color to me David.

I think I've found who's behind all this stuff. Should have known it was him.


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2011)

KILL IT....KILL IT BEFORE ANOTHER 28 PAGES HAPPEN


----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2011)

Kill what? We can't see it !


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2011)

Why did I not see that coming.....


----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2011)

What? Where?


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2011)

......


----------



## Njaco (May 31, 2011)

"Seinfeld" was the show about nothing.

This is the thread about nothing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2011)

Cool, my practice wife always told me I was good for nothing!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 1, 2011)

I totally agree Chris!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2011)

Dont' we all Aaron. But, hey, it passes the time...

Now where were we...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't know. We still can't see it.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 13, 2011)

_Clearly_ he used this as a base coat...


----------



## A4K (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't see what all the fuss is about...?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 13, 2011)

I think it's perfectly _clear_.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2011)

It's not clear to me ......yet?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 14, 2011)

Me neither.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 14, 2011)

Now why doesn't that surprise me at all??? *runs*


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 14, 2011)

"Now why doesn't that surprise me at all??? *runs* "

OK, just for that I'm sending you scale models of every BF-109 and ME-262 flown by Adolph Galland. All of them will be invisible models of course. Have fun with those That will learn ya


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 14, 2011)

I received mine yesterday! Many Thanks!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 14, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> "Now why doesn't that surprise me at all??? *runs* "
> 
> OK, just for that I'm sending you scale models of every BF-109 and ME-262 flown by Adolph Galland. All of them will be invisible models of course. Have fun with those That will learn ya


 
Ha-haaah! I'll just spray 'em with light grey model paint, then the'll become visible - and thus they'll become easier to work with! WHEN I find 'em!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2011)

What are we talking about again????


----------



## A4K (Jun 15, 2011)

This:


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2011)

No, it was the one on the right ..... I think !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## A4K (Jun 16, 2011)

No worries Dave, always glad to help!

Btw Terry, I think you're thinking of the Mk.II, the prototype had the early style exhausts. Here's a comparative drawing:


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 16, 2011)

A4K said:


> No worries Dave, always glad to help!
> 
> Btw Terry, I think you're thinking of the Mk.II, the prototype had the early style exhausts. Here's a comparative drawing:


 
I can't see the difference.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 16, 2011)

It's right there: *points*


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 16, 2011)

Points where?


----------



## A4K (Jun 16, 2011)

Who wrote that?? Come out, I know you're there somewhere!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 16, 2011)

if we throw a bucket of paint maybe we'll fine em


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 16, 2011)

*points* Right _there_!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2011)

B-17engineer said:


> if we throw a bucket of paint maybe we'll fine em



Nah, that wouldn't work. they are made of that non-stick polymer stuff that can't been seen and can't have anything stuck to it either...


----------



## A4K (Jun 16, 2011)

Ah, I see...or rather I don't...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 16, 2011)

Gnomey said:


> Nah, that wouldn't work. they are made of that non-stick polymer stuff that can't been seen and can't have anything stuck to it either...


 


Now I need my hip waders!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Now I need my hip waders!


 
Hip waders aren't much use its WAAAAAAY deeper than that...unless it's invisible too...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 17, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Now I need my hip waders!


 
Now there's something I'd love to see a pic of!


----------



## A4K (Jun 17, 2011)

Better wear clean undies Aaron, won't see jack of the waders!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 17, 2011)

Hmm, stealth waders so you can sneak up on the fish - I LIKE IT!


----------



## A4K (Jun 17, 2011)

...unless they're scared off by the 'eel' !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 25, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## Geedee (Jun 25, 2011)

I've lost this thread !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2011)

Well, you're stuffed then Gary....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2011)

I think it lowered it's landing gear and parked over by that building.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2011)

Ah, so now we know the colour! It's .................


----------



## Njaco (Jun 26, 2011)

I would lock this thread if I could find it!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 26, 2011)

It just won't go away, will it?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2011)

Guess we have all scratched the itch so much it has now become infected and just keeps getting worse...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 26, 2011)

Itch..............what itch...scratch,scratch,scratch............I don't have...scratch,scratch........an itch.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2011)

Dang it, now where is the itch!!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 26, 2011)

Here!
























































....oh, you said "Itch"...*broad grin*


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't think any of us would go there.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 26, 2011)

Love that Maria


----------



## Geedee (Jun 26, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Well, you're stuffed then Gary....


Never been stuffed by something I couldn't see before.....shock:


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 26, 2011)

That opened WAAAAAAAYYYY to many doors.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 26, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> That opened WAAAAAAAYYYY to many doors.



Yeah, I can see that now 

Reply altered a bit


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2011)

------------------

Maria, I am not going ANYWHERE near that comment!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2011)

Scratch scratch scratch oh damn that feels good.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 29, 2011)

Here you go, this should do the trick. If you look at the label closely this goes on clear, how appropriate


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 29, 2011)

Guys I just got new word of a transparent liquid!!! 

It goes by the name of 
'water'


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 4, 2011)

B-17engineer said:


> 'water'



Heard of the stuff, used to disappear with my Bourbon from time to time.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 4, 2011)

Whoa, go easy on that stuff. Water carries bacteria you know!


----------



## A4K (Jul 5, 2011)

No worries, can't see them either...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 5, 2011)

See what???


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't know, it was suppose to be a model, now we're talking about water and who knows what.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2011)

Ah, maybe the model was an amphibian?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 6, 2011)

Maybe he was trying to build a female Frankenstien.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 6, 2011)

Wait a second, is this it??????


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2011)

Nearly 500 posts and 7000+ views....what does that equate to in relation to the size of the pile of BS that has been generated...yeah, i know it's invisible too....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 7, 2011)

Reminds me of the old saying: "We may be hopelessly lost, but we are making great time!"


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 7, 2011)

You know what W.C. Fields said about water?

"Don't drink water because fish F**k in it."


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 7, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 7, 2011)

Where are we going and why am I in this basket?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2011)

Thor!


----------



## bob3170 (Jul 7, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Nearly 500 posts and 7000+ views....what does that equate to in relation to the size of the pile of BS that has been generated...yeah, i know it's invisible too....




How will we know if we step in it?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 7, 2011)

Maybe the colour will ooze out?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 7, 2011)

If it's invisible you can still find its' location by the odor.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 7, 2011)

Just in case anyone out there has some invisible clothes they need to wash............


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 7, 2011)

Just be glad Jan's are visible, T Bolt!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 8, 2011)

I had a picture, believe it or not. 
Put it in my back pocket, it went thru the wash. 
Gone, and the only copy I had!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2011)

bob3170 said:


> How will we know if we step in it?


 
SQUISH.....It makes a very distinctive sound when stepped in....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 8, 2011)

I've never seen a sillier thread than this one.

If an invisible model airplane falls off the shelf, crashes to the floor and there IS someone in the room does it make a sound?


----------



## N4521U (Jul 8, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I've never seen a sillier thread than this one.
> 
> If an invisible model airplane falls off the shelf, crashes to the floor and there IS someone in the room does it make a sound?


 
Yes, a little one along with a little groan from the invisible modeler standing near it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 8, 2011)

It makes me wonder, perhaps Mimes are really not faking it, maybe they keep running into invisible planes.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 8, 2011)

If two invisible model airplanes collide which one has the right of way?!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 8, 2011)

B-17engineer said:


> If two invisible model airplanes collide which one has the right of way?!


 
The one on the right?

What do I use to fill invisible seam lines? How do I know when they are filled? Do I really need to put a clear canopy on an invisible model airplane? I'm so confused!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2011)

Not as confused as the guy who started this thread !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 8, 2011)

For a man that only posted one time, he certaibly got a conversation going


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 8, 2011)

If he only knew what he started.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 8, 2011)

hawkeye2an said:


> If he only knew what he started.


 
If he only knew what color to paint his model is more like it


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 8, 2011)

"the one post wonder"


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2011)

Who asked for a colour pic of ...... what?
If our friend happens to visit, the answer is probably here .... if we knew what the **** colour pics he wanted!
Meanwhile, here's a (colour) pic of what I _think _he might have wanted.
B*gg*r, where is it, I can't find the thing to post it ?!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 8, 2011)

There it is, it's right below your line: "B*gg*r, where is it, I can't find the thing to post it ?!!", just above your signature pic. I can see it as clear as.....err clear.


----------



## A4K (Jul 9, 2011)

The one on the left or the right Dave? I can't see either of them...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 9, 2011)

There is only one A4K. Have you been drinking again?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## Njaco (Jul 9, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> Just be glad Jan's are visible, T Bolt!


 
Ok, now thats just nasty! Too much information!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2011)

PDA


----------



## A4K (Jul 9, 2011)

Thorlifter said:


> There is only one A4K. Have you been drinking again?


 
Not enough!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2011)

1 martini...2 martini...3 martini more....4 martini.... 5 martini..... 6 martini...floor.


----------



## bob3170 (Jul 9, 2011)

If we dunk the whole thing in Future, will it be clearer?


----------



## marshall (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't know why but I saw this thread today and wanted to see some color pictures and I have to say that this is very educative and informative thread.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2011)

bob3170 said:


> If we dunk the whole thing in Future, will it be clearer?


 
I though it was superglue....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2011)

bob3170 said:


> If we dunk the whole thing in Future, will it be clearer?


 
Excellent question Bob!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2011)

But _if_ we were able to see it, to be able to dunk it in Future, how would we find it afterwards?!


----------



## A4K (Jul 10, 2011)

...with both hands and alot of imagination Terry!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2011)

marshall said:


> I don't know why but I saw this thread today and wanted to see some color pictures and I have to say that this is very educative and informative thread.


 
But did you see anything!


----------



## marshall (Jul 10, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> But did you see anything!


 
Oh yeah, I saw that I haven't seen yet what I wanted to see. 

Hope that means what I wanted to say.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 10, 2011)

the best thread I've never seen.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2011)

Marshall, you'll fit right in here!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2011)

I still just don't see it.


----------



## A4K (Jul 10, 2011)

B-17engineer said:


> the best thread I've never seen.


 
There were more, but we can't find them...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 10, 2011)

Njaco said:


> Marshall, you'll fit right in here!



Chris, I do believe you are correct sir.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2011)

You don't have to be a loony to be a member here - but it helps.


----------



## A4K (Jul 10, 2011)

We make Daffy Duck look sane...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 10, 2011)

Airframes said:


> You don't have to be a loony to be a member here - but it helps.




Well [email protected], I thought it was a prerequisite.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 2, 2011)

Well - since most of you guys are male...in other words, those members of the human race with two legs and eight hands, I'd think that you guys'll be able to _feel _an invisible aircraft?  
Or did you bang your head against it too many times to be able to actually _do_ that???  *runs*


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2011)

Eight hands? I'd be happy if both of mine worked ! Hmm, maybe if I go to a second hand shop ..........


----------



## Njaco (Aug 2, 2011)

I was gonna make a comment about feeling things in the dark....but no.

oh no! Now I've opened the Dark Thread!!!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmm, wonder what colour Dark Thread is. Anyone got any pictures ... ?


----------



## A4K (Aug 2, 2011)

No pics Terry, but to get a good match hold up a piece of thread at night time and turn off the light...


----------



## Njaco (Aug 2, 2011)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/whats-speed-dark-23762.html


----------



## A4K (Aug 2, 2011)

Chris...what have you done....??!!


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 2, 2011)

*OH GOD, THIS THREAD IS STILL * *ALIVE!!!   *


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2011)

Thirty seven pages of nonsense, and we still don't know what's needed. But hey, I found some black white pics ... will they do?


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 3, 2011)

What do you mean you don't know what is needed? He needs a color pic for a model he is building. Geez, come on Terry.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm starting to think that they person that started this thread got so frustrated trying to attach a picture of the aircraft he finally just gave up and never came back. How would you know if your picture of an invisible airplane actually posted to the thread?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2011)

Maybe Admin need to add a "Search Invisible Pics" button ........


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 3, 2011)

YEAH!!!!! That's exactly what we need! Hey Horse, can you cook one up for us please.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 3, 2011)

It's posted at the bottom of this thread. Don't you see it?


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 3, 2011)

Crystal Clear


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2011)

Aaaarggghhh!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 3, 2011)

Thorlifter said:


> It's posted at the bottom of this thread. Don't you see it?



Yeah, There it is................... crap, it just "distapeered"......... 
I was sure I saw it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Geedee (Aug 24, 2011)

Can we make this a 'sticky' then it'd be a whole lot easier to find next time !


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2011)

But what do we stick it to ?


----------



## Njaco (Aug 24, 2011)

sheesh, I actually thought this thread had disappeared! ugghhh


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 24, 2011)

Airframes said:


> But what do we stick it to ?


I don't know what to stick it to, but we could use Scotch Magic Transparent tape when we figure that out.


----------



## A4K (Aug 25, 2011)

Good idea Glenn! i've got some right, um, here...damn, where is it??


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2011)

F*#k Me...not again...so it hasn't disappeared after all...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 25, 2011)

It's hard to tell, but I think this is a picture of the finished model? Or it's a picture of an invisible Playboy Bunnie?


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 25, 2011)

*gropes around*...oh, sorry Miss! *blush*
*to Bucksnort* That's the invisible Playboy Bunny!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 25, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> F*#k Me...not again...so it hasn't disappeared after all...



I thought that WAS the problem.


----------



## A4K (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm more interested in that Playboy bunny...


----------



## Njaco (Aug 25, 2011)

A4K said:


> I'm more interested in that Playboy bunny...



or is it Maria?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 25, 2011)

Nope, not Maria - or at least that not the name the Bunny told me before she left.


----------



## A4K (Aug 26, 2011)

Motorbike..? What motorbike??


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 26, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> I don't know what to stick it to, but we could use Scotch Magic Transparent tape when we figure that out.



If you use Transparent Tape, how do you find it and how do you know when your out?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 27, 2011)

Thorlifter said:


> If you use Transparent Tape, how do you find it



If it's around, believe me you will find it...................




Thorlifter said:


> and how do you know when your out?



Cause you can't see it anymore.................


----------



## Geedee (Aug 27, 2011)

Thorlifter said:


> If you use Transparent Tape, how do you find it and how do you know when your out?



Thats perfectly transparent to me !


----------



## A4K (Aug 27, 2011)

- And now time for a little music break: 'I can see clearly now...'


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2011)

A4K said:


> - And now time for a little music break: 'I can see clearly now...'



"....this thread should be gone"....


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 27, 2011)

...where? *looks around*


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 27, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> "....this thread should be gone"....



"....it has, it never existed.............."


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 27, 2011)

It's taken me over a year to find this thread, it had fallen on the floor.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2011)

Thirty nine pages, and still nothing to see for it !


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2011)

It's been fun though....pity we scared off the original poster....


----------



## Njaco (Aug 28, 2011)

at least we're not spamming other threads!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 28, 2011)

Njaco said:


> at least we're not spamming other threads!



Probably are...but you wouldn't know

Woah...dude....Spam ?...have we just invented a new form of meat for those either need to lose weight or are self confessed Veggies. 

Invisible Spam

You can't see it so theres no calories involved, even if you do manage to find some to eat


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 28, 2011)

Hay! Look back at Vic's last post. His group build icons have disappeared! Must be an invisible virus infecting this thread.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 29, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> It's been fun though....pity we scared off the original poster....



How do we know we scared him off? Maybe he's still posting, but we just don't see the posts. Ghost posting?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 29, 2011)

The problem is solved! I think the guy wanted colour pics of a Stealth aircraft ! Here's the latest version, in that high-tec 'Invisicoat' paint finish........


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 29, 2011)

The thread that wouldn't die!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> How do we know we scared him off? Maybe he's still posting, but we just don't see the posts. Ghost posting?



Mmmmm...didn't think of that! Come out, come out, wherever you are!


----------



## A4K (Aug 30, 2011)

I think it's Phil Collins myself... spamming the forum with his 'invisible touch'...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2011)

Hmmm, could be Queen's "Invisible Man"


----------



## A4K (Aug 31, 2011)

Like they said in 'City of angels' - 'I can't see you, but I know you're there...'


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 1, 2011)

I see dead people. No, wait, I mean I don't see dead people. Oh, I don't know what I see and what I don't see, damn moonshine.


----------



## A4K (Sep 17, 2011)

I always said the best spirits are those in liquid form...


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 18, 2011)

A4K said:


> I always said the best spirits are those in liquid form...



I'm keeping my Spirits in The Material World.....................


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2011)

I was wondering if some brass cannons may have been installed on this elusive bird, as a set of mine has disappeared....and i can't find them.....


----------



## mikewint (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm late as usual but I've got it figgured out. It's a scale model of:


----------



## Njaco (Sep 18, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I see dead people. No, wait, I mean I don't see dead people. Oh, I don't know what I see and what I don't see, damn moonshine.



You sure its not 'Everclear'?


----------



## A4K (Sep 19, 2011)

Possibly teenagers using too much Clearasil...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2011)

What was that song? "I can see clearly now the plane has gone ......"


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## A4K (Sep 19, 2011)

That was just plane bad Terry...


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 19, 2011)

Clearly Terry is very transparent in his line of humor.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah. Maybe he should disappear for a while.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok, I will - if I'm 'Cleared' for take off ....... !!


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 19, 2011)

It seems I've misplaced my Warbird directory, so I thought I would come here to see if I could find it, but then it would be invisible then wouldn't it , and I couldn't find it if it was here. 

Never mind.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 19, 2011)

several cringe moments with a few of those last posts!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 19, 2011)

WTF? This whole thread is a cringe post!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2011)

What thread? can't see a ****ing thing !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2011)

What the hell are we talking about?? There's nothing here!!


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 20, 2011)

It's written in invisible ink on invisible paper.


----------



## A4K (Sep 20, 2011)

Ah, you mean this stuff...oh wait, where is it? Could have sworn it was here just a minute ago...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2011)

What was?? I can't find myself.....must have missplaced me, somewhere, somehow....oh well...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 25, 2011)

I think we all need a good STIFF drink. Just an observation mind you. Seeing as we can't see it anyway.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2011)

Amen to that!


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 26, 2011)

I've got my drink, it's a clear liquid; I can't quite see it.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2011)

Will there be a SEquence to this thread i wonder ?!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 26, 2011)

I hope not.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2011)

Highly unlikely. Most of us are blinded by all the tinfoil hats...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey, I'm just here for the free buffett!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 27, 2011)

Did someone say food?!?!


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 27, 2011)

This appetizing entrée should fit right in this thread.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a bunch of invisible things around my house. Keeps the cat busy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 1, 2011)

pmsl!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## muller (Oct 8, 2011)

Any one got any pics of invisible bikinis???


----------



## bob3170 (Oct 8, 2011)

Only on invisible girls, darn


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2011)

Bugger...


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 8, 2011)

muller said:


> Any one got any pics of invisible bikinis???


Yea, but none that can de posted here


----------



## Geedee (Oct 8, 2011)

muller said:


> Any one got any pics of invisible bikinis???



I have a few around here somewhere. They must be worth a fortune on evil-bay cos they arent made from negatives or positives...they're made from invisitives !. You try getting a roll of invisitive from your local camera shop....I tell ya, tthey're rarer that Dick Turpins rocking horse t*rds



> Yea, but none that can de posted here



Glenn...stop teasing dude !. Have you got the the set taken with the water melons, two dwarves and the Giraffe ?. Reason for asking is I'm short of the second shot from the shoot....I think !


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 8, 2011)

Dog owners has got invisible things for their pets, too:


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 8, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 8, 2011)

Here's a picture of me laughing my head off at the last one:


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## A4K (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## herman1rg (Oct 9, 2011)

, , OMG yes


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 18, 2011)

............and that's how I will solve the world's problems using duct tape and the number 42.




Geo


----------



## DBII (Oct 19, 2011)

LMAO! This is almost as good as the classic "*Get Lucky*". Reading this makes up for the office closing on 103111. I am up to page 28 of 43. I cannot wait to not see how this will end.

DBII


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 19, 2011)

What will never end? I can't see anything?


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 19, 2011)

DBII said:


> LMAO! This is almost as good as the classic "*Get Lucky*". Reading this makes up for the office closing on 103111. I am up to page 28 of 43. I cannot wait to not see how this will end.
> 
> DBII



Not to disappoint you, but you will never SEE it end.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 19, 2011)

See _what _ end??? *looks around*


----------



## DBII (Oct 19, 2011)

it's the never ending story/thread. and now back to page 29.

DBII


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 19, 2011)

Nah, I'm going back to page 1. So, what did this guy want again?


----------



## DBII (Oct 19, 2011)

I think he was asking for color photos of a stealth swallow.

DBII


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thorlifter said:


> Nah, I'm going back to page 1. So, what did this guy want again?


 
I think he wanted to know what came first, the chicken or the egg? Or did the tree that fell in the woods that no one was around to hear kill the chicken? Or was it how many licks does it take to get the the center of a Tootsie Pop? I don't remember.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2011)

This thread is never going to end!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey!!! That was the 23,000th post for Gnomey. Very cool!!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 19, 2011)

And what is the airspeed of an unladen Northern European Stealth Swallow?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 19, 2011)

Don't know. It's so stealthy, it can't be seen, and therefore can't be 'clocked' over the measured mile (visible or otherwise).
We do know, however, that it has been known to reach Mach 1, but this was probably in a dive ........


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 19, 2011)

You can't hear it so how do you know?


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 20, 2011)

I took this picture of a stealth swallow recently


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2011)

Ah - I can see the sonic shock wave, but no swallow. Due to the shock wave, I guess it was in a steep dive.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 20, 2011)

Probably chasing the coconut it dropped.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2011)

Was that the stealth coconut, or the hairy coconut?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 20, 2011)

Dang it, I missed it again!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2011)

Me too....


----------



## DBII (Oct 21, 2011)

What is the range of the stealth swallow and are coconuts code for drop tanks? And why can I see a F4 phantom?

DBII


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2011)

Range of the stealth swallow is classified information, jealously guarded by the design bureau of the People's Republic of Macclesfield (PROM), and is unlikely to be declared in the near future, certainly not before PROM receives electricity and an efficient drainage service. 
It was thought that 'coconut' was a code word for a PROM laser-guided, proximity-fused fragmentation weapon. However, it has since been discovered that the code word describes - a coconut.


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 21, 2011)

Of course the coconut would have to be shaved in order to improve the aerodynamics, they were either fitted along the breastbone of the Stealth swallow or one under each wing around the joint between the Radius/Ulna joint with the Carpometacarpus (our wrist joint)


----------



## DBII (Oct 21, 2011)

cool...ok...it that with or without hair? And now for something from Monty Python that you did not see coming...

Down at the Mardi Gras
Last evening there I saw
A lady with an awsome bosom
One, to drop your jaw...

She 'ad A Lovely Pair o' Coconuts,
Bountiful, and standin' pert n' high
Big ones, Oh yeah...Just as big as yer 'ead
'Couldn't be missed, top o' the list
A real show piece, I said

She 'ad A Lovely Pair o' Coconuts,
Blossoming with cleavage, low and rich
Ohh what a sight, best boobies of the night,
Offered beads to see 'em all, and gave 'em a pitch

Offered beads to see 'em all, I gave 'em a pitch
Offered beads to see 'em all, I gave 'em a pitch
She threw 'em back at me,
And yelled out, angrily
"these are **** you'll never see, you ***********!"

Instrumental

She 'ad a Lovely Pair 'o Coconuts
Mammaries like Pamela's times two
(One, two, one, two)
Some gems, from "them's...forty kids could be fed..
(Or fifty)
Would love to lean, right in between and nuzzle till I'm dead!

Oh, they were such A Lovely Pair o' Coconuts
Those hoots could give a minister an itch
Next to that babe, a bearded guy like Abe
In his hand, was shining bright, a knife blade, switch

He meant business, now!

Offered beads to see 'em all, I gave 'em a pitch
(Harmony!)
Offered beads to see 'em all, I gave 'em a pitch
Guy threw the knife at me
It missed, but, just barely
Said, "My wife's **** you'll never see, you ***********!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 21, 2011)

Which all goes to prove that Milk is the fastest fuel ever invented / discvered. 

Coconut milk...very similar to Aromatic fuels on account of its smell !....If swallowed by the Swallow...as in Swallow the bird (No..not swallow the bird, Swallow the bird !)and not swallow the swallow variety...causes the wing muscles to operate at a considerably higher flap content...as in flap like 'ell and not flap as in used for slowing down and providing extra drag / lift !... resulting in the bird flying 'Pastuerize before you can see it !

Look...I'll prove it with my..... errrr...b*gger...can't see it now !

I'll get me coat


----------



## DBII (Oct 21, 2011)

wow, I don't see your point or the fuel truck.

DBII


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 21, 2011)

.....and I didn't see that one coming!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 21, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> .....and I didn't see that one coming!



Yeah..it kinda semi-skimmed past me as well


----------



## Geedee (Oct 21, 2011)

DBII said:


> wow, I don't see your point or the fuel truck.



Dont you mean Milk Tanker ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## A4K (Oct 22, 2011)

Speaking of birds, milk and flying...(the guy who started this thread has alot to answer for!)

'Little birdy flying high,
Dropped a message from the sky.
The message landed in my eye,
So I thank God that cows don't fly...'


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 22, 2011)

If it dropped in your eye, you DEFINITELY didn't see that coming.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Njaco (Oct 23, 2011)

this thread just keeps getting worse........


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 23, 2011)

Njaco said:


> this thread just keeps getting worse........



Or Better


----------



## Njaco (Oct 23, 2011)

herman1rg said:


> Or Better



I dunno, I don't see that happening...........opps!!!! uugghhh!!!


----------



## A4K (Oct 23, 2011)

Take away my food and water, and stifle my oxygen supply - I don't need any of it. Just a healthy injection of this and the 'Get Lucky' threads are all a man needs to live long and happy!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Njaco (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah, I'll have to come up with something to keep Sam Slade workng.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 23, 2011)

.

In case you are wondering, there is a invisible thumbsup for NJs last post.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2011)

Who said that?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2011)

Who said What?


----------



## DBII (Oct 24, 2011)

I think, I missed that one.

DBII


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 24, 2011)

Huh?


----------



## Hotntot (Oct 24, 2011)

Crikey, talk about the 'unknown' 'unknown'...


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 24, 2011)

Unknown knowns are the things that we know, but are unaware of knowing. The coining of the term is attributed to Slovenian Philosopher Slavoj Žižek and it refers to the unconscious beliefs and prejudices that determine how we perceive reality and intervene in it. It is the Freudian unconscious, the “knowledge which doesn’t know itself,” as Lacan used to say

“ There are known knowns; there are things we know we know.
We also know there are known unknowns; that is to say we know there are some things we do not know.
But there are also unknown unknowns – the ones we don't know we don't know. ”


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 24, 2011)

herman1rg said:


> Unknown knowns are the things that we know, but are unaware of knowing. The coining of the term is attributed to Slovenian Philosopher Slavoj Žižek and it refers to the unconscious beliefs and prejudices that determine how we perceive reality and intervene in it. It is the Freudian unconscious, the “knowledge which doesn’t know itself,” as Lacan used to say
> 
> “ There are known knowns; there are things we know we know.
> We also know there are known unknowns; that is to say we know there are some things we do not know.
> But there are also unknown unknowns – the ones we don't know we don't know. ”


 
I did not know that. Or maybe I knew that, but just did not know that I knew that? Know what I mean?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2011)

It sounds the same like a politycian's declaration... As much as it could be promissed by me, has never been given yet to you by anybody.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 24, 2011)

Never in the field of Aviation forums, have soo many forumites been soo confused by soo few...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 24, 2011)

Geedee said:


> Never in the field of Aviation forums, have soo many forumites been soo confused by soo few...


 
By George I think he's got it!!!! Who the he!! is George anyway?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 24, 2011)

I miss Roadking01. His every comment, full of wit and yet thought provoking. And his quest for all the references he could lay his hands on so that each model he was creating would dare any to find fault in color hue or rivet placement were almost surreal. I remember his first model. Aurora's Invisible man. His skin color rendering has never been equaled IMHO. 
And his last model, a scratch built "Polar bear in a snowstorm", just stunning.(Got a picture of it somewhere but I can't find it) 

Geo (still at the mine, hope to have an update this weekend)

P.S. TO Bucksnort101----I'll be George thank you very much  Now there's timing for ya


----------



## DBII (Oct 24, 2011)

To quote my fighting instructor, "...there perception and reality. Perception is what you block, and reality is what hits you up side the head."

DBII


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 24, 2011)

...now the forum spell check thingy has gone AWOL, too...*giggle*


----------



## DBII (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't see spell check, most be a typo.

DBII


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2011)

What the hell is going on??????


----------



## A4K (Oct 24, 2011)

Where?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 24, 2011)

Another page,........another post.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2011)

What spell check? Where? What colour font?
Thought 'George' was an autopilot ........
Anybody got any colour pics of a font I intend to write in .............. !!??!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 24, 2011)

Here's George in the co-pilot's seat:


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 24, 2011)

Invisible human in visible plane.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 24, 2011)

And now we have a play on words. Nice one Andy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2011)

Who the hell is George???


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 25, 2011)

Looking at the control column it appears that it's actually Marc


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2011)

Who?


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## DBII (Oct 25, 2011)

cool uniform


DBII


----------



## Njaco (Oct 25, 2011)

yes, the stitching is superb!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 25, 2011)

Abracadabra, hocus pocus, poof! Nope, thought I could make this thread disappear. Hey, where did Marc go?


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 25, 2011)

He left to find the correct spelling of his name. Marc = no Mark = yes.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 25, 2011)

But he left his mark.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 25, 2011)

How many Marks to the Dollar?


----------



## Hotntot (Oct 25, 2011)

"It's George here...have there been any messages?"


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 25, 2011)

Where???


----------



## Geedee (Oct 25, 2011)

Look for the skid MARCS....


----------



## A4K (Oct 25, 2011)

Full marks for his disappearing act anyway...


----------



## DBII (Oct 25, 2011)

someone disappeared?

DBII


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 25, 2011)

- again???


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2011)

Who, what, where???


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah, he only showed up for the first post then POOFFF.


----------



## DBII (Oct 26, 2011)

I thought there was a second post on page 12. 

DBII


----------



## A4K (Oct 26, 2011)

Nope, didn't see that one either...


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 26, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yp12a0I-uAU_


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2011)

Wait, so all this is real??


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 26, 2011)

Of course it is. Do you think we would be wasting all this time just making stuff up?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 26, 2011)

I mean really, who could make this up?


----------



## A4K (Oct 26, 2011)

Personally, I'll believe it when I see it!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes, let's make this as TRANSPARENT as possible, to quote the video.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 26, 2011)

I thought we already had cause I sure don't see the point.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2011)

I still wanna know who George is, but I suspect he has disappeared too....


----------



## DBII (Oct 27, 2011)

I will believe it when I don't see it.

DBII


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 27, 2011)

Right there with Harvey.


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 28, 2011)

I visited Hastings on the South coast of England this week, while there I saw George appearing to be floating above the sea. Apparently he was standing on the deck of the invisible Chinese aircraft carrier.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 28, 2011)

The boy sure does get around.


----------



## DBII (Oct 28, 2011)

any pictures?

DBII


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2011)

Certainly a traveller our George. Sure he has some great photo albums...


----------



## A4K (Oct 28, 2011)

Got a postcard from him this week actually - this is him caught in a blizzard in Siberia:


----------



## DBII (Oct 28, 2011)

The worse storm I have never seen. 

DBII


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 28, 2011)

I've never seen one that bad.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 28, 2011)

Me either.


----------



## A4K (Oct 29, 2011)

Yas should have seen the one that got away!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 29, 2011)

I didn't not see that one...I think.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2011)

So......50 Pages....700 plus posts.....10000 Plus views....is there really anything to show for it....??? Iv'e NEVER SEEN ANYTHING that comes close...yet...


----------



## A4K (Oct 29, 2011)

...oh dear, oh dear...we should have seen that one coming...


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 29, 2011)

...where??? *looks around*


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 29, 2011)

This thread will go around and around in ever-diminishing circles until it disappears up it's own a$$hole.


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 29, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> This thread will go around and around in ever-diminishing circles until it disappears up it's own a$$hole.



This is possible see below;-
The Ouroboros (or Uroborus) is an ancient symbol depicting a serpent or dragon eating its own tail. The name originates from within Greek language; οὐρά (oura) meaning "tail" and βόρος (boros) meaning "eating", thus "he who eats the tail".

The Ouroboros often represents self-reflexivity or cyclicality, especially in the sense of something constantly re-creating itself, the eternal return, and other things perceived as cycles that begin anew as soon as they end (the mythical phoenix has a similar symbolism). It can also represent the idea of primordial unity related to something existing in or persisting before any beginning with such force or qualities it cannot be extinguished. The ouroboros has been important in religious and mythological symbolism, but has also been frequently used in alchemical illustrations, where it symbolizes the circular nature of the alchemist's opus. It is also often associated with Gnosticism, and Hermeticism.

Carl Jung interpreted the Ouroboros as having an archetypal significance to the human psyche. The Jungian psychologist Erich Neumann writes of it as a representation of the pre-ego "dawn state", depicting the undifferentiated infancy experience of both mankind and the individual child.

But it's fun getting there.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2011)

But what colour was this Euroboring ... er ... Ouroboros thing? Got any pictures? Maybe we could have a GB for them .....


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 29, 2011)

Ouroboros - Google Search


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm lost in this big and empty vacuum......


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2011)

Aren't you just lost in general Jan...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2011)

Well, aye......


----------



## A4K (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 31, 2011)

hope you find your way out Jan.....of where ever you are?? You haven't slipped into that a$$hole have you....


----------



## A4K (Oct 31, 2011)

As the Americans say - 'Don't go there...'


----------



## DBII (Oct 31, 2011)

I am failing to see the big picture here.

DBII


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 31, 2011)

Can you see the little picture? It's right there, in the corner


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 31, 2011)

Here's the big picture


----------



## A4K (Oct 31, 2011)

I have too many that look like that still... need to pull my finger out and start painting again!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2011)

Don't think anyone wants to be where Jan is...


----------



## A4K (Oct 31, 2011)

Agreed, can't see anyone attempting such a stunt...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2011)

Can anyone help me with some colour pics for a model I'm building..........? maybe even some black and white pics....??


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2011)

I've got a B&W pic of an all black Bf110 on a very dark black night .... I think !


----------



## Njaco (Nov 1, 2011)

Whats that smell? Oh Gawd!!! Put the finger back in!!!!!


----------



## A4K (Nov 1, 2011)

Chris! 

Wayne, no black pics sorry , but here's a white one:


----------



## Geedee (Nov 1, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Can anyone help me with some colour pics for a model I'm building..........? maybe even some black and white pics....??



Sorry dude, right out of white !. P'raps if I got some Dark in here it might show up ?


----------



## A4K (Nov 1, 2011)

Try looking for them with night vision goggles Gary!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2011)

But they only work at night - otherwise they would be day vision goggles !


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 1, 2011)

I understand there are doubters to the existence of George. Well, by Me, if this thread is going to have at least one real photo, it will be a photo of one said George.






Geo

Still looking for my pictures of "Polar Bear in a Snow Storm"


----------



## A4K (Nov 1, 2011)

What? You mean Night vision goggles don't make you see things in the daytime as if it was night?? Next you'll be telling me Santa Claus dosen't exist... 

(clashed with Geo!)


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 1, 2011)

A4K said:


> What? You mean Night vision goggles don't make you see things in the daytime as if it was night?? Next you'll be telling me Santa Claus dosen't exist...
> 
> (clashed with Geo!)



No problem A4....existence acknowledged, Thx


----------



## A4K (Nov 1, 2011)

How did the X-files adage go..? 'I WANT TO BELIEVE' !


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 1, 2011)

A4K said:


> Next you'll be telling me Santa Claus dosen't exist...




Whhhaaaatttt!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2011)

If Santa doesn't exist, who the **** is it who parks a bl**dy sleigh on my roof every December 24th, at midnight? Right pain he is too, making all that noise!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2011)

No one has any colour pics surely, it is all a myth colour doesn't exist...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 1, 2011)

Airframes said:


> If Santa doesn't exist, who the **** is it who parks a bl**dy sleigh on my roof every December 24th, at midnight? Right pain he is too, making all that noise!



Jan after a night at the Pub?????????????


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 1, 2011)

So VB, your saying it's not deer turds on the roof?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2011)

Can't be Jan, he hasn't got a Sleigh Licence.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 1, 2011)

He may just be hiding it from you Terry. His secret identity, or alter ego.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2011)

Airframes said:


> I've got a B&W pic of an all black Bf110 on a very dark black night .... I think !


 


A4K said:


> Chris!
> 
> Wayne, no black pics sorry , but here's a white one:



Thanks awfully Guys, that's most helpful...!!


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 2, 2011)

Jan’s secrete identity revealed!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 2, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> Jan’s secrete identity revealed!


 
He doesn't look too jolly to me. Sleigh must be invisible as well as I don't see it in the picture. Why does Santa smell like Guinness?


----------



## DBII (Nov 2, 2011)

I saw mommy kissing santa clause... moms a $%^*. Of course grandma got ran over by a reindeer, she never saw them coming.


DBII


----------



## A4K (Nov 2, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> Jan’s secrete identity revealed!





Drop in for a pint if you're over this way Jan! (or should that be 'Janta' ?)


----------



## Airframes (Nov 2, 2011)

Can't imagine Jan staring up the jet pipes of half a dozen reindeer for hour after hour. Hey! I wonder if _that_ was the model that guy wanted to build? Anybody got any colour pics .......


----------



## A4K (Nov 3, 2011)

Quick search on Google came up with these (I think Jan's the guy in the back there):


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 11, 2011)

Move along people...nothing to see here


Geo


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 12, 2011)

fubar57 said:


> Move along people...nothing to see here
> 
> 
> Geo



Where?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 12, 2011)

Dammit, I missed it again???????????????


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 12, 2011)

I've had the devils own problem trying to find this thread...................can anybody help!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2011)

You've just been all over the world Vic, didn't you look for it while you were away?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2011)

Airframes said:


> If Santa doesn't exist, who the **** is it who parks a bl**dy sleigh on my roof every December 24th, at midnight? Right pain he is too, making all that noise!



Hippocroccofrogs on a bender??



vikingBerserker said:


> Jan after a night at the Pub?????????????



Try to aim T-Boy's livingroom or kitchen, whichever is closest to the booze



Airframes said:


> Can't be Jan, he hasn't got a Sleigh Licence.



Indeed I do! Have licence for light, heavy and multipeople sleigh!



Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> He may just be hiding it from you Terry. His secret identity, or alter ego.


 
Yup! The Easter F*cking Bunny!



T Bolt said:


> Jan’s secrete identity revealed!



Can't be me, I'm standing straight, without support and my aren't red!



Bucksnort101 said:


> He doesn't look too jolly to me. Sleigh must be invisible as well as I don't see it in the picture. Why does Santa smell like Guinness?



No bl**dy wonder! Someone's been stealing my Guinness!



DBII said:


> I saw mommy kissing santa clause... moms a $%^*. Of course grandma got ran over by a reindeer, she never saw them coming.
> 
> DBII


 
F*cking right she deserved it! Probably the 'somebody', that's been stealing my Guinness!! B*tch!!



A4K said:


> Drop in for a pint if you're over this way Jan! (or should that be 'Janta' ?)



Don't see that happen! Last time that I dropped in, you lit a bl**dy fire, chilli and fire doesn't mix! Still have third degree burns on my *rse!!



Airframes said:


> Can't imagine Jan staring up the jet pipes of half a dozen reindeer for hour after hour. Hey! I wonder if _that_ was the model that guy wanted to build? Anybody got any colour pics .......



Not much better than half a dozen Hippocroccofrog *rse!!



A4K said:


> Quick search on Google came up with these (I think Jan's the guy in the back there):



Nope, second from the right, front row, see.......



vikingBerserker said:


> Dammit, I missed it again???????????????



Snooze, you lose!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 12, 2011)

And he FINALLY shows up to defend himself. I still can't figure out why though cause you can't see the evidence.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2011)

Been using my invisibility cloak.....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 12, 2011)

How do you find the cloak after you've hung it up then ??


----------



## A4K (Nov 12, 2011)

He wrote himself a note giving directions (...in invisible ink...)


----------



## Airframes (Nov 12, 2011)

Ah, I see! Er .... no I don't !


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hung it up, inside out old boot...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 12, 2011)

But, how did you know it was inside out? I mean, it's not as if you'd be able to see different colours, inside or outside.
In fact, do you even know what colour it is, being invisible?
What if you hung it in the pub, and someone thought it was theirs? Very confusing old chap !


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 13, 2011)

If you're wearing it inside out....................you won't be able to find yourself.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2011)

Vic Balshaw said:


> If you're wearing it inside out....................you won't be able to find yourself.



 There's a comment there.....but.......


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 13, 2011)

BUT..............


----------



## hawkeye2an (Nov 13, 2011)

800 POSTS of straight up B.S.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 13, 2011)

THAT's how good bullsh*tters we are on this forum, takes knowledge, talant, imagination, four years at Mince School of Cr*p....


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 13, 2011)

BEST THREAD........................................................... EVER


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 13, 2011)

Wellllllllllllll I wouldn't go that far Herman but it is good for a laugh.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 13, 2011)

hawkeye2an said:


> 800 POSTS of straight up B.S.



More BS than a stampede at a Rodeo !!!...but we cant see it cos of the invisi cloak...that we seem to have lost. Actually, if we we're by chance to step in the BS...cos we couldn't see it you understand... would we be able to smell it ?

I must admit, I would like to know if the color pics for a model is in respect of a plastic model or an International Swimsuit type Model ?. Only interested in an interesting sort of way you understand


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 13, 2011)

Geedee? You don't need to see anything here. 
This isn't the thread you're looking for. 
You can go about your business. 
Move along.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 13, 2011)

To the swimsuit section.
Hmm, why haven't we got one of those on the forum?
Ah, yes .... because we would hate to see Jan in a swimsuit ... especially an invisible one! 
Yuuck !


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 13, 2011)

Must be better than you, in your ridiculously small speedos that you own, those that says 'STUD!' *shiver!*


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 13, 2011)

There are two mental pictures I could have gone the rest of my insignificant life WITHOUT!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 14, 2011)

Airframes said:


> To the swimsuit section.
> Hmm, why haven't we got one of those on the forum?
> Ah, yes .... because we would hate to see Jan in a swimsuit ... especially an invisible one!
> Yuuck !


 


Lucky13 said:


> Must be better than you, in your ridiculously small speedos that you own, those that says 'STUD!' *shiver!*



You have just RUINED my evening.............


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2011)

hawkeye2an said:


> 800 POSTS of straight up B.S.



Has anyone been able to measure the height of said BS?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 14, 2011)

.....and the toxic level?


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 14, 2011)

It's OK guys I found the invisible swimsuit


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## A4K (Nov 14, 2011)

If only we could see HER coconuts...


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 14, 2011)

I think the guy who originally started this thread must be laughing every time he checks up on us and thinking what a bunch of morons we all are!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 14, 2011)

Whaaaat!!?? He started it!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 14, 2011)

A4K said:


> If only we could see HER coconuts...



Awe, C'mon - This is no place for _off-color _jokes!!! Well, after thinking about it, maybe it is?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 14, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Has anyone been able to measure the height of said BS?



Wayne, I don't know about the height but it's pretty [email protected]% deep!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Wayne, I don't know about the height but it's pretty [email protected]% deep!



Amen to that....


----------



## N4521U (Nov 15, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Awe, C'mon - This is no place for _off-color _jokes!!! Well, after thinking about it, maybe it is?



Now then,


just what Color would that Be?
if you come up with That, it would be the end of the thread!


----------



## Geedee (Nov 15, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> Geedee? You don't need to see anything here.
> This isn't the thread you're looking for.
> You can go about your business.
> Move along.



Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...Move along I must...correct you are ObiMariaWan 

Ee Gads !!!!! Thats its chaps and chapesseseses...Our fist dude must be building a scale model of the very first Death Star !. It wasn't unfinished in the first film, it was complete, but we couldn't see half of it cos numb-nuts Daft Bleeder or whatever the heck he's called, draped his invisi cloak on the outside when he visited it

(Sorry, i'll stop taking the Sith )


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 15, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Has anyone been able to measure the height of said BS?


824 posts at let’s say 8 inches a post is 6584 inches or 548.7 feet

*SCARRY!*


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 15, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> 824 posts at let’s say 8 inches a post is 6584 inches or 548.7 feet
> 
> *SCARRY!*


 
Yep, and still nothing to show for it!


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 15, 2011)

A height is only a depth seen from another direction.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 15, 2011)

If you take the current height of BS in this thread and multiply it by the number of days this thread had currently been alive you end up with the number 12222012 which written in date form is 12-22-2012 which according to the Aztec calendar is the day the universe will end. So, in fact, the person who started this thread has unwittingly brought about the end of the world. AND If any of you actually took the time to check the above mentioned numbers, and checked my math you would realize that what I’ve just stated is also just BS.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 15, 2011)

So, in other words, what your saying is, it fits right in.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2011)

I say, we might have something here! 
We should have a WW2 aircraft.net Honours Degree in BS .... and with the (unknown) colour factor, that would be a BSc !!
Hmm - problem though - what colour would the Cap and Gown be for the photo call ??!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 15, 2011)

As we don't know the colour and if we did we couldn't see it..............so how about a rainbow, this would cover the whole spectrum for the BSc colours........................but then again.......................it would be invisible.

Oh well, back to square one..............................."Gentlemen, I'm new to this site and looking for color pics as I'm researching--------------------------#*%@#*


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 15, 2011)

Airframes said:


> ...Hmm - problem though - what colour would the Cap and Gown be for the photo call ??!!



BROWN!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 15, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> BROWN!



I thought that would have been a given.


----------



## A4K (Nov 16, 2011)

Clear as mud I would've thought.

As for Glenns' BS number, it just so happens to be a Budapest line-phone number...considering the amount of crap that's gone on in my work this year, I'd put money on it it's my boss's home phone...


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 16, 2011)

...written with invisible ink maybe???


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## A4K (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## DBII (Nov 17, 2011)

All I have to say is I would like to see less of #814.

DBII


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2011)

DBII said:


> All I have to say is I would like to see less of #814.
> 
> DBII



Mmmm that sounds good.....but hang on we can't have any serious discussion in this thread you know...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 18, 2011)

No we can't! That's breaking protocall! We will have to write you up if you get serious!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 18, 2011)

I still don't see it!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2011)

Anyone know the RLM/Methuen/FS numbers for invisible paints ?


----------



## A4K (Nov 19, 2011)

No, but I heard you have to precoat in Clear...


----------



## A4K (Nov 19, 2011)

Actually, do know one Terry - RLM 00: Wassershell (Clear varnish for gliders)


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey Evan, I think you've cracked it! Maybe our friend wanted colour pictures of a clear glider, coated in RLM 00 !!?


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow....all this fuss and that's all it was....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2011)

Now what??


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 19, 2011)

When who?


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 19, 2011)

Where???


----------



## razor1uk (Nov 19, 2011)

Its Saturday evening, I have a half pint of coffee, a warm can of Stella, a pack of maryland choc-chip cookies, a rollup and a slight build up of room clearance 'mist' - sounds sort of like a usual members weekend then...


----------



## Geedee (Nov 19, 2011)

Likewise its sat eve...and i'm on my second 'special'...and I've just had a hot spicy curry...not helped by my 'special'...feels like I've swallowed a Marine distress Flare !!!...and I have no idea what we're talking about !. P'raps you guys can help me...I'm looking for some color /colour pics for a......

Oh !...Actually you probably can't help me cos you cant see this reply !.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2011)

By this time on a Saturday night, Jan can see **** all - apart from two of everything !!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2011)

just for Terry...


----------



## Njaco (Nov 20, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Anyone know the RLM/Methuen/FS numbers for invisible paints ?



Yep, gott'em right here........


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 20, 2011)

Only you could come up with something like that Chris!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2011)

LMAO!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## herman1rg (Nov 20, 2011)

I need some of the RLM76


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2011)

Something for the weekend eh?


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh Njaco...*rofl*


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 20, 2011)

Good one Chris!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm with you on the RLM-75!


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 21, 2011)

Chris you're just too much!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2011)

ROTFLMAO....friggin' brilliant Chris....


----------



## DBII (Nov 21, 2011)

I ordered RLM two weeks ago and it is still not here! I need it for the GB.

DBII


----------



## A4K (Nov 21, 2011)

Takes time to package all those documents and Goerings air staff mate! 

Terry and Chris - where would we be without you guys???!!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2011)

In a sane place ??!!


----------



## A4K (Nov 21, 2011)

Not in this world then Terry!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 21, 2011)

I guess I can say I'm a typical 74/75/76 scheme!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## herman1rg (Nov 22, 2011)

Anyone seen my RLM76?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 22, 2011)

Chris you old war bird, that's just amazing. Laughed my socks off.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 22, 2011)

I was going to do the FS numbers but.......they don't exist!!!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2011)

Ah, but because they're invisible, they're classed as 'Stealth Technology', and are kept under armed guard at Edwards AFB.
Of course, the guard doesn't know what he's guarding, as he can't see them ......


----------



## Njaco (Nov 22, 2011)

sounds vaguely like a Monty Python skit.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2011)

Bit like this thread then guv, know what I mean, nudge, nudge, wink, wink ?


----------



## hawkeye2an (Nov 22, 2011)

say n'more, say n'more


----------



## Njaco (Nov 22, 2011)

"Its people like you wot cause unrest!"


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 22, 2011)

herman1rg said:


> Anyone seen my RLM76?



Was in bed with her last night but when I woke up she was gone.....


----------



## Njaco (Nov 23, 2011)

are you sure?


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 23, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Was in bed with her last night but when I woke up she was gone.....



D*mn you B*gger


----------



## DBII (Nov 23, 2011)

Did you see the note she left on the dresser? 
DBII


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2011)

She told me about that .....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 23, 2011)

I thnk the code is: "________"


----------



## Geedee (Nov 23, 2011)

I reckon this thread is worthy of its own T shirt design.....I can see it now.... a plain white T-shirt that could be worn with pride....and the spooky thing is , no-one would know !


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 23, 2011)

LMAO GeeDee...hundreds of plain white t-shirts around the world and only those in the know would know...kinda like the Masons handshake. Walk up to a perfect stranger wearing a white t-shirt, slap him on the back and wink(rapidly followed by hundreds of police line-ups)


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2011)

Maybe a T-shirt with the logo "I know what colour it is. It's .......... ".


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 23, 2011)

I have no idea what color it is and I'm probably better off.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 23, 2011)

.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 23, 2011)

We'd have to come up with a secret handshake, but how to make it invisible?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 23, 2011)

Have it so it only shows up under a black light.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2011)

frickin' amazing..


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 24, 2011)

A white tshirt with small black right angle shapes denoting the edge of the photo, photo to be printed in Ultra-violet sensitive ink.


----------



## A4K (Dec 1, 2011)

Or just print the negative so the image only shows up if you wash it in acids


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah, but the shirt won't last very long.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2011)

A4K said:


> Or just print the negative so the image only shows up if you wash it in acids



In that case......what shirt?


----------



## DBII (Dec 2, 2011)

I tried to order the shirt on line but sadly, I could not find it.

DBII


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 2, 2011)

...in what online shop???


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2011)

The one you can't find...


----------



## Geedee (Dec 2, 2011)

A4K said:


> Or just print the negative so the image only shows up if you wash it in acids



Print the Negative ?...are your Positive about that ?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 2, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> ...in what online shop???



Its called 'Amazing' I think ? !


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 2, 2011)

Geedee said:


> Its called 'Amazing' I think ? !



Apparently it's the longest shop in the world..............maybe


----------



## N4521U (Dec 2, 2011)

Just a thought......

Could this thing show up in a M i r r o r ??????
Or is as suspected....... The devils work!!!!! AHHHH that IS it! oh man..


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 2, 2011)

To answer the mirror question Bill, it's related to a vampire, so no, it won't show up in a mirror.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2011)

Maybe with an old fashioned camera obscura, a pair of prisms and a pola filter, at 13:00hrs, on the 13th of Octember (given the sun is in the right position), and standing 1 degree east of north, exactly 3/4 of a mile from Stonehenge, at an elevation of two feet, we could figure this out.
Then again, I'm probably talking b*ll*cks - cos the Brit 'You can't do that, you do what WE say' authorities, wouldn't let you anywhere near a place which may provide the answer ......


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a question......................How in blue blazes did Terry come up with all THAT!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 2, 2011)

...should I be scared?????


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2011)

Ah, the wonders of real ale !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2011)

Sounds like Terry went to the pub with Jan...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Geedee (Dec 3, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> To answer the mirror question Bill, it's related to a vampire, so no, it won't show up in a mirror.



So he's building a Vampire now !!!. Does this also mean we need to start an Invisible Group Build thread ?



> Maybe with an old fashioned camera obscura, a pair of prisms and a pola filter, at 13:00hrs, on the 13th of Octember (given the sun is in the right position), and standing 1 degree east of north, exactly 3/4 of a mile from Stonehenge, at an elevation of two feet, we could figure this out.



My camera is normally obscured, but I could probably help out here...if I knew what it it was I was supposed to be helping out !...as I live not 3/4 of a mile from Stonehenge, but 3.5 Miles from said Neolithic scaffolding !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 3, 2011)

You know, that is an awesome idea! We need to have a GB for Stealth/Invisible planes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2011)

Here's one I made earlier.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 3, 2011)

HEY!!!!!!!! A group build I can participate in!!!!! I have all sorts of invisible craft. Some that no one has ever seen, see. Oooops, sorry, but they are there I swear.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 3, 2011)

I am building a 1:1 version using the only info Roadking01(original poster) had but this is as far as I got. I'm fourth from the left.




(original photo posted here by nickbert81)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 3, 2011)

That almost looks like one of Terry's hippocondrafrogs. (I think I spelled that correctly.)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Geedee (Dec 3, 2011)

Dude...I'm impressed that you are managing to hold your version of it up in both arms. I see you've already started a 1.1 scale build thread somewhere near here....


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 3, 2011)

Here's a picture of me holding my 1:1 model of HMS Victory


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 3, 2011)

IMPRESSIVE!!!!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 3, 2011)

Man, now that is sweet!


----------



## DBII (Dec 3, 2011)

*"Print the Negative ?...are your Positive about that ?" *

To answer your question Gary, everyone know that a negative is.. well a negative and the postive is a slide. The reason why there are so few photos is that one has to use a silde film and not a negative film. And when was the last time you found slide film at the store? Now I see why I can never find slide film. I can find IR film but the sildes.

DBII



DBII


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2011)

Ah, but 'slide' film is actually a negative film, which is then made into a positive image by the reversal process.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 4, 2011)

And so on, and so on, and so on.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2011)

will we actually see anything once the process is complete, though Terry?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 4, 2011)

Depends whether the lens cap was removed .........


----------



## Geedee (Dec 4, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Depends whether the lens cap was removed .........



Didn't see that one coming....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 4, 2011)

That's cos it's dark in here, and the dark isn't very fast .........


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 4, 2011)

Well the Speed of Dark is not constant like the Speed of Light.

For example. If you walk into a room with a beautiful yet naked woman the Speed of Dark is very slow. However if your wife is about to walk into the room with both you and the beautiful yet naked woman then the Speed of Dark can actually surpass the Speed of Light. It's all basic bar-room physics.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 4, 2011)

Ah, I see - I think! BTW, it's your round ........


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 4, 2011)

Hope your not speaking from experience David.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 4, 2011)

He is. *giggle*


----------



## Geedee (Dec 4, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> He is. *giggle*



Woah Dudess !...you have the postive negatives to prove that ?


----------



## A4K (Dec 4, 2011)

'negative'...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 4, 2011)

Man-o-man, I know someone very close to me who can attest to all that!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Njaco (Dec 4, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> You know, that is an awesome idea! We need to have a GB for Stealth/Invisible planes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You guys are a day late and a dollar short. We already do that down here in Jersey. Some pics fom last years South Jersey Regional Model Builders and Pest Control Expo. First pic are the tables including the section for the Invsible/Clear category. And a pic of the winner - a P-47 in Invisble camo (Its supposed to represent a Jug from the Luxembourg Air Force and as we all know, there weren't many to be seen!)


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 5, 2011)

My entry shown at the arrow:


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 5, 2011)

I think mine is right next to yours Andy....


----------



## DBII (Dec 5, 2011)

Now if he was taking slides, we would see a nice clear sharp image.

DBII


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 5, 2011)

That's kinda large Chris. Is that 1/18th scale? Looks sharp to sir.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow, those entries will really be hard to judge!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Wow, those entries will really be hard to judge!



Special invisible glasses may do the job.....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 7, 2011)

Damn................now where did I put my specs!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 7, 2011)

Nope - just close youe eyes, put on latex glves and just 'feel' the details.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2011)

I tend to get slightly worried when someone mentions latex gloves ........


----------



## Njaco (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2011)

.....and feeling the details.


----------



## A4K (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 7, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> .....and feeling the details.



I bet you were in you Lycra as well.....................sorry Dave couldn't resist.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## T Bolt (Dec 7, 2011)

Have not looked in on this thread in a week. Another 5 pages of nonsense. Good to see every one is still insane.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2011)

Who...What...When...Where?


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 8, 2011)

I use nitrile surgical gloves they allow more sensitivity.......................


----------



## Airframes (Dec 8, 2011)

Er ... we won't ask what you do when wearing them !!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2011)

Nonsense come on now isn't that a little strong of a word...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 8, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Er ... we won't ask what you do when wearing them !!!



WAY to many doors just opened up didn't they Terry?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2011)

......rubber gloves....sensitivity....I liked it better when things were invisible?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2011)

When rubber gloves are involved, I'd prefer to be able to see where to run to !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## DBII (Dec 12, 2011)

and BTW, what color are those gloves?

DBII


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 12, 2011)

DBII said:


> and BTW, what color are those gloves?
> 
> DBII



Purple


----------



## Airframes (Dec 12, 2011)

I wouldn't care what colour they were - I'd be gone quicker than a Sidewinder launch !!


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 12, 2011)

Surgical gloves are designed to maximise feel


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 12, 2011)

And again, I suppose your speaking from experienc Herman.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 12, 2011)

Won't the lubricant help improve the sensitivity as well???


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 12, 2011)

Terry, I think there after you man.


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 13, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> And again, I suppose your speaking from experienc Herman.



I some ways but not what you may have thought.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 13, 2011)

Didn't someone once say "there is always time for lubricant"


----------



## Airframes (Dec 13, 2011)

Lubricant of the Guinness variety is acceptable - the type of lubricant being suggested here ... well .... run away !


----------



## Njaco (Dec 13, 2011)

DBII said:


> and BTW, what color are those gloves?
> 
> DBII



I dunno. I've never turned around to look.


----------



## DBII (Dec 13, 2011)

I guess you never saw it coming? 

DBII


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 13, 2011)

Meep meep???


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 13, 2011)

As Snagglepuss would say"Exit,.......stage ri--g---h----t!


----------



## DBII (Dec 24, 2011)

No postings in 11 days, I never thought I would see this thread end.  Merry Christmas 

DBII


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 24, 2011)

Ohh, I doubt it has ended. They are just taking break. Looking for something you can't see is hard work.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 24, 2011)

Not taking a break dude...just drooling at the Invisible Woman topping up her tan before jumping into her invisiplane and wazzing off somewhere exciting !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 24, 2011)

N-i-c-e.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 24, 2011)

Ok, I think I can seriously answer the poster's question.

So, the problem with getting a color pic of an invisible plane is obvious. But what if there was another way to view it?

So, I decided to watch "Predator" 53 times and then called up the Prop Department for United Artist Pictures who allowed me to use the Predator bodysuit.... here is the pic of the plane as seen by the invisible Predator.

Cool. Question answered!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 24, 2011)

190 with a 109 nose?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 24, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> 190 with a 109 nose?



That'll be a Fuct Wulf 109... (Failed Under Constant Testing !)

Need to get that suit sometime ...wots the hire charge ?


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice colour scheme


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 24, 2011)

If you were flying against it you had to wear special glasses equipped with the paraphernalia NJ spoke of which made the cockpit extremely cramped and it was impossible to turn your head.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2011)

Never seen that before! REALLY!!!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2011)

But we _still_ don't know what ****ing colour is required, pictures or otherwise !!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2011)

Geedee said:


> That'll be a Fuct Wulf 109... (Failed Under Constant Testing !)
> 
> Need to get that suit sometime ...wots the hire charge ?



Nope, its a Focke-n-Mess.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 25, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2011)

Thats a super image Chris!


----------



## DBII (Dec 27, 2011)

It looks black, hot pink and purple but I am color blind. Must be a desert night fighter.

DBII


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 27, 2011)

DBII said:


> Must be a desert night fighter.
> 
> DBII



Or a dessert night fighter with sprinkles?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 30, 2011)

Njaco said:


> Nope, its a Focke-n-Mess.



After a bottle and bit of a Ozzy red...Ok, quite a bit of the second !...that pic looks perfectly normal to me....Can't see a bl**dy thing straight !!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 30, 2011)

herman1rg said:


> Or a dessert night fighter with sprinkles?



They found the guy that took that pic...he'd 'done himself in !. Police found him covered in Ice-cream, Strawberry sauce and 'hundreds and thousand's. Police suspect he 'Topped' himself !.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 30, 2011)

OK.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2011)

That was bad, well done!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2011)

Jeez Gary.....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh dear, oh dear ......... (shakes head as he wanders off to the pub!)


----------



## Geedee (Dec 31, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Oh dear, oh dear ......... (shakes head as he wanders off to the pub!)


When you stagger back from said establishment, there's at least one....probably more !.... bottles of Spitfire put to one side for your visit to Newark for Cockpitfest !. When you get there and meet us, fercrissakes remind us what we are supposed to be discussing !


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2011)

That'll be the .... er... the... erm... Oh B*ll*cks. who cares! Who's round is it anyway?!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2012)

<PERK> Round???????????????????


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 1, 2012)

It's no use Dave, there both snockered.


----------



## DBII (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry you have not seen me around the thread the past few days. I am looking for work. The jobs must be the same color as the plane because I cannot see work either. DBII


----------



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2012)

Hope your search for work doesn't last as long as this thread DB - 18 months so far, and still no reply from the original poster!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 6, 2012)

Hope you find a job soon DB!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2012)

Fingers crossed down here DB!


----------



## A4K (Jan 9, 2012)

Good luck with the work hunt mate! (Got laid off myself last week, so in the same boat)


----------



## DBII (Jan 9, 2012)

A GB for the unemployed using the special see through paint? 

DBII


----------



## A4K (Jan 9, 2012)

Why not? There are so many of us who are eligible now, I can't see anyone for the throng!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 9, 2012)

...least of all the pilot!


----------



## A4K (Jan 9, 2012)

He's out back with the stewardess I think Maria ,-)


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 9, 2012)

Which one of the stewardesses that we can't see?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 10, 2012)

A4K said:


> Good luck with the work hunt mate! (Got laid off myself last week, so in the same boat)



Yeah, I got laid last week too......oh.......wait a minute.........nevermind.



A4K said:


> Why not? There are so many of us who are eligible now, I can't see anyone for the throng!



What thong? I don't see a thong?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 10, 2012)

Somebody singing? It's not a 'Thong for Europe' again, is it?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 10, 2012)

Where are we going and why am I in this basket?


----------



## DBII (Jan 10, 2012)

What color is the thong? No, I don't want to see any of you *guys* without a thong. No,on second thought, I don't want to see you all in one either. Pants are requried. 

DBII


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 10, 2012)

This will be my last visit to this thread after that last remark. Cause I know somebody will do it.


----------



## DBII (Jan 10, 2012)

Hurry cover your eyes!!!!

DBII


----------



## Airframes (Jan 10, 2012)

Pants? Knowing Jan, he's probably really panting at the mention of thongs!
Of course, the colour of said garment is still unknown .......


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2012)

Will that be visible or Invisible!


----------



## A4K (Jan 11, 2012)

And if it's visible and you're in it, does that mean you're 'in visible'..???*



(*To which the correct answer is: 'What? I don't remember eating that!' or 'Goody! Here comes the little pink pill again!')


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 11, 2012)

A4K said:


> And if it's visible and you're in it, does that mean you're 'in visible'..???*
> 
> 
> 
> (*To which the correct answer is: 'What? I don't remember eating that!' or 'Goody! Here comes the little pink pill again!')



Thank goodness he didn't take one of those diamond shaped blue pills while modeling said thong. Inivisible or not that's just disturbing, in fact this whole thread is disturbing.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 11, 2012)

And this bothers you how?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## A4K (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 13, 2012)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Thank goodness he didn't take one of those diamond shaped blue pills while modeling said thong. Inivisible or not that's just disturbing, in fact this whole thread is disturbing.



Which one? 
The suppository???


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 13, 2012)

Please tell me he didn't eat the suppository.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok, step away for a day and this thread is on Jan in a thong???


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

You guys need help.........


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 14, 2012)

Nobody wants to help H cause there ain't none for us.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 14, 2012)

I had help once, but I took it back for some color pics for a model I'm building.

OH COME ON.......that was good!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 14, 2012)

It was ok.


----------



## DBII (Jan 14, 2012)

H-man just does not know a good thang when he see it....

DBII


----------



## A4K (Jan 17, 2012)

...or dosen't see it as the case may be! Maybe we can find him a colour pic somewhere to help..?


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 20, 2012)

B-17engineer said:


> You guys need help.........


We all need help or we wouldn't be on this thread. roadking01 is actually a psychiatrist who started this thread to trap all the nutballs at this forum. Looks like it's worked pretty good!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2012)

like flies to a sticky trap.......


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 20, 2012)

And I thought you guys hung around this thread cause of me.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2012)

Nope, we're mesmerized by the color pics............


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 20, 2012)

oooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh, I seeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 21, 2012)

What colour pics??


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 21, 2012)

I saw one the other day


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2012)

Nutballs......??? Is that a kind of colour pic?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 21, 2012)

If you can get a color pic of'em it is but I DO NOT want to see'em.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 21, 2012)

Here's a link to color pictires of nutballs:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/new-post-your-mugshot-28516.html


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm just here for the free buffet and the ambiance.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 22, 2012)

Your already asking for to much VB.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2012)

we can get something to eat here too!!! 


...wait a minute I don't see any food, whats going on here?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 22, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> I'm just here for the free buffet and the ambiance.



Why? Are you sick? Why do you want an ambulance???? We're here for ya!!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 22, 2012)

Amputance? Is something cut off?!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 22, 2012)

I still don't see it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> I still don't see it.



You don't see the flashing lights?....invisible drinks....they get you every time...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2012)

LMAO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2012)

These might prove useful to someone for there next model project, Invisible paints....assorted colours...maybe???


----------



## A4K (Jan 26, 2012)

I see they put the labels on upside down.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2012)

A4K said:


> I see they put the labels on upside down.



Strewth! I didn't even notice...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 26, 2012)

You just can't get quality labeling these days.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 26, 2012)

How can you tell?


----------



## A4K (Jan 26, 2012)

Lots and lots of carrots Glenn, does wonders for the eyesight!


----------



## DBII (Jan 26, 2012)

I need the color in the middle bottle. 

DBII


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 26, 2012)

Ahhh, just what I'm looking for, clear gloss, matt, silk and metallic! Fantastic.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> You just can't get quality labeling these days.



Maybe I should send them back then?


----------



## A4K (Jan 27, 2012)

The posties would have a hell of a time with an address like this:

To:


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 27, 2012)

True.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 27, 2012)

Much less trying to find the stamp to lick.

Here it is


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2012)

Guess i'm stuck with them then....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2012)

If you can find them again ......


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2012)

wasn't gonna go there.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 29, 2012)

Go where?


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 29, 2012)

I can't see it


----------



## A4K (Jan 29, 2012)

See what?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2012)

Stuffed if I know....


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 31, 2012)

to bad we dont know where to stuff the stuff you dont know


----------



## A4K (Feb 1, 2012)

I think Wayne has some jars around somewhere...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 1, 2012)

What colour is this stuff ?


----------



## A4K (Feb 1, 2012)

Varies depending on how stuffed it is Terry...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2012)

why don't you all get stuffed.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 2, 2012)

Njaco? Stuff it!


----------



## A4K (Feb 2, 2012)

...and that coming from Maria, or should I say 'Hot stuff'...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2012)

I can't find them bottles now....


----------



## A4K (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, that's that stuffed...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 3, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> I can't find them bottles now....



Check Jan's place. He has a lot of bottles.


----------



## A4K (Feb 3, 2012)

Mostly empty no doubt


----------



## Njaco (Feb 3, 2012)

Then they'll work with this thread..............................................think about it.


----------



## A4K (Feb 3, 2012)

I can't, my head's empty too...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2012)

MP2 ?


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 23, 2012)

Haven't SEEN this thread for a while. Man, that was pretty bad wasn't it. I hope someone doesn't tell me to get stuffed!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 23, 2012)

That was so bad I had to read it 3 times before I got it Buck 
(well maybe only twice, but it was hard to SEE the print)


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2012)

What print? You mean there's a print of the colour pic for the model he _was_ building, but got p*ssed off because we took the p*ss and hasn't been back chap??


----------



## N4521U (Apr 23, 2012)

It hasn't been long enough!
Who's responsible for bring this one back to life???????


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2012)

Bringing what back to life? I can see **** all !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 23, 2012)

Me either.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 23, 2012)

Dang, I didn't see this one coming back!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 23, 2012)

Pun intended.


----------



## A4K (Apr 24, 2012)

We know Aaron, it was perfectly clear


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 24, 2012)

A4K said:


> We know Aaron, it was perfectly *clear*



That's why we can't see it!!


----------



## A4K (Apr 24, 2012)

Ah, I see...or rather, I don't, Vic!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2012)

See what?


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 24, 2012)

My finished invisible model of Adolf Galland's Bf-109 - W. Nr. 5819, what else? 
Here's me putting the finishing touches to said model:


























And here's the invisble diorama of the JG 26 airfield at Audembert in 1940 that I'm working on:




















.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 24, 2012)

Good Stuff!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 24, 2012)

My son is very good at doing invisible homework. Only problem is his teacher has a hard time seeing it and keeps sending us nasty (visible) notes.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 24, 2012)

I seem to have a similar problem with my invisible wealth - the Bank disagree with my invisible balance on numerous occasions ..... must be a case of too much month left at the end of the money!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 24, 2012)

ME TOO Terry.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 24, 2012)

N4521U said:


> It hasn't been long enough!
> Who's responsible for bring this one back to life???????



ummm....welll........I did recently mention this in another thread......ummmmm.................


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 24, 2012)

So your the guilty culprit?


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 24, 2012)

Njaco said:


> ummm....welll........I did recently mention this in another thread......ummmmm.................


Shame on you. I guess you didn't SEE this coming.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm all for transparency.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## A4K (Apr 26, 2012)

Just as well you owned up Chris, we would have seen through any atttempt at bluffing


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey, where did everyone go?


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 26, 2012)

Were all here, over behind this invisible wall.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2012)

What invisible wall ... where ..... ??


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 26, 2012)

The one right in front of you Terry. Stop walking Terry.... Terry..... Terry. Oops!! You better go see a doctor and get that nose taken care of...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2012)

Ib suddose you  dat fummy !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorta-kinda..........


----------



## A4K (Apr 27, 2012)

Dosen't look that bad to me Terry, can't see damn thing from here


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 27, 2012)

I think you guys (and gal) have been drinking too much Everclear


----------



## A4K (Apr 27, 2012)

Does tend to clear the brain


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2012)

You mean some one here has a _brain_ !?!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2012)

I really don't understand what everyone sees here that keeps bring us all back...

It really is much ado about nothing


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 27, 2012)

Not after the Everclear


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2012)

Isn't there a song about this thread? Ah, yes, I remember the title - "I can see clearly now the plane has gone" !!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 27, 2012)

Glenn......take the Everclear away from Terry please.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 27, 2012)

I knew it, He gets musical when he's sloshed. I'll hop on a plane right away Aaron. Where's Linda Carter and that plexiglas plane when you need her!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Isn't there a song about this thread? Ah, yes, I remember the title - "I can see clearly now the plane has gone" !!



Looooong since disappeared...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2012)

This is nothing, I've seen him (I think) and heard him live! *shiver*


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2012)

that's what nightmares are made of....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2012)

Phtt! Just because you don't appreciate good singing when you hear it !
There's another song which could fit this thread - "Red and Yellow and Green and Blue ...."


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 29, 2012)

I thought it was Silver, Blue, and Gold.
Heck, what difference does it make, you can't see it anyway.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2012)

"I can see clearly now the rain has gone" ....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 30, 2012)

Done that one, substituting plane for rain .......... but how about "Hello, is it me you're looking for ...."


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 30, 2012)

I thought we were looking for a photo of a plane for a model of which we know absolutely nothing about. Who knows Terry, maybe he was looking for you.


----------



## Njaco (May 1, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Phtt! Just because you don't appreciate good singing when you hear it !
> There's another song which could fit this thread - "Red and Yellow and Green and Blue ...."



OMG!! Didn't know you had even heard about Captain Noah, a Philadelphia tradition!! Your User-title truly fits, Mr. Fox!!!!!


----------



## A4K (May 2, 2012)

Terry even has his own theme tune - Queen's 'The invisible man'


----------



## N4521U (May 2, 2012)

Mine would be "cellophane man"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but then, who would know that, you see right thru me.....................


----------



## Njaco (May 2, 2012)

H.G. Welles is turning over in his grave.


----------



## A4K (May 2, 2012)

You and Madonna would make a great 'dynamic duo' Bill - "Is it a bird? Is it a plane? No, it's Cellophane Man and Material Girl!"


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 2, 2012)




----------



## N4521U (May 3, 2012)

A4K said:


> You and Madonna would make a great 'dynamic duo' Bill -



NO WE WOULDN"T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 4, 2012)

And why not Bill?


----------



## DBII (May 5, 2012)

Stay tune on PBS for Thermo Man followed by the new show No, it's Cellophane Man and Material Girl!" , LMAO

DBII


----------



## Njaco (May 6, 2012)

*cellophane*
*strike a pose*
*cellophane*


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 7, 2012)




----------



## A4K (May 8, 2012)




----------



## BikerBabe (May 8, 2012)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 10, 2012)

Will there be any colour pics.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 10, 2012)

Why would there be? We couldn't see him anyway.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 10, 2012)

I still don't see it...............


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 10, 2012)

None of us ever will.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 10, 2012)

We won't??? 

I am _not _angry - I am _disappointed_!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 11, 2012)

Seeing is believing. For me, I don't believe a thing I've seen in this thread. Does that mean I don't beleive anything?


----------



## Geedee (May 11, 2012)

BikerBabe said:


> We won't???
> 
> I am _not _angry - I am _disappointed_!



Maria...you are so see thru' !!...not dissapointed...yeah, righty !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 11, 2012)

She is disappointed Gary. Just not upset.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 11, 2012)

You don't want to see me upset.


----------



## Njaco (May 11, 2012)

Maria is wearing something 'see-thru'?? WOW!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 11, 2012)

That took longer than expected.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2012)

But ...I don't see anything....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 12, 2012)

It's all invisible Wayne, nobody can see.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2012)

Just to point it out.....Vodka is clear!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 12, 2012)

So's white lightnin.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 12, 2012)

...and water. 

Please don't ban me! Please don't ban me! Please don't ban me! *cowers*


----------



## DBII (May 13, 2012)

"I never drink water because of the ing things that fish do in it.", W. C. Fields

DBII


----------



## A4K (May 14, 2012)

Now back to Maria's see-through outfit... any chance of colour pics???


----------



## N4521U (May 14, 2012)

A4K said:


> Now back to Maria's see-through outfit... any chance of colour pics???



Didn't you see them?
I thought I saw them thru my steamy glasses?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 14, 2012)

That see through biker outfit is rather dashing, doubt that the Danish police will approve though, even if the public opinion is very much different as such!


----------



## Njaco (May 14, 2012)

I like how she wears her badge. Better than mine!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 14, 2012)

That goes without saying Chris!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 15, 2012)

Thanks guys! *hides behind the bushes* 
Oh look! *points up* There's an invisible Spitfire!


----------



## Njaco (May 15, 2012)

ohhh where? (_cracks neck, searching sky.........)_


----------



## Airframes (May 15, 2012)

Can't see it - are you sure it's not a SEE Fire ......?


----------



## A4K (May 16, 2012)

Ohhhh, that was bad Terry!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2012)

Real bad....bit close to the glue fumes possibly....


----------



## BikerBabe (May 16, 2012)

*runs off and gets dressed*


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Njaco (May 16, 2012)

Now look what you guys done! [email protected] Can never have any fun.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 21, 2012)

Yellow Card for that one Terry, one more and you're out!


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2012)

Yellow card? I'm visibly shaken .......


----------



## Lucky13 (May 21, 2012)

I can see that....shake, rattle and roll!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 21, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Yellow card? I'm visibly shaken .......



...not stirred.


----------



## Florence (May 21, 2012)

Think I found a rare colour pic. Might be a prototype though I am no expert.


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2012)

Looks like a stealth version of the VC10 to me - if you mean the white thing which _some_ people might think is a cloud !


----------



## N4521U (May 21, 2012)

Not sure if it's stealth,
I think it's hovering behind one of them clouds.


----------



## A4K (May 22, 2012)

BikerBabe said:


> ...not stirred.



Reminds me of a good joke:

Two german spies are sent to England. 
They land by 'chute and walk into a bar. 
"Two Martinis" says the first in perfect english.
"Dry?" asks the bartender with a grin.
"NEIN! ZWEI!!!"


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Njaco (May 22, 2012)

OMG!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes dear?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 25, 2013)

Two good ones Maria.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice.....


----------



## N4521U (Mar 25, 2013)

Is this another resurrection?????


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 25, 2013)

Hang on to your hats.....


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2013)

Just can't keep this thread down can we??


----------



## N4521U (Mar 26, 2013)

What would happen, just askin, if we ever Saw something?????


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2013)

We'd post a colour pic of course Bill!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2013)

N4521U said:


> What would happen, just askin, if we ever Saw something?????



Disscussion for another 100 pages....on whether it's truely there or not...


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2013)

Proof of which remains to be seen... (or not...?)


----------



## N4521U (Mar 26, 2013)

The CPFMIB mystery continues................
now all we need is a ghost!
Which in itself............... cannot be seen!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 26, 2013)

Here's a pic of a ghost in the control tower - can't see any colour though ....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 26, 2013)

The ghost of the Gray Baron...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 26, 2013)

Poor lass is scared white!


----------



## N4521U (Mar 26, 2013)

Just what is it he's athinkin????


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 26, 2013)

Think that she's scared stiff as well!


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 26, 2013)

That ghost looks familiar....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 26, 2013)

He should look familiar ......


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 26, 2013)

Santa? Davy Jones?


----------



## Njaco (Mar 26, 2013)

Thats Captain Rochie of the Barrows!!! I'd know that forehead anywhere!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 26, 2013)

This is the Zombie thread... It won't die!!!


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2013)

... Spiriting us away without a ghost of a chance to escape it...


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 26, 2013)

The Ghost of Things To Come?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2013)

N4521U said:


> What would happen, just askin, if we ever Saw something?????



You mean you haven't seen it yet????


----------



## N4521U (Mar 26, 2013)

Nope, must have missed that post!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 26, 2013)

Dammit, I NEVER see it coming!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 26, 2013)

Don't feel bad Bill, I missed it to apparently.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 26, 2013)

.


----------



## A4K (Mar 27, 2013)

Missed what? Something happen?


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, there! *pointing eagerly*


----------



## A4K (Mar 27, 2013)

I see your point Maria, but not what you're pointing at!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 27, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Is this another resurrection?????



It is almost Easter!!


----------



## N4521U (Mar 27, 2013)

I hadn't thought of that!

It's the second, or is it the third urrection?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 27, 2013)

Drop that cross once more, and you're out of the parade!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## B-17engineer (May 29, 2013)

I had to ...


----------



## Airframes (May 29, 2013)

That kitty is leaning over a bit - maybe it's a Catalina pilot .......... and soaring upwards in an invisible ejection seat!


----------



## B-17engineer (May 29, 2013)

Njaco said:


> 7 pages - we need help.



And Just for the record.....


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2013)

Ya'll still need help. And who the 'ell started this back up?????? Who??? Come on, fess up. Who???


----------



## B-17engineer (May 29, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Ya'll still need help. And who the 'ell started this back up?????? Who??? Come on, fess up. Who???



You'll never see them


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 29, 2013)

Wow, will you listen to that thing just Purrrr!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 29, 2013)

I keep telling myself this is NOT a asylum and you clowns keep proving me wrong.


----------



## N4521U (May 30, 2013)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A4K (May 30, 2013)

It...lives.........


----------



## N4521U (May 30, 2013)

No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 30, 2013)

Well, this should be good for another 1,241 posts! 

I didn't see that one coming!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2013)

You gotta be Sh!tting me....


----------



## herman1rg (May 31, 2013)

Wonder Woman had an Invisible plane







(maybe)


----------



## N4521U (May 31, 2013)

That's not invisible...................................


THIS is invisible!


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 31, 2013)

Where?


----------



## fubar57 (May 31, 2013)

.







Geo


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 31, 2013)

herman1rg said:


> Wonder Woman had an Invisible plane
> 
> View attachment 234539
> 
> ...


 
Help me out here, what the H-E-Double Hockey Sticks is a invisible plane worth when you can see the pilot and passengers?

Somewhere there is an answer to this question, but I can't see what it is. I'm putting on me coat as I type.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 31, 2013)

IT IS NOT AN ASYLUM IT IS A HAPPY HOUSE!!!!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 31, 2013)

You just keep thinking that Procrastintor, keep thinking that.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 31, 2013)

I'LL THINK WHATEVER I WANT! *incoherent mumbling follows*


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2013)

Well at one point I had the keys, doors locked now though and not sure where I put them...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2013)

You know what they say, people who fly invisible planes should wear pants.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 31, 2013)




----------



## N4521U (Jun 1, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Where?



Eggggggggggg-zackly!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2013)

.....and if it's a magic carpet?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 1, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> You know what they say, people who fly invisible planes should wear pants.



Pants are wayyyyyy to overrated


----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2013)

I've got a magic carpet. Late some Saturday nights, it flies up and hits me in the face ...... I think it's red with silver stars ....................


----------



## woody (Jun 1, 2013)

How did I miss this thread or did I hmmm. The voices say its there my eyes say it aint who to believe.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 1, 2013)

In order to capture this illusive aircraft you will need one of these....
The Invisible Camera: Your Mind Will Be Blown | Fstoppers

Geo


----------



## N4521U (Jun 2, 2013)

Procrastintor said:


> IT IS NOT AN ASYLUM IT IS A HAPPY HOUSE!!!!!!



In Happy Houses, people don't shout.............


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2013)

Don't know about this Happy house business...all the rooms here are padded aren't they?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2013)

23 May 2054
Drumthwacket Senior Living Facility
Room 103 - Computer Room
9:30am

(_roadking01 is sitting at a computer screen, contemplating his daily routine_)

"Those freaking pancakes this morning have my ulcer irritated. Who ever heard of Prune syrup?? The 'ell with checking my email. I don't need any more aggravation. Well, what to do now with my time. Hey, what about that model question I posted on that forum in...hell, when was it? 2009? 2010? Never did finish the damn thing - too many parts. Oh, here it is...WW2aircraft.net......and my question....WOAH! 8,605 pages of responses!!?? Are these guys idiots??? Look at these comments. '_Ohh, gotta wear pants!' ohhh_' Derp! And whats this? Somebody posted that the Guinness Book of Records just awarded this the longest continuous thread on the Internet!!?? OMG. What a bunch of maroons! And they still haven't answered my question! Dopes. Oh well. Whats my email today........"


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 5, 2013)

LMAO!


----------



## NZ P-51 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm just new here and I've been making this model and it looks like crap.
Does anyone have the FS numbers to paint it invisible?


----------



## Procrastintor (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 8, 2013)

I believe I did have a chart with the FS numbers posted on the thread.......

Hope this helps...

.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've been on this forum for almost 7 years and never figured out how people could post more then 10,000 posts in that time, until.... NOW. This is where all the posts went. Your secret weapon. Finally after having discovered this thread I can finally stack up those posts and catch up with you guys... Har har har...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 8, 2013)

10,000? I'm almost to 20,000!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2013)

It's all that NJ gossip!!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 8, 2013)

You're heading to 30,000!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks to denying all that NJ gossip!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm only here because Kate Beckinsale will not return my calls.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Njaco (Jun 8, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> I'm only here because Kate Beckinsale will not return my calls.




She is talking to me!

(..in my dreams)


----------



## Airframes (Jun 8, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> I'm only here because Kate Beckinsale will not return my calls.


I'll ask her to find the time to call you, when we both get back tomorrow, David .... yes Kate honey, I'm on the way now ...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 8, 2013)

Terry...................I hate you...................


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not to worry David, Ms. Fox has over medicated again...plus she swapped them red pills for them blue, as she put it, 'red and green should never be seen!'....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 8, 2013)

Kate said "P*** Off!"


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2013)

That old sock of yours, with that white mop sewn on to it, is NOT Kate Beckinsale, it is not Marilyn Monroe either!

Just as much as that old office chair is NOT a Spitfire Mk. II.......


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 8, 2013)

Airframes said:


> I'll ask her to find the time to call you, when we both get back tomorrow, David .... yes Kate honey, I'm on the way now ...


Ha! Katie-poo, (she insists I call her that), and I have been carrying on for several years now.
And she said that she will be enforcing the restraining orders on all of you, so, stop calling! (Terry)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Njaco (Jun 8, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Ha! Katie-poo, (she insists I call her that), and I have been carrying on for several years now.
> And she said that she will be enforcing the restraining orders on all of you, so, stop calling! (Terry)



Wrong Kate, Paul. We're talking about Kate Beckinsale, not Kate Brokeyerback.......


*This is Kate Beckinsale...*






*and this is your Kate.....See the difference?*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 8, 2013)

That's the story of my life.

Pic #1 - The one I want answering my dating profile.
Pic #2 - The one that ends up answering my dating profile.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2013)

#1.....(censored)
#2.....ok, now I can't sleep!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 8, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> That's the story of my life.
> 
> Pic #1 - The one I want answering my dating profile.
> *Pic #2 - The one that ends up answering my dating profile*.



Okay I don't think I look that bad


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wait, what?!?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Njaco (Jun 8, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Wait, what?!?



ditto!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 9, 2013)

LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2013)

Something that has been said and quoted many times through the years, here on this forum, I DO NOT WANT TO KNOW!!!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 9, 2013)

me either

what happens on revis island......
stays on revis island


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2013)

....or, what happens at grans, stays at grans!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2013)

things are getting out of hand here...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 9, 2013)

bacon


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2013)

Better try to get 'things' back in hand then.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 9, 2013)

God bless Sweden.....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 9, 2013)

"...back in hand..."!!! Too much information!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2013)

You want milk with that?


----------



## Marcel (Jun 9, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Better try to get 'things' back in hand then.....


that's the way Sweden makes an aircraft invisible.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2013)

Yip! Bet you don't see the next generation Swedish stealth fighter in the background....


----------



## A4K (Jun 9, 2013)

That's why the Svenska Flygvapnet dosen't buy many missiles...who needs them with all those bombshells handy?!!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 9, 2013)

there's a background


----------



## Njaco (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm still waiting for Harrison to explain himself...oh, look, a squirrel!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 9, 2013)

YOull never catch me alive


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 9, 2013)

Seriously, son.
There is no explanation.
We all just want to move on.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Seriously, son.
> There is no explanation.
> We all just want to move on.



Now you tell us there is no explanation...aw man...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2013)

That's just.....nasty man, pure nasty!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 10, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Better try to get 'things' back in hand then.....



That makes me wish I had more hands!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2013)

Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday and the whole lot over the weekend....


----------



## Boa (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh.. Im so tierd of these girls, they always have to strut around in my pool, blocking the veiw. I wish that they at least where invisible...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2013)

what? Theres another Swede in the room? Where did he come from???


----------



## Boa (Jun 11, 2013)

You didnt see me.. did you?!?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Marcel (Jun 11, 2013)

It's raining Swedes????


----------



## A4K (Jun 11, 2013)

Swede as, mate!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 11, 2013)

Marcel said:


> It's raining Swedes????


Yea, but the wrong type. This is the type we need here. Put them in front of anything and they'll make it invisible. You don't see that big boat do ya. I told you so!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2013)

Boat!?


----------



## Boa (Jun 11, 2013)

Da*n.. I still can see their Bikinis... Is it because Im swedish and that I just find these girls.. average.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 11, 2013)

Boa said:


> Da*n.. I still can see their Bikinis... Is it because Im swedish and that I just find these girls.. average.


 
Really? If those are "average" Swedish girls, I'm moving to Sweden!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 11, 2013)

So.
If I don't want the faults in my builds noticed,
I just put one of them skimpy dressed vinyl girl thingies in front of it????

just askin.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2013)

Red Heads help........just saying...


----------



## N4521U (Jun 11, 2013)

My first wife was a redhead, if I put a redhead in front of one of my planes, me and the plane would be in the street!!!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 11, 2013)

N4521U said:


> My first wife was a redhead, if I put a redhead in front of one of my planes, me and the plane would be in the street!!!!


Agreed with, most definitely.
My first was a red head, and I can tell you all.....
Well, let's just say that the taste of a copper penny brings back memories.
And not good ones either.
I'll pass.


----------



## A4K (Jun 12, 2013)

They say not to play with fire, and Red heads are all that...


----------



## N4521U (Jun 12, 2013)

A-men bruddah!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2013)

Yep, my first almost wife (only got to the 'being engaged' stage!) was a red head - she made toast by breathing on the bread!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2013)

T Bolt said:


> Yea, but the wrong type. This is the type we need here. Put them in front of anything and they'll make it invisible. You don't see that big boat do ya. I told you so!



it really is getting annoying that people post those types of images and continue to claim there are boats and other stuff in the picture...like....WHERE!....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 12, 2013)

God you're sweet, guys.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 12, 2013)

And she shows up after a LONG absence. WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 12, 2013)

When the quest for an impalpable avian becomes ludicrous
And the sheet count equates to 40 quire
Then shall a rain of brimstone and rabid chihuahuas descend
Mainly upon polystyrene fondling malingerers

Nostradamus(July 2, 1566)(Stupid Mayans)


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 12, 2013)

OMG, There's one now!






(She's not really rabid, just p***ed about being woken up. She is quite cute.)


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2013)

Heck, it looks like Jan on one of his wild nights out!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 12, 2013)

Bleary eyed and pointy eared?


----------



## N4521U (Jun 12, 2013)

Well then, Jan looks up to something............................ Revenge?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 13, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> And she shows up after a LONG absence. WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?!



Here. *points*
And there. *points*
And there. *points* There. *points* And over there. *points*
Hell, sometimes I even had...





















TA-DAAAAAAAAAAAAH!






























*BACON!!! *


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey Maria, good to see ya back in the asylum, how the hell did you escape in the first place?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2013)

I bet that she flirted her way out!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2013)

Nah, she distracted the guards with a bacon butty! Good to see you back Maria. 
Hang on - I can't see you in that photo taken in the invisible bar, the one by the wharf, up the beach in Tobago ........


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2013)

Eh? Bacon _butt??_


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2013)

Butty old boy, butty! Another slang word for Sandwich, sarnie, banjo.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2013)

Bacon is one thing this thread is certainly lacking. Everything is better with bacon...


----------



## N4521U (Jun 13, 2013)

Commonwealth slang......................

Reading the book Forgotten Highlander. He's just survived the torpedoing of a prisoner transport sinking, swimming in the oil from the ship was like swimming in "treakle".............. that would be "molasses" to a Yank, but who would know?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2013)

Ah, but molasses, to a Scott, 'Geordie' or Yorkshireman, could be the arrival of another group of young ladies .....


----------



## N4521U (Jun 13, 2013)

Wouldn't that be Molass_*ies*_?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2013)

Certain areas of Scotland would use the term 'lassies', but generally, the plural of 'lass' is just 'lasses' - which has absolutely nothing to do with this thread, but then, is anything here relevant? Darn, now I can't see the door ................


----------



## N4521U (Jun 14, 2013)

At least we're not lookin for a color picture anymore!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2013)

Birds!? Where!?


----------



## A4K (Jun 14, 2013)

Not birds but dogs if we're talking mo'lassies! (Think I found that door Terry, right here under our feet!  )


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2013)

Ooh! Isn't it a pretty colourrrrgh ! Why did the floor suddenly open like that ?!!


----------



## A4K (Jun 14, 2013)

It's a kind of magic... I just have to start thinking of a bad joke and there it is...!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2013)

Where? I can't see b*gg*r all ! Ouch! Bl**dy invisible walls!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2013)

DAM!


----------



## A4K (Jun 15, 2013)

Great one Maria!  Great to, um , _see_ you round again too!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2013)

Way too much elbow grease...!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Mirror, mirror, on the.....eeerrrrmmmm....driveway...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2013)

could you actually see your face in it?


----------



## A4K (Jun 16, 2013)

Not if he was asking after the 'fairest of them all' Wayne!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2013)

Exactly - I wasn't there!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't have to ask!


----------



## A4K (Jun 17, 2013)

That was 'fairest' Jan, not 'fairyist' !!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh, right, ma bad......


----------



## A4K (Jun 17, 2013)

Don't worry Jan, you'll always be my bodyguard...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## VALENGO (Jun 25, 2013)

Can you believe?, this post is about 3 years old!. What has been of the starter?, still between us or he became invisible?.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2013)

I think its about bacon...


----------



## A4K (Jun 26, 2013)

I think the whole bloody forum is about bacon at the moment...!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2013)

now....is this visible or invisible bacon?


----------



## N4521U (Jun 26, 2013)

Invisible or not this may be slowly slipping toward musturd!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2013)

What colour mustard ...........?


----------



## A4K (Jun 26, 2013)

Can't tell, looks hazy.... mustard gas?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 26, 2013)

Booze!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2013)

I came across Bacon Jerky the other day, it was quite delicious.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 26, 2013)

It wasn't in the musturd section was it?


----------



## Boa (Jun 28, 2013)

Oink, Oink --- KaPoow --- Thud --- Schwiisch, Schwoosch --- Sizzle, Sizzle --- TaDaa = Bacon


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2013)

I guess that sums it up!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2013)

Yip!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 29, 2013)

That's what it would take to turn a turkey into bacon all right.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh Dear! This could start a thread on how to scratch-build bacon models! Anyone got any colour pictures of un-smoked, back bacon for a model I'm building .........


----------



## N4521U (Jul 8, 2013)

F'n bacon!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2013)

Seems to be everywhere now Bill....


----------



## A4K (Jul 8, 2013)

Share the sentiments Bill... looking forward to the 'WW2aircraft.net post-bacon era'!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 13, 2014)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2014)

Who stirred the dust up in..........mmmmmmm, bacon.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 13, 2014)

Here's one for Wayne.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2014)

A Bac-Bac!!


----------



## Geedee (Jan 14, 2014)

Me personally, when I'm investigating color schemes for an invisible model that I'm going to build, I wear this.... 

We should have a Bacon Squadron Invisible Group Build...mind you, I reckon that judging would be a swine


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2014)

BikerBabe said:


> Here's one for Wayne.
> 
> View attachment 252045



Your too kind Maria....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 23, 2014)

Naw, I know you like SW, a bacon AT-AT was what you needed in my opinion. : D 
What the...??? Now my text is invisible as well!!! : D


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2014)

I like the font color Maria!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jan 23, 2014)

OMG........
who's responsible for bring this back to life????????????????


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 23, 2014)

Bringing what back to life?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 23, 2014)

Back to life? It was just taking a nap.


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 23, 2014)

Can I put a word in for Pancetta once again


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 23, 2014)

Ahem

Foodista | The Meat Horse is a Disturbing DIY Bacon Sculpture

and

http://www.instructables.com/contest/bacon/


----------



## Airframes (Jan 23, 2014)

Pancetta? Is that the new hatchback from FIAT ? Clarkson reckons the GTi version is about as quick as a Ford Model T ...................


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2014)

Never in the field of Internet, was so much owed by so many to just one single post!

Worth some bacon, or?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 25, 2014)

Are you sure?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 25, 2014)

Invisible bacon!?!
Sign me up!
Ahh! Haa! Haa!
The wife will never know!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 25, 2014)

BikerBabe said:


> View attachment 252810



Alright, wrong thread. If you can't post in the proper thread.....

.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 25, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Alright, wrong thread. If you can't post in the proper thread.....
> 
> .
> View attachment 252844



Killjoy! AKA Buzzkill!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2014)

What about the ladder.....?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2014)

He's such a party pooper!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 26, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> He's such a party pooper!



You be careful! It might be an invisible ban hammer and you'll never see it coming!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 26, 2014)

Now he's not playing fare.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 26, 2014)

Just keeping to the spirit of the thread.......


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 26, 2014)

Speaking of spirits, I managed to get a photo of a ghost in last nights snow storm.






Geo


----------



## Njaco (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Geedee (Jan 26, 2014)

roadking01 said:


> Gentlemen, I'm new to this site and looking for color pics as I'm researching for a model I'm building. Any suggestions? Thanks



Roadking01, Roadking01...wherefor art thou 

Yeh, c'mon dude...watchya looking for dude...kinda forgot over the months since you first started this 'Ossum' thread  !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 26, 2014)

Man, all this help we have offered and not a thanks!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 26, 2014)

You'd think he would at least say thank you or tell us what aircraft he was looking for, I mean..................really.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 27, 2014)

Maybe it was a North American FW-51A-8 ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 27, 2014)

.....and kill this thread and our fun? I think not!

Maybe come back and start another thread?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 27, 2014)

There's a GREAT idea!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 27, 2014)

I know that was a rather rare plane Terry, but at least the guy could offer a thank you.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 27, 2014)

I mean we did compile perhaps the greatest collection of clear colors ever assembled.

I wonder if he is notified every time somebody responds to his thread?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 27, 2014)

His spam folder's full.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey guys!! I won a blueprint off of EBay last night!! Kewl, huh?

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 28, 2014)

NICE!

I've never seen one like that before!


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 28, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> .....and kill this thread and our fun? I think not!
> 
> Maybe come back and start another thread?


I can just see it now, "B/W pics For a Model I'm Thinking of Not Building".


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 28, 2014)

I'd be interested in seeing a close-up of the Cargo Loading Doors if you have it as well Chris.

Geo


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 28, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> NICE!
> 
> I've never seen one like that before!



And you still haven't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2014)

That'a an awesome blueprint of nothing Chris......


----------



## Geedee (Feb 4, 2014)

According to that blue print (awesome by the way !), its weight is very close to a slightly heavily built Evans VP2...I'm surprised he didnt want to own up as I happen to like these and nearly owned a single seater version once


----------



## Airframes (Feb 4, 2014)

What, you mean that thing that looks like an old 'Habitat' wardrobe, attached to a recycled 'G Plan' sofa base, with wing braces made from a broken bunk bed?!!
Shame on you Gary!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 4, 2014)

T Bolt said:


> I can just see it now, "B/W pics For a Model I'm Thinking of Not Building".



 BRILLIANT!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2014)

WOW! That's a brilliant blueprint, what a find!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 5, 2014)

Heheheheheh!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 5, 2014)

I am looking for a suitable comment.
Nope, can't find one.


----------



## woody (Feb 5, 2014)

I was thinking dam never mind.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2014)

meatloaf109 said:


> I am looking for a suitable comment.
> Nope, can't find one.



I just can't believe you are at a loss for words Paul....


----------



## Airframes (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh, Paul hasn't lost the words, he just can't _see_ them !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 6, 2014)

Or....................................like me he may really value his time here.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2014)

Perhaps...

Or maybe it was just made out of bacon and the predictable happened...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 6, 2014)

That's a possibility to.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> Perhaps...
> 
> Or maybe it was just made out of bacon and the predictable happened...



Distinct possibility....


----------



## herman1rg (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2014)




----------



## A4K (May 18, 2014)

Oh god... This thread is harder to kill than Freddy Kruger...!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 18, 2014)

Whoa, I didn't see that coming!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 18, 2014)

That was given. We haven't seen the photos of the model either. What makes you think we'll see anything else here?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Whoa, I didn't see that coming!



What? Freddy Krueger? ......or, this thread showing it's ugly face again?


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> That was given. We haven't seen the photos of the model either. What makes you think we'll see anything else here?



No photos but at least there is bacon!


----------



## N4521U (May 19, 2014)

OHHHHHNO, I'm not gonna contribute to keeping this thread going............ not me!!!!!!



Sh!t..........
I just did.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 19, 2014)




----------



## N4521U (May 19, 2014)

Dam Dam Dam Dam Dam Dam Dam Dam Dam


----------



## Lucky13 (May 19, 2014)

Bacon!!


----------



## Njaco (May 19, 2014)

herman1rg said:


> View attachment 262972



Wrong thread.



N4521U said:


> Dam Dam Dam Dam Dam Dam Dam Dam Dam



Beaver. I win.



Lucky13 said:


> Bacon!!



Still wrong thread.

Guess I will get my Ban Hammer out......if I could find it.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2014)

Our worst nightmare has returned....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 19, 2014)

Beer+bacon+women!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 19, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Our worst nightmare has returned....



Don't talk about Jan like that. Not nice, bro.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 19, 2014)

D*mn right!


----------



## A4K (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2014)




----------



## T Bolt (May 20, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Wrong thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe the two threads should be merged. Wouldn't that confuse things!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Beer+bacon+women!



I think that's Valhalla!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2014)

Ooops, I was so excited I stuttered.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 22, 2014)

Odin is amused!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 22, 2014)

Oh well.


----------



## herman1rg (May 23, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2014)

Gentlemen, I'm new to this site and looking for color pics as I'm researching to grow bacon. Any suggestions? Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2014)

Only I has the banhammer!! Who is first???


----------



## herman1rg (May 28, 2014)

The Science Of Why Bacon Smells So Damn Good | I Fucking Love Science


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Gentlemen, I'm new to this site and looking for color pics as I'm researching to grow bacon. Any suggestions? Thanks



color pics...my @ss....that's what started this Sh!t..!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2014)

And this is the end...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2014)

Holy Sh!t..!


----------



## N4521U (May 28, 2014)

Boy............. I'll say!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## A4K (May 28, 2014)

Greenpeace will be doing overtime with those..!!!


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2014)

.... the origin caption for the shot was " Bacon in a pan"


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 28, 2014)

Excuse me while I take a belt sander to my eyes.


YUCK!


----------



## T Bolt (May 28, 2014)

David, that's much too painfully. Just stair at this picture and say to yourself. "I didn't see that other one, I didn't see that other one....."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2014)

propaganda....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 28, 2014)

Thank you Glen, I may now be able to hold my dinner down. Wurger,.............................that was just WRONG in so many ways. You have now entered Mike's realm of expertise.


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2014)

I hope he can forgive me.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 28, 2014)

Thanks Glenn!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 28, 2014)

Wurger said:


> I hope he can forgive me.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2014)

Well done on a better perspective Glenn...


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2014)




----------



## N4521U (May 31, 2014)

100 pages?????????????????????????????? whot the?


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2014)

....and still no thank you for all the help we have given to the original poster.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> ....and still no thank you for all the help we have given to the original poster.



Just ain't right is it....


----------



## N4521U (May 31, 2014)

Nope................ could have at least left some ing remark.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2014)

I'm offended! ....and with all this Political Correctness going on, something needs to be done!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2014)

yeah...but what?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2014)

Always you can fry some of bacon.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2014)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 1, 2014)

LMAO


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 2, 2014)

Just a little crispy.


----------



## A4K (Jun 3, 2014)

Medium, rare, and EXTRA well done..???


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2014)

I wanna still hear it "moo".


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 3, 2014)

A pig that impersonates a cow????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 3, 2014)

Bacon that goes moo? WTH are you smoking Njaco?

I have an idea guys. Since the original poster has not been courteous enough to even thank us, I think we should NOT provide him with any color pics for a model he is building.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 3, 2014)

Moink?

Geo


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 3, 2014)

Thorlifter said:


> Bacon that goes moo? WTH are you smoking Njaco?
> 
> I have an idea guys. Since the original poster has not been courteous enough to even thank us, I think we should NOT provide him with any color pics for a model he is building.




Maybe we should supply Black White pics just to confuse?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2014)

Thorlifter said:


> I have an idea guys. Since the original poster has not been courteous enough to even thank us, I think we should NOT provide him with any color pics for a model he is building.





herman1rg said:


> Maybe we should supply Black White pics just to confuse?



Both ideas sound good to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jun 3, 2014)

I believe we should be helpful at all times. Some people are not as well in turned with being able to express themselves. So I have brought forth that which I am sure they are asking for.


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 3, 2014)

I think this was the model he wanted to build


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks fellas, you all have really given me great ideas for the Stealth Fighter Group Build and I have decided on the subject! It will be OOB mainly, but I am going to try to scratch build the engine outlets as I really like the way they look and the detail of the kit is lacking. Below is the Swiss version I plan on building (the one outside the hanger). The one inside the hanger with what appears to be Greek colors is the experimental 3 1/2 seater (navigator is a midget).

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 3, 2014)

I wish I had the know-how to set up a fake account using his name and say " Hi guys, I went into a coma the day after my first post and..I...would....just.....like...... WTF????????"


roadking01

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 3, 2014)

> And this is the end...



Stop me if you've heard it... A bloke walks into a pub and there's these three [email protected] birds up at the counter chatting away in a strange accent. He askes them, "Excuse me, are you ladies from Scotland?" They turn to him and say, "Wales, ya dick!" So, he says, "Sorry, luv. Are you whales from Scotland?"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Jun 4, 2014)

LMAO!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2014)

David, can I get a closeup of the one inside the hangar....


----------



## N4521U (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah..... the blue and white one is it?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2014)

You could have problems there david. If you drop a part, how the heck will you find it again?!
As for colour pics, we could really confuse our friend, and post a colour negative ...............


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 4, 2014)

I'll see what I can do!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 4, 2014)

Maybe This will help.... I can see it in the back of the hangAr.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 4, 2014)

Crap, I had it all wrong!!!!

Now I have to strip off the paint and do it again. Aw meadow muffins!


----------



## A4K (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Crap, I had it all wrong!!!!
> 
> Now I have to strip off the paint and do it again. Aw meadow muffins!


 
next time check your bl**dy references properly, I mean it's all there in plain sight....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 5, 2014)

Come on David.


----------



## A4K (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## N4521U (Jun 6, 2014)

Funny tho.
I never noticed it's a two wheeler!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 7, 2014)

And it's unarmed to.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2014)

Airframes said:


> You could have problems there david. If you drop a part, how the heck will you find it again?!
> As for colour pics, we could really confuse our friend, and post a colour negative ...............




Always with the negative waves Terry, always with the negative waves, don't hit me with them negative waves so early in the morning, I mean why don't you knock it off with them negative waves? Why don't you dig how beautiful this aircraft is? Why don't you say something righteous and hopeful for a change? 

Schmoke?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 7, 2014)

I love that unusual wing shape


----------



## A4K (Jun 8, 2014)

True Herman...looks exactly like a Spitfire, except for the shape, length, height, colour, number or engines, gun turret and fixed undercarriage. Apart from that, no difference!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2014)

True... although the fixed undercarriage could be rectractable.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 8, 2014)

Retractable fixed under carriage, a land based carrier float plane, and 155mm gatling gun in the tail.

I will go out on a limb here and foresee future manufacturing issues.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 8, 2014)

Not if Tucker was the builder!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2014)

Thorlifter said:


> I will go out on a limb here and foresee future manufacturing issues.




Won't matter...no one will see them anyway!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 9, 2014)

True.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## herman1rg (Jun 28, 2014)

Build it out of BACON


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2014)

But then we'd never see it as it would always be in somebody...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2014)

Bacon.........................yum.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 28, 2014)

Even if you can't see it, it would be very easy to follow.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2014)

Just follow the scent....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2014)

Sent where? To look for a colour photo for a model ................


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2014)

get yer coat and head for that door Terry...


----------



## N4521U (Jun 29, 2014)

It's kinda bacon scent.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2014)

I must say, he's been heading quite a lot for the door, with his coat, are they made of bacon??


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 29, 2014)

That would explain why the hippocrockofrogs are attracted to him.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2014)

Soooo......not his deviously charming personality then?


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 29, 2014)

Here's Terry in his coat of bacon.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Geedee (Jul 20, 2014)

Think I might be onto something here

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2014)

Ah Ha !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2014)

Shouldn't Batwoman(?) and Wonderwoman(?) have the same outfit as the plane?

Just saying.....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 20, 2014)

Then Superman should, too. 
Just saying...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## herman1rg (Aug 25, 2014)

I think perhaps all new members should be directed here so they realise what we are like


----------



## N4521U (Aug 25, 2014)

"It's a mad house"!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 25, 2014)

Well a new member did start this thread but never came back.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2014)

I think most new members who read this thread wouldn't come back...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## N4521U (Aug 26, 2014)

We can only hope


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2014)

Doesn' work, I'm still here!


----------



## A4K (Aug 26, 2014)

Every system had it's gremlins Jan!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2014)

there is no escape....Aaaaargh!!!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2014)

Jan ... try to this...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Geedee (Aug 26, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> I think most new members who read this thread wouldn't come back...



Dude...its a classic amongst classic's. I'll bet there's umpteen hundred aviation forums out there who wish they'd started it !

We should get hold of Roadking...or whatever his handle was...to let him know that the spotters at Area 51 have released a Box-Brownie shot of what they claim is the d*mn plane in question ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Aug 26, 2014)

Looks like we may be on the right track.......
could this issue possibly be finally settled?


----------



## Njaco (Aug 26, 2014)

issue? But I don't even know you!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 26, 2014)

of course you don't. I'm in the pilot seat..............
I AM the Invivible Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 27, 2014)

Prove it !

Lets see if you can post a piccie of yourself looking in the mirror holding the ignition keys ? (That'll also prove that you ain't a Vampire)


----------



## Njaco (Aug 27, 2014)

no, NO, no pics...PLEASE.....no.....oh the horror......the horror..........


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 27, 2014)

Bill in the buff…………………with an eye patch…………………priceless!!!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 27, 2014)

The above.......... no pictures............ 
O wait, see attached!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 27, 2014)

Damn Bill……………………..didn't think you would do it.


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 27, 2014)

Good job you moved the eyepatch lower Bill

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2014)

One eyed Willy??


----------



## Njaco (Aug 27, 2014)

herman1rg said:


> Good job you moved the eyepatch lower Bill



BUT THE EYEPATCH ISN"T BIG ENOUGH!!!!!!!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 27, 2014)

Aaaaargh...I just fired up the Telly to play some COD and forgot it wuz linked to the computer. You DO NOT want to see that on a 47" screen...trust me !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Aug 27, 2014)

Was that the loud sonic boom I heard from over the ocean as your TV cracked?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 27, 2014)

Close mate, that was sound of the air rushing in to the space that I had a split earlier vacated in a mad panic to turn the telly off. Unfortunately, I have on this occasion to report that I was even faster than the speed of dark cos, I as fast as I was...even faster than an I-Bullet no less !!!, the dark wasn't able to keep up and I have ....Ohhhh.....I have......I have seen.....I have IT !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 27, 2014)

What's with the ribbon????????????????????


----------



## N4521U (Aug 27, 2014)

It is a Blue ribbon at that...............First Prize mate!!!!!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 28, 2014)

First prize ? This oughta be an interesting pic to add the collection under your siggie block as I'm assuming you got it for modelling

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 28, 2014)

If he did, from the way things sound it wasn't for plastic.


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 28, 2014)

Geedee said:


> the dark wasn't able to keep up !



What is the Speed of Dark?


----------



## A4K (Aug 28, 2014)

Don't go there herman...


----------



## at6 (Aug 28, 2014)

Would that be visible dark or invisible dark?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2014)

The dark side _do_ have cookies....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2014)

And HTML...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 28, 2014)

at6 said:


> Would that be visible dark or invisible dark?



THAT is a very good point


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2014)

African or European dark ? Arrrrrrrrrrrgghh !!!


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 28, 2014)

South American Dark is VERY dark no idea re it's speed though. Might be affected by all that jungle.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 28, 2014)

And once again it's time to play everyones favorite game, Spot the Looney.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## herman1rg (Aug 28, 2014)

Monty Python: Fish Licence


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 28, 2014)

Make "LOONEY" plural and you'll have it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2014)

Jan you didn't stand up did you...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8XeDvKqI4E_


----------



## at6 (Sep 1, 2014)

Njaco said:


> View attachment 270506


"I think we should tax all people standing in streams."


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 2, 2014)

To boost the economy I'd tax all foreigners living abroad.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2014)

Have we decided yet, if it's light dark, medium dark or dark dark?


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 4, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Have we decided yet, if it's light dark, medium dark or dark dark?




Not as far as I'm aware, but it could be intermediate dark, indifferent dark or invisible dark.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 4, 2014)

I think it's really a very bright dark.


----------



## at6 (Sep 5, 2014)

RLM dark?


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 5, 2014)

Whew, at least it's not anti-dark!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2014)

But what calibre dark ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 5, 2014)

7.62 Amour Piercing Dark?


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 5, 2014)

Which is dominant? Dark-30 or Beer-30?


----------



## at6 (Sep 5, 2014)

Some how this is turning into a really dark subject.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 6, 2014)

I thought it was somewhat enlightening.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 6, 2014)

Well, well, well, aren't you a bloody ray of sunshine!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 6, 2014)

Bloody sunshine? That sounds apocalyptic.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 6, 2014)

Like Ragnarök?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 6, 2014)

I have not heard the fat lady sing yet....




Um, never mind.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 6, 2014)

Terry? Singing!!?? Oh dear God!!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2014)

Watch it, Smorgasbord Face !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 6, 2014)

Rather not, watching you sing, is nearly as bad as hearing it!!


----------



## at6 (Sep 6, 2014)

Better hope that while shes singing that she doesn't belch and fall on you. Then you'd really be seeing dark places.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2014)

You mean like, waking up at the crack of Dawn, like....?


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Sep 7, 2014)

at6 said:


> Better hope that while shes singing that she doesn't belch and fall on you. Then you'd really be seeing dark places.



Like this..................?

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 7, 2014)

MY EYES (and stomach)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 7, 2014)

Quick, pass the bucket !


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2014)

A _naked_, almost, hippocroccofrog!!! Aaaarrrrrgggghhhhh......

A pic like _that_, should punished by a _month long ban!!!_


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 7, 2014)

Eyeeeeeeeeeeeeee Bleach, I need Eyeeeeeeeeeeee Bleach.

That picture should carry a Health warning


----------



## Geedee (Sep 7, 2014)

Quick...wheres the light switch...better still merge this thread with Dark thread...and pronto.

Whats really scary is what modelling forum did that picture come from ? !


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 7, 2014)

This is still a thing....


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 7, 2014)

Geedee said:


> Whats really scary is what modelling forum did that picture come from ? !



I REALLY do not want to think about that


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2014)

Surely not, from this forum, _riiiiight....?_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 7, 2014)

Belt Sander to the eyes did no good.


----------



## CommanderBounds (Sep 7, 2014)

Unfortunately setting my eyes on fire and proceeding to pull them out and eat them didn't work. They wouldn't digest properly so I just stuck them back in. Now my sight is literally crap!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 7, 2014)

I've done it!
I found the colour picture !
Well, at least I found a colour picture of a model I'd like to make ...........

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 7, 2014)

Airframes said:


> I've done it!
> I found the colour picture !
> Well, at least I found a colour picture of a model I'd like to make ...........



That really soothes the eye pain of the singing and squishing fat lady. Me likie. Better than bacon any day.


----------



## at6 (Sep 7, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Like this..................?
> 
> .
> View attachment 271414



That's way too much bacon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 7, 2014)

DAM you! I finally had that visual out of my brain!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice! He had to 'quote' it!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2014)

Airframes said:


> I've done it!
> I found the colour picture !
> Well, at least I found a colour picture of a model I'd like to make ...........



Surely, you _do_ mean mate, right?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2014)

Well ... er... you know what I mean!


----------



## Geedee (Sep 8, 2014)

Just wondering if one that size is snap-together, and what scale is it, and how much filler is needed for the gaps ?


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 8, 2014)

Geedee said:


> Just wondering if one that size is snap-together, and what scale is it, and how much filler is needed for the gaps ?



Terry's one or the other one?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2014)

Jan's posting selfies again...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2014)

Yep .... and taken on one of his better days !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 8, 2014)

Dang, she has a better mustache than I do!


----------



## at6 (Sep 8, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


>



She does have nice hair, blue eyes, and probably a great personality. Any Swede would be proud to call it his woman.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 8, 2014)

You do mean Him as his woman.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm gone for three or four days and this thread goes to h3!!. Oh well. I will say Terry made the best post since I've been gone. Thank you sir. Chris.........................................never mind. I can't think of anything bad enough for your punishment.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 12, 2014)

A-Fricken-Men...................


----------



## Slam (Sep 12, 2014)

Did I really join the right website?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 12, 2014)

Slam said:


> Did I really join the right website?



I've been wondering that for 8 years 

Oh and Jan, please stop posting pictures of the Swedish Bikini Team. Makes the lads confused.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh and Jan, please CONTINUE posting pictures of the Swedish bikini Team. Make me feel right as rain.


----------



## Slam (Sep 12, 2014)

Now what have I done? I'm Canadian, so obviously I'm all about bacon...but is this a good thing? Schwein fleish! Served up avec du toast francaise. Syrup on my instruction sheets...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 12, 2014)

You guys are lucky I'm not a moderator. If I was I'd ban everyone from the forum, including myself!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 12, 2014)

Bucksnort101 said:


> You guys are lucky I'm not a moderator. If I was I'd ban everyone from the forum, including myself!!!!!


 I've never been banned and I'd hate for it be this one. This is the best forum I've ever joined.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 12, 2014)

Dang it, I just wasted a lot of time on this thread looking for Jan's photos of the Swedish Bikini Team!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 13, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dang it, I just wasted a lot of time on this thread looking for Jan's photos of the Swedish Bikini Team!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2014)

I say nothing......

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 14, 2014)

Yeah, but can they play hockey?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2014)

I'd play a lot of things with them, none of them would be hockey, or any other sport!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you Jan!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2014)

Dear Santa, please may I have ...............


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 14, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Yeah, but can they play hockey?



Hookie?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2014)

herman1rg said:


> Hookie?



Who cares what they can or can't play ?!!!


----------



## at6 (Sep 14, 2014)

I know where I'd like to spend a long dark winter. With all of them as since I can't choose just one.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 14, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> I'd play a lot of things with them, none of them would be hockey, or any other sport!



Well that proves it. Swedes can't play hockey.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2014)

I beg to differ, as of 2014, the current leaders in the IIHF rankings are Sweden in men's play, and Canada in women's play.
In other words, the women play better, are better at hockey, than the men in Canada! 

_Oh dear!_


----------



## Geedee (Sep 15, 2014)

So 'wimmin' are good at handling balls ?... we should build a full scale model to commemorate this achievement....in color no less !!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 15, 2014)

They use pucks in hockey, unless there are invisible balls too....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2014)

Obviously, the men must have lost theirs, as the women are higher in the ranking!


----------



## at6 (Sep 17, 2014)

Bear in mind, with Hockey sticks, size does matter as well as how you use them. More so if they are invisible.


----------



## Boa (Sep 17, 2014)

....

and yes, she was the official goalie in the Olympics 2014


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2014)

Well, obviously....


----------



## at6 (Sep 17, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Well, obviously....


No thanks. That one looks too masculine for my tastes.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2014)

Was just thinking of the '13' here....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2014)

Still...


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 18, 2014)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 18, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> View attachment 272289


 Maybe he got really good look at #13.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2014)

Maybe, I really need to learn, how to spell _really..._

....and for sucking at hockey...






.....a spot, which we still have in 2014....No. 1!


----------



## Boa (Sep 19, 2014)

OK Back to topic...
Can anyone see the reflection off the Aircraft in the Cup?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2014)

I think that it's the machine, that some of the guys are pointing at....possibly, maybe...


----------



## Boa (Sep 19, 2014)

OMG... Its a whole squadron. look at all directions they are pointing at.
(and 3 nr 13s are running away behind them)


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2014)

'13' overload!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2014)

'13' overload!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 21, 2014)

Where are we going and why am I in this basket?


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 22, 2014)

Don't know where we are going, but baskets are warm and cozy. Just enjoy the ride.


----------



## A4K (Sep 22, 2014)

(Always knew we were a bunch of basket cases!)


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2014)

Not me!! 






Basket Case (1982) - IMDb


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2014)

OK! ....Everyone back to their padded cells..


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2014)

Do we ever truly know where we are going???


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 22, 2014)

Sure, my ex wife told me all the time where I was going.


----------



## A4K (Sep 23, 2014)

With Dave - I never get lost, people always tell me where to go...


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 23, 2014)

When you guys get there, I'll be waiting..........with the color pic


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2014)

Good for you, I'll be waiting with a beer, bacon and stuff...


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 21, 2014)

Thorlifter said:


> When you guys get there, I'll be waiting..........with the color pic



Still waiting


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 21, 2014)

.....and the thread has been reborn......


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 21, 2014)

Again.


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 21, 2014)

Best Thread, Ever


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 21, 2014)

All I know is the guy that started this thread must be the greatest model builder of all time, I can't see a single seam line or flaw in his model building technique. Paint scheme leaves a little to be desired though, the color seems to be a little off.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 21, 2014)

I just can't see his weathering very well. I wonder if he used pastels that were too light.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2014)

Maybe he painted in Infra red ..................


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2014)

Maybe, just maybe, he did such a good job, that he can't find the model again....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 22, 2014)

That would explain why he never came back!


----------



## at6 (Nov 22, 2014)

It might be that his replies are invisible.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 22, 2014)

I've tried inverting evrything, and can still see nothing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2014)

I'd really like to see something............................


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Maybe he painted in Infra red ..................



It might have been .....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2014)

Wojtek has found the colour pic !!
Does this mean the end of the thread?
Will our mystery friend come back?
Tune in next week for the next exciting episode of ....
What? Oh, yes, just coming Nurse .................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2014)

Finally we end the thread!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 23, 2014)

Brilliant, and it only took 1,713 posts!!!!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 24, 2014)

Don't kid yourself................
like an idiot son,
it will be bach!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 24, 2014)

More than likely, Jan would never let this die.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2014)

I'd like to think, that we all know, how handy Wojtek is with photoshop among other things, how do we know, that he hasn't teamed up with the original poster, to give us peace of mind that comes with a mystery solved....

I smell a conspiracy here...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm sorry, it's the beans ...........


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2014)

Man, my eyes are watering!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 25, 2014)

Resurrected again, surely you can't be serious?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey Buck, you've heard of beating a dead horse haven't you?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes we are, and stop calling us Shirley................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes, otherwise we could all end up in hospital.
"Why, what is it Doctor?"
"It's a big building full of patients and nurses, but don't worry about it."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 26, 2014)

Excuse me, Captain Oveur, but I have an emergency call on line five from a Mr. Hamm.

: Alright, give me a Hamm on five, hold the Mayo.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Yes we are, and stop calling us Shirley................



If you say so Josephine....


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 26, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Hey Buck, you've heard of beating a dead horse haven't you?



This thread...







Geo

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2014)

I'd BACON you George, but I've already used it today.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 26, 2014)

The pleasure is mine!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 27, 2014)

Cue the Gendarme, who just happened to be 'pissing by' ..................


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 27, 2014)

And the next one please ..... but no pictures of the Fallen Madonna with the Big Boobies !


----------



## N4521U (Nov 28, 2014)

Her boobs never changed size when she fell............ on stage!


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 28, 2014)

I was pissing by the door, when I heard two shats. You are holding in your hand a smoking goon; you are clearly the guilty potty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Nov 28, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2014)

Airframes said:


> And the next one please ..... but no pictures of the Fallen Madonna with the Big Boobies !



No problemo... so... the one of Herr Otto Flick and Von Smallhausen ?


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 28, 2014)

[Officer Crabtree is standing inside the pissoir, using it, when it is demolished by Edith driving Lieutenant Gruber's little tank]

Officer Crabtree: [climbing out of the rubble] There is obviously no piss for the wicked.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2014)

What did he say?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2014)

Ah, so we now have an adapted thread - "Colour pics for an 'Allo, Allo' model I'm building".
Leesten vary carefooly, as I'll only say this once ........ this could go on for some time !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 28, 2014)

Like.........................................................maybe............................. eternity?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Nov 28, 2014)

at least 117 pages.................................


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 29, 2014)

This thread is our Ouroboros and that's just fine


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 29, 2014)

Our WHAT?


----------



## N4521U (Nov 29, 2014)

I concur.... Our Whot??????

and it Has gone on for an eternity already.


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 30, 2014)

The Ouroboros often symbolizes self-reflexivity or cyclicality, especially in the sense of something constantly re-creating itself, the eternal return, and other things such as the phoenix which operate in cycles that begin anew as soon as they end. It can also represent the idea of primordial unity related to something existing in or persisting from the beginning with such force or qualities it cannot be extinguished.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2014)

Er, I _really_ understood that !
In a word or two, it keeps coming back.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2014)

Even Shakespeare may be swept off his feet by a such text.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 30, 2014)

Like movies in America, Halloween, Friday The 13th, Scary Movie, Jurassic Park,.................................you get the idea.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 30, 2014)

Wurger said:


> Even Shakespeare may be swept off his feet by a such text.



Gadzooks...verily even !....and I sayeth unto you, verily even !

(that's all we need is a Shakespearian version of this...on second thought  )

Ahem... Alack! Now Airframes and his merry band must seek fresh allies in their quest to thwart construction of new model without color. But whom can they trust to fight by their side in the great battle to come? Cry "Horse" and let slip the dogs of war!" 

Verily


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2014)

And then, shall he strip his sleeve, and shows his modelling scars, and say "I was there, on Colour Pics Day". And every man a'bed in England this day, will hold his manhood cheap .... apart from Jan, who's in the pub - in Scotland ! 
(The above has to be spoken in a 'Brummie' accent, if one really wishes to capture the times of the Bard!).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2014)

*Pub Crawl!!!!*


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh boy...


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 30, 2014)

i believe that this thread will continueth f'rev'r


----------



## DBII (Nov 30, 2014)

What, a thread that will not die? Quick, give me the holy hand gernade!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2014)

Even two.. please, here you are.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2014)

*Not *the Holy Hand-grenade of Antioch ?

Whilst we digress, yet again, with this thread, here's some soothing music ....... (I know, you can't hear it, just as you can't see the Colour pics .....)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 30, 2014)

Don't worry, the grenades won't kill it either.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 30, 2014)

Wait a second, I heard somebody yell _Pub Crawl!!!!_


----------



## DBII (Nov 30, 2014)

No no, its muzac, quick pull both pins and run away...to the pub!

DBII


----------



## at6 (Nov 30, 2014)

Aahh, the pub, where we shall endeavor to pack our lower intestines with spam. "Spam,spam,spam".


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 30, 2014)

You really do want to suffer doing the PUB CRAWL don't at6?


----------



## DBII (Nov 30, 2014)

So what is the color of spam?

DBII


----------



## Geedee (Dec 1, 2014)

The same as this bl**dy model is supposed to be !


----------



## Airframes (Dec 1, 2014)

DBII said:


> So what is the color of spam?
> 
> DBII



Is that African Spam, or American-European Spam ?


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 1, 2014)

And Saint Attila raised the hand grenade up on high, saying, "O LORD, bless this Thy hand grenade that with it Thou mayest blow Thine enemies to tiny bits, in Thy mercy." And the LORD did grin and the people did feast upon the lambs and sloths and carp and anchovies and orangutans and breakfast cereals, and fruit bats and large chu... [At this point, the friar is urged by Brother Maynard to "skip a bit, brother"]... And the LORD spake, saying, "First shalt thou take out the Holy Pin, then shalt thou count to three, no more, no less. Three shall be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the third number, be reached, then lobbest thou thy Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch towards thy foe, who being naughty in My sight, shall snuff it.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2014)

And remembereth to throweth the grenade, and not the bl**dy pin !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 2, 2014)

There is a pin...and what is it's color?

DBII


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2014)

The pin hath the hue which is that of the elusive colour pic for a model some long forgotten soul would buildeth ................


----------



## Geedee (Dec 2, 2014)

herman1rg said:


> And Saint Attila raised the hand grenade up on high, saying, "O LORD, bless this Thy hand grenade that with it Thou mayest blow Thine enemies to tiny bits, in Thy mercy." And the LORD did grin and the people did feast upon the lambs and sloths and carp and anchovies and orangutans and breakfast cereals, and fruit bats and large chu... [At this point, the friar is urged by Brother Maynard to "skip a bit, brother"]... And the LORD spake, saying, "First shalt thou take out the Holy Pin, then shalt thou count to three, no more, no less. Three shall be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the third number, be reached, then lobbest thou thy Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch towards thy foe, who being naughty in My sight, shall snuff it.




Errr, hang on minute...you go lobbing 'andgrenades about the place...you're likely to knock aforesaid unbuilt model off its stand.

And then there'll be trouble....I can see it now....

"Gentlemen, I'm new to this site and looking for info how to mount a model I cant find onto its stand....that I also cant find. Any suggestions? Thanks"


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 2, 2014)

I no longer SEE the point of this thread, uh, wait a second, I never SAW the point of this thread. Nevermind.


----------



## DBII (Dec 2, 2014)

Hager Keeper: Stop, who would mount the model on the stand of death must answer me these questions three..ere to mount the model thee.

Unkown poster: Ask me questions Hanger Keeper, I am not afraid.

Hanger Keeper: What is your name?

Unkown poster: My name is roadking01.

Hanger Keeper: What is your quest?

Unknown poster: To mount the model.

Hanger Keeper: What is the color?

Unknown poster: Aaaauuuuuugggggghhhhhhh ...

DBII

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Boa (Nov 21, 2015)

OK. Im a little bit confused here.
Did he put paint ON the model or did he paint A model, maybe he painted A model ON something....?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 21, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 21, 2015)

It lives!


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 22, 2015)

IT'S ALIVEEEEEE


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2015)

Meanwhile, back in the photo lab;
"Turn that bloody light off - you've just ruined the colour pic I eventually found !"

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## VALENGO (Nov 22, 2015)

...and that young man never said what model was he going to build... The end.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 22, 2015)

Alas, we shall never know what happened.......


----------



## Geedee (Nov 22, 2015)

Remember...what has not been unseen cannot be seen'd !

We've actually got a pretty good script here for a new Avengers movie... 'Avengers, the Re-Appearance of Roadking'

Now if we could only get Armstrong and Miller to take part on the lines of their RAF Pilots sketches... 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4pnTrjEjd0_ 

we'd have all the makings of a smash kit !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 22, 2015)

VALENGO said:


> ...and that young man never said what model was he going to build... The end.




This is the everlasting thread, it will NEVER end!


----------



## at6 (Nov 22, 2015)

This thread will outlive all of us. I found my invisible paint so that I can help him to build it and my invisible bullets so that I can shoot the stinking thing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2015)

This thread, deserves a thread....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 22, 2015)

The fun thing is: this roadking guy signedon on 7-5-2010, at 8:04, posted his gem starting this thread a 8:05, signed off at 8:06, to never log on again and he's been laughing ever since.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2015)

Was there even paint???


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 22, 2015)

If there was Hugh...........................................................we never saw it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2015)

Saw what??


----------



## Njaco (Nov 22, 2015)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrnFwHxkq1I_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## herman1rg (Nov 23, 2015)

I just found my invisible paints, (by tripping over them)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2015)

Did they make an invisible mess ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 23, 2015)

How can it be a mess if you can't see it?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2015)

A virtual mess ? I can't see our Government, but it's still a mess ...........................


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 24, 2015)

It was an invisible mess and it went all over my foot


----------



## at6 (Nov 24, 2015)

The mess on your foot is most likely dog pee. This thread keeps hanging on by a thread.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2015)

But what colour is the thread ......................


----------



## Geedee (Nov 25, 2015)

Is it actually a thread ? There's nothing here !...OMG...its thread bare !

Perhaps even more worrying is the possibility that our buddy Roadking may be active on other forums....I remember finding him on one a long time ago, moaning and bitchin' about us here.... how many 'one liner' threads has he started and left unanswered ?.

As a result of our 'duty of care' towards our fellow forumites, might it be an idea if we all had a look for him on the forums we also belong to, to make sure he's allright ?. We could keep an invisible 'friendly eye' on him ?

That's if we could find him in the first place.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2015)

probably using stealth capabilities....to remain low profile...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2015)

Time to find a profiler, to profile this profile...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 25, 2015)

He's probably also wearing a suit woven with invisible thread, but, not knowing the colour, we don't know what to look for ......................


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2015)

I just found a pic of him!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 25, 2015)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKdxd718WXg_


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 25, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> View attachment 306466
> 
> 
> I just found a pic of him!



Dang it, I hit Andy with my bacon button earlier. Have this bacon instead...







Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2015)

I mean at the end of the day, what actually is a colour???


----------



## N4521U (Nov 25, 2015)

I think sanity in this forum is hanging On by an invisible thread.
I have nothing more to add.
My thread has snapped!


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm worried, after the new site revamp, how is the member going to get what he wanted?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2016)

Maybe the new forum will aid his search...


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 16, 2016)

herman1rg said:


> I'm worried, after the new site revamp, how is the member going to get what he wanted?



91 pages of replies and he hadn't got what he wanted yet anyway so why worry now!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 17, 2016)

Maybe he did get what he wanted and THEN moved on. Now, I vote for Crimea_River to actually figure out which one the posts in this thread answered the original question.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 17, 2016)

I still don't see it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thorlifter said:


> Maybe he did get what he wanted and THEN moved on. Now, I vote for Crimea_River to actually figure out which one the posts in this thread answered the original question.


I'll drink to that!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 19, 2016)

N4521U said:


> I think sanity in this forum is hanging On by an invisible thread.
> I have nothing more to add.
> My thread has snapped!



You mean we are sane?! WHOA, that's news to me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2016)

Hey....who is spreading those rumours...


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 20, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> Hey....who is spreading those rumours...


Not me


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2016)

Or me .... sane, I thought that was a river in France !


----------



## at6 (Jan 21, 2016)

How can anyone see sanity here? That's why I hang out with all of you.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 21, 2016)

Isn't that the guy in red that comes down the chimney at Christmas? Sanity Claus?


I'm sorry, I'll go away now!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 8, 2016)

It just dawned one me the color he could use, ALL OF THEM!!!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 8, 2016)

Lord Tunderin' Jaysus, Buy!!!! (Newfenese) Why David, why? This thread was finally dying a slow well deserved death. Nice pic though

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## at6 (Dec 9, 2016)

hey!!!!!!! You can see it. I thought it was supposed to be invisible.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 9, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Lord Tunderin' Jaysus, Buy!!!! (Newfenese) Why David, why? This thread was finally dying a slow well deserved death. Nice pic though



Nah, it's not going away. It was in hibernation for 11 months. Now it's awake AND HUNGRY!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2016)

I see that someone let Jan near that Boeing, with his box of crayons ...............


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 9, 2016)

Here's another

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2016)

Airframes said:


> I see that someone let Jan near that Boeing, with his box of crayons ...............


More like a paint pot set...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2016)

Jesus Marimba!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2016)

Aw man....here we go again....


----------



## Robert Porter (Dec 15, 2016)

I have read this happens often when painting in colder climes, too many sneezes while applying the paint, causes that interesting 'splatter' effect. The various colors are caused by inadvertent switching between color selections during the sneeze. Of course it was cheaper to leave the results as were rather than re-paint the whole thing. One of those 'I meant to do that.' Or I could be full of it and someone just let Jan loose with crayons as suggested earlier!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes, it would have to be crayons. 
Paint brushes have a metal ferrule at one end, and a pointed shaft, which could be potentially dangerous, and Jan isn't allowed to have sharp objects .............

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## VALENGO (Jan 9, 2017)

.-roadking01!, that was the nickname!. He started the post about 2010.
.-Grandpa, tell us another one!.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 9, 2017)

Wow, almost 7 years and over 1800 posts about nothing

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 9, 2017)

This thread is the Seinfeld of the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 10, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Wow, almost 7 years and over 1800 posts about nothing



Nothing? This thread is full of helpful ideas of color pics and possible models the original poster was inquiring about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 10, 2017)

Remind me, where can I get that invisible paint?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2017)

I think , in an invisible LHS.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 10, 2017)

Here is the invisible paint warehouse. Quite an impressive place


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2017)

Great!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 10, 2017)

This thread also has the finest collection of invisible aircraft I have never seen!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 10, 2017)

*I*nvisible *A*ir *F*orce preparing to launch an airstrike in the Middle East


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2017)

Here is the moment of taking off of the invisible plane ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 10, 2017)

I wonder if the original poster gets an email notification every time somebody responds.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 10, 2017)

Most likely an invisible notification.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2017)

Yep...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 10, 2017)

at6 said:


> Most likely an invisible notification.



You sir get bacon with Oak Leaves Cluster!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2017)

.... and with swords for cutting of the Bacon into slices.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## VALENGO (Jan 10, 2017)

He posted all the process in "start to finish build", but no one replied!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2017)

No wonder , the thread is invisible as well.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Boa (Jan 11, 2017)

I couldnt see that comment coming...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2017)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 27, 2017)

.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 27, 2017)

That was my invisible reply

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Jan 28, 2017)

I see you copyrighted it Rob - when you hold the laptop up to the light you can see the watermark.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2017)

This goddam thread.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 29, 2017)

What thread ??

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2017)

The invisible one.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 29, 2017)

I tried using invisible thread once, but couldn't find the end .............

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2017)

No wonder, I even couldn't find the first post there.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 29, 2017)

What first post - I can't see a thing !


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2017)

Because of the English weather type, I would say.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 29, 2017)

Yep, we've got that invisible sun. Got a picture of it somewhere ...............


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 29, 2017)

As a first time tourist to the UK, back in the early 80's I made the obligatory trip to Trafalgar Square to feed the pigeons. I was commenting on the dreary grey weather and looked up at the sky. At that point a pigeon "thanked" me by painting my forehead with crap. As I stood there madly wiping it off my then future brother in law commented that it was a common feature of English weather to rain birdshit, he claimed it is where the term shitstorm originated.


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 29, 2017)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VuDjJ9KIxM_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 29, 2017)

I still don't see it...................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## A4K (Feb 12, 2017)

Even The Po!ice were invisible, just 'Spirits in a material world'...


----------



## herman1rg (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2017)

Arghhhh...the threads back...


----------



## fubar57 (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 2, 2017)

Geo


----------



## Robert Porter (May 2, 2017)

That one went Zoooooommmm right over my head?


----------



## at6 (May 2, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> That one went Zoooooommmm right over my head?


Mine too. At least there are no pics of me in my invisible clothes.


----------



## Airframes (May 2, 2017)

That's very poor quality invisible thread - I can see it !
The one shown below is excellent, and really invisible.









Good stuff, isn't it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 2, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> That one went Zoooooommmm right over my head?





at6 said:


> Mine too. At least there are no pics of me in my invisible clothes.



You guys fail the decoder test. You know what happens at the end of Terry's "jokes", surely.


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2017)

Still can't see it...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 2, 2017)

Yes we do, and stop calling us Shirley..................


----------



## Crimea_River (May 2, 2017)

Roger Victor.


----------



## Robert Porter (May 2, 2017)

I'll get me coat?


----------



## Crimea_River (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (May 2, 2017)

Ah! Now it makes sense!


----------



## at6 (May 2, 2017)

Hat, coat, door. I know, he's going to send me the hippocroccofrog now. Four bags [ two for her and two for me], one six pack of Heineken, a pitch black room, and two Viagra and maybe.........................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 3, 2017)

For a Hippocroccofrog, you'd need more than four bags, and the ones for her (read that as 'It' !) would have to be _very_ large, something around the size of a cargo parachute DZ bag might just about do it !
Oh, and you'd better make that six _packs_ of Heineken (or preferably six packs of something stronger - morphine might work !), and a case of 'The Macallan', with a bottle or two of 'T Stoff' !!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (May 8, 2017)

at6 said:


> Hat, coat, door. I know, he's going to send me the hippocroccofrog now. Four bags [ two for her and two for me], one six pack of Heineken, a pitch black room, and two Viagra and maybe.........................


 So while you are in said 'pitch black room....can you confirm once and for all what the speed of dark is ?....


----------



## Crimea_River (May 8, 2017)

Can't do it if he can't see it.

ARGHHHH!


----------



## Robert Porter (May 8, 2017)

Seeing it would change it!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 8, 2017)

Seeing is believing....and I haven't seen anything yet!


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2017)

Believe me Jan, seeing is overrated.


----------



## Robert Porter (May 8, 2017)

There are some things better not seen, and some you sincerely wish one could "unsee".


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2017)

Seeing in some instances is definitely not ideal...


----------



## Geedee (May 9, 2017)

Gnomey said:


> Seeing in some instances is definitely not ideal...


 Is that based on hind-sight ?....oooeeerrrr missus !


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2017)

Perhaps ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 9, 2017)

Ah, now a picture of hind sight I _can_ provide !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 9, 2017)

Hat, Coat, OUT!


----------



## Airframes (May 9, 2017)

I'm on the way - BANG !


----------



## Wayne Little (May 10, 2017)

$hits getting serious...now we have explosions...that we can't see....


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 10, 2017)

LMAO


----------



## Airframes (May 10, 2017)

That was an unseen bang from the unseen door closing, which wasn't seen ............. as I departed .... unseen !


----------



## Crimea_River (May 10, 2017)

I see.


----------



## Robert Porter (May 10, 2017)

Ah... its all clear to me now...


----------



## buffnut453 (May 10, 2017)

Well I didn't see anything...and I'm not sure I heard the bang either. Am I going deaf or was it a silent, invisible bang?


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2017)

Well with that hind sight I still can't see the colours...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 11, 2017)

If you mix Redbull with Espresso, you can actually hear the colors.


----------



## Robert Porter (May 11, 2017)

And see the sounds!


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> If you mix Redbull with Espresso, you can actually hear the colors.



Yep.. usually it sounds awfully, smells worse, is of the yellow-greenish tone and the liquid consistency.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (May 11, 2017)

Bleh!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 25, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## herman1rg (Jun 26, 2017)

You, Sir have received Bacon


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2017)

That awesome! Well done sir and a 2nd helping of bacon!


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 29, 2017)

Another invisible one. This time an airliner. Not sure what time as I CAN'T SEE IT !!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 29, 2017)

rochie said:


> jeez you guy's are getting some milage out of this thread !!!!!!


This was a great prediction of our wizzard Rochie. 7 years later and your still on it

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 29, 2017)

Glenn I am pretty sure, by the height of the airstairs, that your invisible aircraft is a Boeing 737. Not sure mind you, but very likely.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2017)

It dawned on me this morning that I have the ability to be invisible! I was walking down the sidewalk and this bevy of beautiful ladies walked by and they didn't even see me!

I must only use my new found powers for good................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 29, 2017)

Just when you think a thread has died. Must have been an invisible funeral.


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 29, 2017)

The latest picture show's the new queueing strategy for the Irish airline Ryanair

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2017)

at6 said:


> Just when you think a thread has died. Must have been an invisible funeral.


Indeed, shame it must of been with invisible alcohol...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2017)

But it is of less of the bitter taste.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2017)

True


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2017)

I'll drink to that!


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 29, 2017)

I very heavily, yet invisibly, did drink to that! Burp!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 30, 2017)

I can't see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2017)

Drink to what ?
Oh, never mind, just pass me the bottle !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 1, 2017)

AAAAAARGHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 2, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Drink to what ?
> Oh, never mind, just pass me the bottle !!



Is that a bottle of EverCLEAR????

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2017)

Jeezus.......it's back......


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2017)

Where ??


----------



## Robert Porter (Oct 4, 2017)

Can I have some too???? I have been (mostly) good, er, well at least fairly good... ok ok I have been bad as heck but I did *think* about being good! That's gotta count a little bit!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 4, 2017)

Well we should all offer a toast to roadking01, for without him and his only post to this site and the almost 2,000 replies would not have been possible.


He is out there somewhere, still in search of the El Dorado of color pictures.


----------



## at6 (Oct 4, 2017)

Perhaps roadking01 became roadkill02.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 4, 2017)

Jaysus Larry


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2017)

What's all this about then????


----------



## Robert Porter (Oct 4, 2017)

Well as founder of this electronic feast (Think Scrouge here) my hat's off to him for starting such a fun thread!


----------



## at6 (Oct 4, 2017)

It is very strange that after the first post he never came back.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 5, 2017)

Gee, I miss the young lad, errrr, middle aged lady, ummm, older gentleman, toddler, guy girl

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 5, 2017)

I wonder if he gets a notification every time somebody posts to his thread?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 5, 2017)

I hope so

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2017)

That would be amazing!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 8, 2017)

Thorlifter said:


> Gee, I miss the young lad, errrr, middle aged lady, ummm, older gentleman, toddler, guy girl



The only thing you're missing is a....stiff drink!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Oct 8, 2017)

I prefer my drinks to be relaxed, when they are too stiff you have to chew 'em!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 8, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> I prefer my drinks to be relaxed, when they are too stiff you have to chew 'em!



Quite unlike Terry, he's only relaxed when he sits with stiff one....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## at6 (Oct 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 9, 2017)

Check Please!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Boa (Oct 10, 2017)

A stiff drink?
You mean Ice?!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 10, 2017)

I was going to insert an off-color joke here, but I don't really know what color off-color is. Can anyone help me out?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2017)

To be honest it is not possible to help. Actually the designer of the off-colour joke doesn't know what the colour off-colour is either. However the sunglasses can help and make it a little bit darker or lighter depending of the sungalsses type.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2017)

Lucky13 said:


> Quite unlike Terry, he's only relaxed when he sits with stiff one....


I really hope you mean beverages and not something that may (or may not) require pills ...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 11, 2017)

Gnomey said:


> I really hope you mean beverages and not something that may (or may not) require pills ...


Being a doctor now, Gnomey can supply those[pills].


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 12, 2017)

Almost 100 pages of freakin' nuthin'


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2017)

No wonder, if 'nuthin' is invisible.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2017)

Almost 100 pages of nothing? Heck it's almost 100 pages of friendly suggestions for colors roadking/roadkill requested!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2017)

But still no bl**dy pics !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2017)

What pics are you looking for Terry....maybe someone can help.....


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 14, 2017)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 14, 2017)

And this tragedy goes on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2017)

As it always was going to...


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 14, 2017)

I can't see that


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 14, 2017)

It it could be see it would defeat the purpose, wouldn't it ?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 14, 2017)

Well I'm glad somebody can see that as I still can't.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 15, 2017)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 15, 2017)

Geo, post #1970, is that... a Sean Spicer press conference?


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 15, 2017)

Wurger said:


> No wonder, if 'nuthin' is invisible.


Of course nuthin' is invisible. Have you ever seen a picture of nuthin'? If you have, I'd like to see it so I would know what color nuthin' is.....or what off-color it is.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 15, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> I wonder if he gets a notification every time somebody posts to his thread?


Unfortunately not. His entered email address is invalid. I think he did a 'Michelle' on that one, too ('Listen very carfully, I shal say ziz only once')


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2017)

They seek it here, they seek it there, they seek that colour pic everywhere.
But was it found, that image fare ?
No, it's disappeared into thin air .............


----------



## Marcel (Oct 15, 2017)

... And he left in dispair...


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 15, 2017)

I've found it!! along with some notes about the picture

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2017)

Ah ! So it's a stealth night fighter then, and the notes, being highly classified, are in invisible ink !


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2017)

At last , some of progress on... been made here.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2017)

Hm. I'm not so sure, as I don't think that pic shows the correct Mark ..................


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2017)

I think I've found the definitive pic as originally requested !
It's rather difficult to determine the exact colour shades of the aircraft though ...................


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 15, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Ah ! So it's a stealth night fighter then



Are you sure? Me thinks he left the lens cap on.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2017)

no, it was just taken on a very dark night ...................


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Hm. I'm not so sure, as I don't think that pic shows the correct Mark ..................



Humm... you might be right. The pitot tube is too short . It should be of 21cm like Andy's pic in the post #1976 suggests.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2017)

I agree.
So, we still need a colour pic for a model he's building ...............AARRGH !!!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2017)

Yep..


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 15, 2017)

Never too silly, it's what keeps us sane..................


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2017)

What's this 'sane' thing then ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 19, 2017)

Sane is over rated.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 27, 2017)

Like the question "If a tree fell in the woods and no one was around to hear it, would it make a sound"? If Roadking01 asked a question and wasn't around for the answer would he know what color to paint his model? I just confused myself with that one, good thing it's Friday.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2017)

There is no such thing as far too silly especially in this threat...


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 28, 2017)

Gnomey wrote "There is no such thing as far too silly especially in this threat..." 

Now it all makes sense

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 29, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> View attachment 470071​



Yeah, but it's the wrong color (maybe)


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2017)

somebody....somewhere....must have the right pic............................................anyone?


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 29, 2017)

This young lady is holding a mirror with a reflection of the colour picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2017)

Not too perfect camouflage. But the idea seems to be good.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2017)

That's as close as we've been to be fair...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Oct 29, 2017)

I have not read this thread, but I did read the first two pages, and then flicked to this last page. have you guys been rabbiting on literally about nothing for 101 pages?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 29, 2017)

Did someone just type something?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 30, 2017)

" !"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 30, 2017)

parsifal said:


> I have not read this thread, but I did read the first two pages, and then flicked to this last page. have you guys been rabbiting on literally about nothing for 101 pages?



We have been conducting a thoroughly in-depth conversation about what color roadking should use. We've made thousands of suggestions but not one thank you has been forthcoming.

These kids nowadays....................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 30, 2017)

Thorlifter said:


> Yeah, but it's the wrong color (maybe)


Yes, but the paint application is superb. [ I've been to some forums where "glue bombs" get raving accolades.]

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 30, 2017)

This colour pic - does it have to be a transparency, a print, or a digital image - and how big ?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2017)

Just posted in #2007.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 30, 2017)

Ah, now I (don't) see !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 30, 2017)

Hmmm, there's nothing I can find fault with.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Ah, now I (don't) see !



I could have resized it down incorrectly. Perhaps I could do that up rather ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Oct 30, 2017)

There are things happening here that I find distinctly troubling.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2017)

I think you'll finding there is nothing troubling here as there is nothing to find...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 30, 2017)

We should declare July 5th "roadking01 Day", free beer and bacon to all forum members




​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
4 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm in. You get right on that Geo. I'll watch my mail box.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 30, 2017)

Are you sure that Crimea-River isn't really Roadking01 in disguise?


Crimea_River said:


> I'm in. You get right on that Geo. I'll watch my mail box.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 30, 2017)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 31, 2017)

I just can't see it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 31, 2017)

I think that's a Splendid idea! 40 years from now he might wander back in to discover he started a cult.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 31, 2017)

This is how I while away my time on this site...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## VALENGO (Nov 3, 2017)

We could start a secret brotherhood, recognizing each to other by just whispering CPFAMIB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 3, 2017)

Sshh !
Somebody might actually find a pic - and then what ?!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2017)

We start all over again probably...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 5, 2017)

We might conclude that picture was photo shopped and there fore fake.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2017)

Very possible...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 5, 2017)

parsifal said:


> I have not read this thread, but I did read the first two pages, and then flicked to this last page. have you guys been rabbiting on literally about nothing for 101 pages?



Pretty much.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2017)

Not sure but the guy in the pic below either is riding on an invisible bike or horse. However it is very likely he is sitting in the invisible small plane. But the pic is B&W and can't count.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 6, 2017)

Just needs to be colorized and we can use it

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 6, 2017)

parsifal said:


> I have not read this thread, but I did read the first two pages, and then flicked to this last page. have you guys been rabbiting on literally about nothing for 101 pages?


I even made a special smiley for this thread:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## at6 (Nov 7, 2017)

Marcel said:


> I even made a special smiley for this thread:


I can't see why he's covering his face.


----------



## Shortround6 (Nov 7, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Not sure but the guy in the pic below either is riding on an invisible bike or horse. However it is very likely he is sitting in the invisible small plane. But the pic is B&W and can't count.
> 
> View attachment 470918


Actually he is kicking up his heels with joy at not being selected to fly this thing

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2017)

It is also very possible.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 7, 2017)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2017)

Oh.. is that the shot of the first spammer or he is trying to imagine the invisible aircraft ?


----------



## Marcel (Nov 7, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Oh.. is that the shot of the first spammer or he is trying to imagine the invisible aircraft ?


It's a picture of roadking01. He's been stuck in this posture for the last 7 years which is why was never able to get back to this site to thank us for all the contributions to this thread.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2017)

Actually he could clear the cache and cookies.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 10, 2017)

We've kept this thread alive for over seven years....yaayyy us!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 11, 2017)

Probably could have died a happy death after the 7th post

​

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## at6 (Nov 11, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Probably could have died a happy death after the 7th post
> 
> ​
> View attachment 471803​


How would I know? Still can't see one for it.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2017)

The thread that never dies...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2017)

just keeps keepin' on....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2017)

7 years?????? Man, I REALLY need to get a life!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2017)

Just look back and savour the wonders that have been created...


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 16, 2017)

Sorry, I just can't see them Gnomey

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 2, 2018)

Hmmm, shall we finally bury this thread in 2018?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 2, 2018)

Nooooo! What if roadking01 came back - he would never know the answer to the question he has been vexing over for 7 years!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2018)

New year new implausible discussions on the visibility of the invisible I'm sure roadking01 is loving it...


----------



## parsifal (Jan 2, 2018)

I wonder if ther is any way we could use this thread about such an important subject to drive the bots crazy .........

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2018)

_What!?_
Put an end to the thread, about one of lifes great mysteries!?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 2, 2018)

I don't see the mystery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2018)

We must push on and solve this mystery....but we should establish what colour it is first.....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 3, 2018)

I don't see anything in this thread - but I'm still looking for colour pics for a model he's building .....................


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 3, 2018)

Maybe you guys confused him because you keep putting a "u" in the word "color".....................

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2018)

The "u" definitely needs to be there...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2018)

Agreed....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2018)

I agree with agreed.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 4, 2018)

Shouldn't that be ' Agrueed' ?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 4, 2018)

Mauybe ...................

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm afraid there is nobody seen anybody agrueeing.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 4, 2018)

I thunk I agruee with that ..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 4, 2018)

After researching this for many months I believe I have it narrowed down. It's a shade between Sasquatch fur and Nessy skin.

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 4, 2018)

Have you got colour pics for reference ?


----------



## at6 (Jan 4, 2018)

Naahh. He's just guessing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2018)

Stop hogging the "U's"! Our poor Eastern Europe brethren have to spell their words with mostly consonants because some of you guys keep using up all the U by putting them in every other word.

Don't you think "Szymankowszczyzna" could use a few U's??????

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Stop hogging the "U's"! Our poor Eastern Europe brethren have to spell their words with mostly consonants because some of you guys keep using up all the U by putting them in every other word.
> 
> Don't you think "Szymankowszczyzna" could use a few U's??????


Nope, it's got more than enough letters already. So unless you find some colour for it then it's a no go...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 5, 2018)

So the original question was
"Colour puics fuor au mudul U'm building". You guys cannot even stay on topic for a meager 7 years

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2018)

I can't even stay on my chair for a mere 7 seconds - and my head still hurts !
(There's a 'U' in there somewhere, but I don't know what colour it is.)

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2018)

Oh I can see a new thread titled "The colours of my headache I have." upcoming

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2018)

Aaarrrgh !!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2018)

LMAO!


----------



## at6 (Jan 5, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> LMAO!


Ouch! What color will that be?


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 5, 2018)

Well I don't know I go away for a little and when I come back it's all about U again


----------



## Marcel (Jan 5, 2018)

herman1rg said:


> Well I don't know I go away for a little and when I come back it's all about U again


You went away? You're not roadking01 by any chance are you?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2018)

At least we are being considerate to each other and making it about U U U rather than me me me...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2018)

and that is for making me laugh at that!


----------



## parsifal (Jan 5, 2018)

at6 said:


> I don't see the mystery.


That just means you need to get out more!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2018)

Just found. Might be that one or she is too large for a model?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 6, 2018)

Looks like the Chinese top secret version of this...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2018)

Oh you are right. That must be the military version. But colours can be right?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2018)

A couple of colours can be noticed at last...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 10, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Looks like the Chinese top secret version of this...
> 
> View attachment 478341​


Canadian mass transit?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2018)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2018)

Do you think he might find the colours at the bottom of the bottle? Or the bottom is invisible?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm at the bottom of a bottle of Crown and I'm seeing all kinds of colors. Don't know if any of them are new but I'm seeing some colors!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2018)

Great.


----------



## VALENGO (Jan 27, 2018)

If you say roadking01 3 times in front of the mirror, you become invisible.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 29, 2018)

VALENGO said:


> If you say roadking01 3 times in front of the mirror, you become invisible.


I just tried that, but it worked slightly different than advertised. I said roadking01 three times, got a dry mouth from that and now my beer is invisible...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2018)

well something went invisible at least...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2018)

Where ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2018)

At the invisible here.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2018)

Want???

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jul 11, 2018)

What? More than half a year without a pot in our mot important thread???????

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 11, 2018)

Everyone is searching, problem is they don't know what they are searching for.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 11, 2018)

I've spent 5 months on a mountain top in Tibet contemplating the color pics for a model the legendary roadking01 asked of us.

No luck, but I have figured out how to wiggle my nose. Also, I really need to get a life...…………

I've heard the soccer team in Thailand was trying to help him out by looking when they got lost in the caves.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2018)

Perhaps we need to go over the dark side in order to find what he is looking for. Not sure but it might be seen just from the another side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 11, 2018)

Might be an explanation....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2018)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 11, 2018)

I think Roadking finally just gave up on modeling and took up gardening. Anyone want to venture a guess as to what color his thumb it?

Coats already on, I'm just opening the door now.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 11, 2018)

This long without any posts? Perhaps we just couldn't see it.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 12, 2018)

at6 said:


> This long without any posts? Perhaps we just couldn't see it.



Aren't "It's" normally invisible to the naked eye?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2018)

Dropped in.........but still nothing to see....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 18, 2018)

I don't see how this thread has lasted so long.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2018)

Probably because we're all colour drunk or colour blind...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Jul 19, 2018)

Pity Cyndi Lauper isn't a member, she could see 'true colours'...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2018)

Or Phil Collins ... he could see the Colours , True Colours.and Dance into the Light. Also he knows the Both Sides Of The Story and Two Worlds. So he seems to be more experienced and on the right side of the Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Jul 20, 2018)

He should know all that, he's been there since the Genesis

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2018)

I think we need a longer coat rack ...................

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2018)

Airframes said:


> I think we need a longer coat rack ...................



and could someone provide a colour pic....for reference, if possible...?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 23, 2018)

Airframes said:


> I think we need a longer coat rack ...................


Try a coat warehouse...………..

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2018)

Hey, its Terry's wing of the ww2aircraft.net HQ!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Jul 23, 2018)

Yeah hi, I'd like to try on the brown coat, second from the right on the fourth floor please...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 23, 2018)

.....and after looking at the photo for the second time I notice its outside

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Jul 23, 2018)

Time to get a bigger shop!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 23, 2018)

Its in Copenhagen, the guy was waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay over-stocked to say the least

Coats Coat Coat Store As Novel Sales Scheme In Copenhagen, 1936 ~ vintage everyday

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 23, 2018)

Could someone tell me what color the coat on the top floor, third from the left, 2nd one deep is?

I'd say "I'll get me coat" but I'm not sure which the Frakker one is mine!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2018)

I think you may find that using the language and formulas..


----------



## at6 (Jul 23, 2018)

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2018)

A4K said:


> Yeah hi, I'd like to try on the brown coat, second from the right on the fourth floor please...


How do you know it's brown???


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2018)

That's a good question.. especially if .. the coat is almost invisible.

-CENSORED-


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 23, 2018)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2018)

My eyes, my eyes !!


----------



## A4K (Jul 24, 2018)

Missed Wojtek's pic - sounds like I was lucky?



Gnomey said:


> How do you know it's brown???



Hugh, I googled it, and found a WW.II aircraft forum that has this thread where you can request colour pics...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 24, 2018)

I don't see how but this thread keeps getting funnier all of the time.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 24, 2018)

Airframes said:


> I think we need a longer coat rack ...................



Why?! It is staying empty most of the time.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2018)

A4K said:


> Missed Wojtek's pic - sounds like I was lucky?



To be honest you were. I have had to censored the post because of Terry's eyes. Just didn't want to cause them damaged. It can be quite difficult to send him a new pair of glasses and the coat because of the Brexit.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 25, 2018)

If a model airplane hanging from a string in the hobby shop fell to the ground and no one was there to see it, would anyone know what color it was painted?

Ouch, that one actually hurt.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ifor (Jul 26, 2018)

Her indoors having gone through her wardrobe still maintained she got nothing to wear!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Jul 26, 2018)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2018)

The greatest comic strip ever!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Jul 26, 2018)

Gotta love The Far Side!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Jul 26, 2018)

roadking01 said:


> Gentlemen, I'm new to this site and looking for color pics as I'm researching for a model I'm building. Any suggestions? Thanks


Guys, I didn't know this thread existed even if it started 4 years after I joined the forum.
For your information roadking1 was at the wrong place asking for colours here, but he didn't know this 8 years ago. If I recall correctly he wanted to know the exact hair colour of the figure he's building. So or so he finished his model long time ago and posted it in a different forum. Enjoy:




Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 26, 2018)

Here is a color photo of the famous Goodrich Blimp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 6, 2018)

​Couldn't find a source but the always reliable Google Reverse Image Search gave me this...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2018)

Interesting, the wheels look a little small though...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 6, 2018)

Great detail!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 8, 2018)

Is clear a color?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 8, 2018)

“My school colors were clear. We used to say, 'I'm not naked, I'm in the band.” ― Steven Wright

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 8, 2018)

I LOVE Steven Wright!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 17, 2019)

Last post October last year. It's finally dead then.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 17, 2019)

Only to be reborn!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 17, 2019)

…...preparing to board this thread again!





https://omgcheckitout.com/post577237302/

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2019)

What colour is the thread ........................................................... ???


----------



## at6 (Jun 17, 2019)

Marcel the resurrector of dead threads. ALL RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Moah please.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 17, 2019)

I think its the color of lost souls and broken dreams

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jun 18, 2019)

Thru my cataracts it has a nice golden glow!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 18, 2019)

Too bad "Roadkill" didn't stay around.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2019)

He is rather rude. He asks a question seeking an answer from our vast knowledge base and then leaves. 
109 pages of answers and not one thank you from him!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2019)

He could be still 100 pages back and we’d never know...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 18, 2019)

Maybe Marcel IS Roadkill. That's why he resurrected this thread.

OK Marcel, what damn color do you want??????

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 18, 2019)

Surely it's the pics that are needed in colour?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2019)

herman1rg said:


> Surely it's the pics that are needed in *colour*?



Remember kids, please donate all unnecessarily used "U's" to our Slavic friends who only get to use consonants…...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Jun 18, 2019)

Just don't give them to the Hungarians, they have 44 letters already... (Including 4 types of U!)

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2019)

Is that 'Colour U' ... ?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jun 18, 2019)

Umber?????????


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2019)

A4K said:


> Just don't give them to the Hungarians, they have 44 letters already... (Including 4 types of U!)


You my friend owe me a new monitor!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm glad that's not the RLM U.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2019)

Here we go again...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 19, 2019)

Thorlifter said:


> Maybe Marcel IS Roadkill. That's why he resurrected this thread.
> 
> OK Marcel, what damn color do you want??????


Who knows


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2019)

Checks IP’s...

Interesting results too, a clear answer to the question. And...


Spoiler



Well that would just spoil the fun wouldn’t it

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 19, 2019)

NOT FUNNY!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 19, 2019)

vikingBerserker said:


> NOT FUNNY!


Maybe not to you, but then what do I know? For a short time I had to use happy pills.


----------



## A4K (Jun 19, 2019)

Some of my bosses could use some of those...


----------



## at6 (Jun 20, 2019)

A4K said:


> Some of my bosses could use some of those...


They could cause you to need them.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 20, 2019)

Maybe we need these....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 20, 2019)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 20, 2019)

Those things NEVER worked as advertised!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 20, 2019)

I would have thought that if a guy says "Holy moley" (twice)(OK...once now ) they had to work. Dang...I hope I get a refund

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Jun 20, 2019)

You wouldn't want to wear those where we live!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 20, 2019)

Maybe if they have corrective lenses? And what is it about female underwear that makes those glasses not work?


----------



## at6 (Jun 21, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> Maybe if they have corrective lenses? And what is it about female underwear that makes those glasses not work?


Lead under garments.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 3, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> Maybe if they have corrective lenses?



Then they would be beer goggles and not x-ray glasses wouldn't they?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2019)

I found it!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Optimistic Optimistic:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 11, 2019)

Why, why, why David?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)

What is the RLM number for that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 11, 2019)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 11, 2019)

I can't see it............................


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 11, 2019)

It wasn't me!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2019)

Wurger said:


> What is the RLM number for that?


000?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2019)

Seems David has let the invisible cat out of the bag.....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 12, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> Seems David has let the invisible cat out of the bag.....


Don't know. I don't see anything.


----------



## at6 (Nov 12, 2019)

Stealth cat. You never see it coming.


----------



## VALENGO (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi everyone (uhmmm!, still this thread?).
Hey, the starter must be an experienced modeller by now, and more careful when asking questions!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2019)

It's be funny if he had notify on every time somebody responded.....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2019)

Perhaps he is blind and can find neither the pics nor colours.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Mar 25, 2020)

Heard from him the other day...he's now looking for a model to match some color pics....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2020)

Of course it is not a model of the Mały Modelarz..

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Mar 25, 2020)

I hear he's a colourful character...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm sure coming in this thread breaks WHO quarantine laws in p!ace for Covid-19 protection.

We should all avoid posting in here and help by not reviving this thread

Reactions: Disagree Disagree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Mar 25, 2020)

"We should all avoid posting in here and help by not reviving this thread"

But we are all actively researching for a cure to the solution !

And I feel a bit guilty as if I hadn't posted that picture in the 3rd reply...we wouldn't be here now

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 25, 2020)

Geedee said:


> "We should all avoid posting in here and help by not reviving this thread"
> 
> But we are all actively researching for a cure to the solution !
> 
> And I feel a bit guilty as if I hadn't posted that picture in the 3rd reply...we wouldn't be here now


So your the epicentre Gary

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2020)

A4K said:


> I hear he's a colourful character...




Yep.. he is purple with rage , grey-blue because of cold, green with envy and white pale of fear while getting diarrhoea and not having enough of toilet paper these days.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 25, 2020)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

rochie said:


> So your the epicentre Gary


More patient zero.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 25, 2020)

Hmmm, so what color should we paint patient zero?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Mar 25, 2020)

By the way, where can I find black and white paints in the proper tones so I can paint a model based on a black and white photograph?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 25, 2020)

Ask Karl. He knows about several shades of black.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 25, 2020)

But I think he is
red and yellow and green and brown

And scarlet and black and ochre and peach

And ruby and olive and violet and fawn

And lilac and gold and chocolate and mauve

And cream and crimson and silver and rose

And azure and lemon and russet and grey

And purple and white and pink and orange

And red and yellow and green and brown and

Scarlet and black and ochre and peach

And ruby and olive and violet and fawn

And lilac and gold and chocolate and mauve

And cream and crimson and silver and rose

And azure and lemon and russet and grey

And purple and white and pink and orange

And blue

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 25, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> Hmmm, so what color should we paint patient zero?


We should ask Roadkill, oops I mean Roadking 01.


----------



## rochie (Mar 25, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> Hmmm, so what color should we paint patient zero?


your not helping mate

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> Hmmm, so what color should we paint patient zero?


Pale and sweety with a dash of RLM green in the face. Anybody has a colour picture to get the greens right?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2020)

This is more contagious than COVID-19. We’ve all got it...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Pale and sweety with a dash of RLM green in the face. Anybody has a colour picture to get the greens right?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 25, 2020)

Perfect!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Mar 25, 2020)

For those of you that have wondered about this:

CALVIN: Dad, how come old photographs are always black and white? Didn't they have color film back then?

CALVIN'S DAD: Sure they did. In fact, those old photographs _are_ in color. It's just the _world_ was black and white then.

CALVIN: Really?

CALVIN'S DAD: Yep. The world didn't turn color until sometime in the 1930s, and it was pretty grainy color for a while, too.

CALVIN: That's really weird.

CALVIN'S DAD: Well, truth is stranger than fiction.

CALVIN: But then why are old _paintings_ in color?! If the world was black and white, wouldn't artists have painted it that way?

CALVIN'S DAD: Not necessarily, a lot of great artists were insane.

CALVIN: But ... but how could they have painted in color anyway? Wouldn't their paints have been shades of gray back then?

CALVIN'S DAD: Of course, but they turned colors like everything else in the '30s.

CALVIN: So why didn't old black and white photos turn color too?

CALVIN'S DAD: Because they were color pictures of black and white, remember?

(CUT TO: EXT. Tree limb, Calvin talking with Hobbes)

CALVIN: The world is a complicated place, Hobbes.

HOBBES: Whenever it seems that way, I take a nap in a tree and wait for dinner.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 26, 2020)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 26, 2020)

Miflyer you have Bacon for finding that piece from Calvin and Hobbes

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 26, 2020)

Day 3,552 and we STILL dont have an answer to anything except what color to paint Gary.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2020)

It's a start Dave!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 27, 2020)

I'd buy that shirt

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2020)

Wondered when the T-shirt would come out....


----------



## Geedee (Mar 27, 2020)

Would like to point out that the T-shirt color is the wrong shade of whatever

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hang on..............................


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 27, 2020)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 27, 2020)

That's better. The first one was hurting my eyes.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 27, 2020)

Is it available in three shades of black .....................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 27, 2020)

LMAO

I'd so buy that shirt! If we ever have a large gathering, we need that as the official shirt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 27, 2020)

About Vantablack | Surrey NanoSystems


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 27, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> LMAO
> 
> I'd so buy that shirt! If we ever have a large gathering, we need that as the official shirt.


We could hold the gathering here

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 27, 2020)

Lard Jaysus yes bye!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 3, 2020)

It's Alive!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2020)

I wonder what the colour of Corona is...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2020)

The Corona is golden usually.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2020)

Yep, one of the few things that is the same colour coming out, as it was going in - maybe that's telling you something about that beer !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 11, 2020)

Well as an American by default I am not qualified to speak of the quality of beer. For you Commonwealth/European types this is natural for you guys, its a learned one for us.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2020)

We tried to educate you colonials with tea but that ended badly.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 11, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> Well as an American by default I am not qualified to speak of the quality of beer. For you Commonwealth/European types this is natural for you guys, its a learned one for us.


Prisoner of the Empire of Annhauser Busch, are you? My condolences. Come to VT or ME or OR or CA, and we can get you qualified right quick.
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 28, 2020)

Ye shall now face "Death By American Beer". That is if you can actually find it's color.


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 28, 2020)

Finally found the pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
7 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 28, 2020)

I hope somebody has notified Roadking of this!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Aug 28, 2020)

That's him in the cockpit Dave

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 20, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> I hope somebody has notified Roadking of this!


I’m wondering what colour Roadking has?


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Nov 20, 2020)

at6 said:


> Ye shall now face "Death By American Beer". That is if you can actually find it's color.


Ya gotta look on the albino scale to find it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2020)

Roadking has probably left modeling all together!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 20, 2020)

Probably on the tank forums now looking for colour pics for the Panther Ausf. A he is building

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 20, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> Roadking has probably left modeling all together!


 he did that the same day he started this thread

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2020)

I wonder what colour his face turned ................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 20, 2020)

Airframes said:


> I wonder what colour his face turned ................


I know! I know!












But I’m not going to tell....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2020)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Nov 20, 2020)

Never did find out the name of his Model...nor what she liked to eat, what films etc etc. Did hear she had a short film life in a Bond movie but complained when she was covered in gold Hammerite and was never invited back. Poor girl

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 20, 2020)

Ah, so this one then:

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2020)

If he hasn’t left modelling then at least he wife/other half will be happy with his stash given the colour choices provided...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Nov 23, 2020)

I heard his favourite book is 'Fifty Shades of Grey'...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2020)

You wrong. His favorite book is 50 shades of rlm grey.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2020)

And his favourite song is " I see a red door and I want to paint it black".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 23, 2020)

I bet he loved the movie "Red (RLM 23) Dragon".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2020)

And the book "Red star, Black cross"................... or maybe he'd prefer "Colour me Purple"..........................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 24, 2020)

Airframes said:


> And huis favourite song is " I see a red door and I want to paint it black".


I thought Purple Rain?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2020)

Goddam it......it's up and running again.....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

No he is building a yellow submarine first.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2020)

Airframes said:


> And huis favourite song is " I see a red door and I want to paint it black".



No,no... the song starts with words " somewhere over the rainbow"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

Singing makes hungry so tea with Soylent Green snacks after is called for.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 24, 2020)

I think he is building a yellow cab

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2020)

Or maybe a boat, after listening to "Red sails in the sunset" ......................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 24, 2020)

Lady in red?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2020)

Old Yellow (Ole Yeller for those from the South)?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 24, 2020)

This thread has taken on a life of it's own. Doesn't that make you green with envy?


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 24, 2020)

​

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Geedee (Nov 24, 2020)

His mate is called Joseph...he's got an awesome Technicolor Dreamcoat. Speaking of which....I'll get mine

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 24, 2020)

As long as he doesn’t step on my *blue* suede shoes.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 24, 2020)

Or make my *brown* eyes *blue*

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2020)

But what shade of blue ...........

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 24, 2020)

Red, red wine....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2020)

Airframes said:


> But what shade of blue ...........



A whiter shade of the blue.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 24, 2020)

Wurger said:


> A whiter shade of the blue.


I'm pretty sure that should be a whiter shade of pale...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2020)

That's possible.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2020)

Or a paler shade of white, whilst listening to "Golden brown", followed by a viewing of "The Pink Panther"...................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 24, 2020)

as long as you are thogether with a brown eyed girl...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2020)

Is that the same girl as "Brown girl in the ring" ?
Not sure what colour the ring is though - anyone got any colour pics ??

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 24, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Not sure what colour the ring is though - anyone got any colour pics ??


Why? Is that the model you are building?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2020)

Thinking about it, but I keep going round in circles .........

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Nov 24, 2020)

Somewhat like Pink Floyd, this thread has left me Comfortably Numb....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Not sure what colour the ring is though - anyone got any colour pics ??



I would say it is of tbe blue though.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2020)

Hmm, a blue ring eh ? But which blue.................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 24, 2020)

Wurger said:


> I would say it is of tbe blue though.


Are you sure?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 24, 2020)

It was red and yellow and green and brown
And scarlet and black and ochre and peach
And ruby and olive and violet and fawn
And lilac and gold and chocolate and mauve
And cream and crimson and silver and rose
And azure and lemon and russet and grey
And purple and white and pink and orange
And red and yellow and green and brown and
Scarlet and black and ochre and peach
And ruby and olive and violet and fawn
And lilac and gold and chocolate and mauve
And cream and crimson and silver and rose
And azure and lemon and russet and grey
And purple and white and pink and orange
And blue

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Hmm, a blue ring eh ? But which blue.................



Perhaps ,even Leonardo wouldn't be able to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2020)

Oh, Lord .................. of the _*blue*_ rings ??!!!!
Silly it sounds.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2020)

Marcel said:


> Are you sure?
> View attachment 602942



Humm... but it is too small.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2020)

We're getting ahead of each other with replies - time for a rest in the Green Zone. Not the yellow Zone, as there is no parking in the Yellow Zone.........

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## A4K (Nov 24, 2020)

This place is more like the Twilight Zone...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 24, 2020)

B&W or colour version?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2020)

Sort of greyish blue, as it's twilight ........... darker than RLM 76 though .............

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## R Leonard (Nov 24, 2020)

yet off in the distance amongst the many and varied colors, I see . . . I see . . . yes . . . I see a little silhouetto of a man.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 25, 2020)

Will you do the fandango?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Nov 25, 2020)

Marcel said:


> Will you do the fandango?


Galileo, Galileo!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 25, 2020)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Galileo, Galileo!


I don’t know, I’m just a poor boy, nobody loves me.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2020)

Cut Marcel some slack guys He's just a poor boy from a poor family.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2020)

eh, easy come, easy go

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 25, 2020)

Mana mia, mama mia, Beelzebub has a colour pic aside for you .................... for yoooooooooooooooou !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 25, 2020)

Bizmillah NO!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## R Leonard (Nov 25, 2020)

Let me go! Let me go!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 25, 2020)

We will.....we will rock you.................everybody............

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2020)

Invisible man....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 25, 2020)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 26, 2020)

It started off so well...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Geedee (Nov 26, 2020)

Jeez...10 years and 4 months, 117 pages, 2322 comments and 104,868 views. 
It's a good job he wasn't entering his model into a group build. Eerrrrrr, hang on...what an awesome idea for one...I can see it now (But not in color ! )...

*The Never Started / Finished GB. *
User Name: Roadking 01
Name: Richard Cranium (Forum nickname - D*ckhead)
Category: Limited imagination freestyle
Kit: Stopped depreciating due to age and is now decomposing
Scale: It doesn't have any as its not a fish !
Accessories: I don't have a sense of humor so I'm not using any...and wouldn't tell you if I did anyway !. And I'm not providing any photo's of the build because you ingrates wouldn't appreciate them !!.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2020)

So, has anyone got any monochrome pics for a model I'll never build ..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 26, 2020)

There you go, a black cat in a coal cellar at midnight

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2020)

Hmm, but what shade of black is the cat ........................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jmcalli2 (Nov 26, 2020)

roadking01 said:


> Gentlemen, I'm new to this site and looking for color pics as I'm researching for a model I'm building. Any suggestions? Thanks



Oh, the USF Stealth Pod from The Turret? Here ya go:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Nov 26, 2020)

herman1rg said:


> View attachment 603124
> 
> 
> There you go, a black cat in a coal cellar at midnight
> View attachment 603124


Is that High speed or low speed black ?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2020)

Geedee said:


> Is that High speed or low speed black ?


Looks like high speed 4K HDR...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2020)

In RLM please....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## hawkeye2an (Nov 26, 2020)

I just started getting back on this site. Has to be one of the longest running gags EVER !!! Glad to see the group has NOT lost it's sense of humor. By the way has any body brought up the Orthchromasia issue? hee hee

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 26, 2020)

You think this stuff is funny? This is serious sh!t man!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 26, 2020)

hawkeye2an said:


> I just started getting back on this site. Has to be one of the longest running gags EVER !!! Glad to see the group has NOT lost it's sense of humor. By the way has any body brought up the Orthchromasia issue? hee hee


Welcome back. I see you have been contributing to this informative thread before.


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 27, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> You think this stuff is funny? This is serious sh!t man!



Yes but what colour sh!t?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2020)

herman1rg said:


> Yes but what colour sh!t?


I’ve seen it all and I don’t want to talk about it...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Nov 27, 2020)

I come back after a few days, and we're all talking sh!t... never changes does it?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Nov 27, 2020)

A4K said:


> I come back after a few days, and we're all talking sh!t... never changes does it?


`Same Sh...Stuff !... different day

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 27, 2020)

Ah Ha !
Maybe our friend was intending to build a model of a SH-1T, the second production version of the Groundhog, with the extra nutsacks .............,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 27, 2020)

You guys do this to flush out trolls, right?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> You guys do this to flush out trolls, right?


No. Just giving a very well studied opinion. 

I am not all, but one and it is a most interessting question and so it deserves some attention. All done in the best possible taste. As one can read .... and read and i dare say read.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 27, 2020)

I think Roadking flushed out about 50 trolls.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 27, 2020)

I am not a robot.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 27, 2020)

Geedee said:


> Is that High speed or low speed black ?


Careful now. We'll resurrect the Speed of Dark thread.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## hawkeye2an (Nov 28, 2020)

Marcel said:


> Welcome back. I see you have been contributing to this informative thread before.


Yes, I used to contribute regularly when I was building models. I just returned to the hobby after about a ten year break.


----------



## at6 (Nov 28, 2020)

Welcome back to the fold.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2020)

Hmm. I wonder if I can find a model for colour pic I have ....................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2020)

at6 said:


> Careful now. We'll resurrect the Speed of Dark thread.


Thought we settled that one? It’s...



Spoiler



We definitely didn’t...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 29, 2020)

Gnomey said:


> Thought we settled that one? It’s...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we did, it’s as fast as the colour picture of a model Roadking is building.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 29, 2020)

This thread "
*Color pics For a Model I'm Building"*

Now happily well into it's eleventh year...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 29, 2020)

Has it really been that long? My oh my how time flies.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 29, 2020)

Need a colour pic of time flying _ someone said it would never got off the ground ...................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Nov 29, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Need a colour pic of time flying _ someone said it would never got off the ground ...................


And it all started with you and me ...dayum mate, we is hardcore !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 29, 2020)

Time flies like an arrow.
Fruit flies like a banana.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2020)

Geedee said:


> And it all started with you and me ...dayum mate, we is hardcore !


And still clueless to answer the initial question...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 30, 2020)

It took me 3 pages to jump in. I spent a long time looking for a pic before I gave up.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 30, 2020)

11 years?????? Holy crap I need to get a life!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> 11 years?????? Holy crap I need to get a life!


We probably all should. However in the current climate this is about as exciting as it gets...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 30, 2020)

Gnomey said:


> We probably all should. However in the current climate this is about as exciting as it gets...


Oh no. We could watch paint dry. Isn't that exciting enough?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 30, 2020)

But, what color would we watch dry???

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2020)

at6 said:


> Oh no. We could watch paint dry. Isn't that exciting enough?


I think in the context of the thread ice melting would be the more appropriate activity...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 30, 2020)

Which colors dry the fastest? When I worked on old cars, I used to sit and watch the fenders rust.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Dec 1, 2020)

So apparently Roadking is progressing his model during this pandemic to extent that even with our copious input over the years that he's now looking at potential markings. I asked him it came under *C*olor *I*n *V*arious *I*dentified *D*ecals and that he'd have to *C*ut* O*ut *V*ery* I*mportant *D*esigns to *C*omplete *O*nly *V*ersions* I*dentified *D*efinitively !
He did reply but true to form it seems he *C*an *O*nly *V*ent* I*n *D*iscriminately *19* times !!

I'll get me coat...whatever color it happens to be at the present time

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 1, 2020)

Is your coat the base coat, the colour coat, or the final varnish finishing coat ?
I'll get my outer garment too ........................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 1, 2020)

Would those be your *C*oats *O*f *V*ery *I*nteresting *D*esigns, size *19*?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 1, 2020)

As we can't see them maybe they're* C*oats *O*f *V*ery* I*ndistinct *D*efinition ............

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 1, 2020)

Geedee said:


> So apparently Roadking is progressing his model during this pandemic to extent that even with our copious input over the years that he's now looking at potential markings. I asked him it came under *C*olor *I*n *V*arious *I*dentified *D*ecals and that he'd have to *C*ut* O*ut *V*ery* I*mportant *D*esigns to *C*omplete *O*nly *V*ersions* I*dentified *D*efinitively !
> He did reply but true to form it seems he *C*an *O*nly *V*ent* I*n *D*iscriminately *19* times !!
> 
> I'll get me coat...whatever color it happens to be at the present time


You Sir get Bacon, that is awesome


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2020)

Hmmm, what if Roadking is a Virologist living in Wuhan China and he is trying to destroy the world all because Terry and Gary made fun of him.

I mean, look what happened the last time somebody criticized an Austrian who painted in watercolors.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 1, 2020)

Damn, I hadn't thought of that.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 1, 2020)

Yeah, but he deserved it, his paintings were sh*te !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 1, 2020)

Airframes said:


> So, has anyone got any monochrome pics for a model I'll never build ..................




Isn't that Jan's line? Just saying.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 1, 2020)

Gnomey said:


> And still clueless to answer the initial question...




Kinda reminds one of "Wayne's World".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 5, 2020)

Njaco said:


> 7 pages - we need help.


Little did we know way back then

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 5, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Kinda reminds one of "Wayne's World".



Wayne's World is a good place......we have Colour there....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 5, 2020)

I think I need a colour model of a picture I’m making.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2020)

Famous last words.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 5, 2020)

Marcel said:


> I think I need a colour model of a picture I’m making.




All mine are grey until I paint'em.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 5, 2020)

T Bolt said:


> Little did we know way back then




We are WAY beyond help. LOL

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 6, 2020)

This thread has become what we live for.


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 6, 2020)

Aren't we a sad, strange little bunch?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 6, 2020)

Marcel said:


> I think I need a colour model of a picture I’m making.








There you go

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 6, 2020)

Ah, that’s more like it! Okay thread finally over?


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 6, 2020)

buffnut453 said:


> Aren't we a sad, strange little bunch?


Nope. We are cleverly establishing a pattern of behavior for our insanity defense in court.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 6, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> Nope. We are cleverly establishing a pattern of behavior for our insanity defense in court.



Well, so long as there's a plan....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2020)

Is that colour plan, a coloured plan for the colours, or just a plain plan ................


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 6, 2020)

Could it be a transparent plan?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2020)

herman1rg said:


> View attachment 604014
> 
> There you go


There is not a rlm colour that would do justice about those magnificent beings.

And while at it, what hobby shop could afford those model?. It would be broke within a day. Happy, delerious, but broke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 6, 2020)

buffnut453 said:


> Well, so long as there's a plan....




Probably not a very good plan...............................................................but a plan non the less.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Dec 6, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Is that colour plan, a coloured plan for the colours, or just a plain plan ................


Oh great...now it gets technical cos there's colour and color and we'd need to know which one to look for


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2020)

That's easy - we look for colour, and our North American cousins look for color .................


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 6, 2020)

... and it’s Pearl HARBOR.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 6, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> ... and it’s Pearl HARBOR.


Which colo(u)r is that?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2020)

The Pale Moon... I would say.


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 6, 2020)

Battleship grey. Battleship gray?


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 6, 2020)

Airframes said:


> That's easy - we look for colour, and our North American cousins look for color .................



EXCUSE ME but we Canucks spell it COLOUR, unlike those heathens south of us.


----------



## special ed (Dec 6, 2020)

Will we go to jail or gaol and trip on the curb or kerb? My spellcheck just went nuts.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 6, 2020)

You mean spellcheque?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 6, 2020)

You know you’re posting here too much when the “predictive spelling” function comes up with balkenkreuz or IJN when you start typing.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 6, 2020)

Well I for one don't see any problems here. Move along, there's nothing to see here.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> EXCUSE ME but we Canucks spell it COLOUR, unlike those heathens south of us.



This is why our Slavic brethern don't have vowels because you Commonwealth types keep hogging them all and putting them in words that don't need them.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2020)

Bt f w ddn't s vwls t wuld lkk lk ths ...... and we'd sound like Daleks !
Using vowels also makes it more colourful - although I don't know what colour vowels are ...................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 7, 2020)

And don't even mention "aluminum".........




It's ALUMINIUM

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 7, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Using vowels also makes it more colourful - although I don't know what colour vowels are ...................



Vowels are Puce, Zaffre, and Incarnadine, as everyone knows Terry.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2020)

herman1rg said:


> And don't even mention "aluminum".........
> 
> It's ALUMINIUM



But ALUMINIUM can't be painted. Any colour can't stick it and peels off easily.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 7, 2020)

herman1rg said:


> And don't even mention "aluminum".........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I, as a dutchman can confirm.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Dec 7, 2020)

herman1rg said:


> And don't even mention "aluminum".........
> 
> It's ALUMINIUM




Don't blame us Yanks - it was a Brit that caused all the confusion. In the mid-1800s Chemist Sir Humphry Davy identified (but didn't isolate) the metal to be found in alum. He initially named the metal ALUMIUM, but soon changed the name to ALUMINUM. Some time later, his friends in the Royal Society convinced him that the suffix "-ium" was a more appropriate ending for any metal on the periodic chart - thus ALUMINIUM was born. No one made much use of the ALUMIUM name, but the two latter names both saw use in America. It wasn't until the 1920s that the American Chemical Society was asked to standardize a name. Since the earlier ALUMINUM was already widely used in the US, that became the American standard. (But it was the Brits who had all the trouble making up their minds in the first place!)

We should count ourselves lucky. One of the first to electrically isolate aluminum was a Frenchman - if he had to honor of naming the metal, we'd all have many more silent letters to contend with...

Cheers,


Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 7, 2020)

Kuller

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 7, 2020)

Ah yes, the northern BC spelling.



Dana Bell said:


> ....Some time later, his friends in the Royal Society convinced him that the suffix "-ium" was a more appropriate ending for any metal on the periodic chart.....



As in Silverium, Goldium, Ironium, Leadium.......

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Ah yes, the northern BC spelling.
> 
> 
> 
> As in Silverium, Goldium, Ironium, Leadium.......




Don't you mean Siluverium, Gouldium, Irouniom, Leaudium?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2020)

But we still don't know what bl**dy colourium ..............................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 7, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Bt f w ddn't s vwls t wuld lkk lk ths ...... and we'd sound like Daleks !
> Using vowels also makes it more colourful - although I don't know what colour vowels are ...................


Maybe we can spell aluminum in Welsh?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 7, 2020)

It really is aluminum. That’s what the predictive spelling function on my iPhone spells.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 7, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> Maybe we can spell aluminum in Welsh?


Please don't. It's hard enough trying to figure out what they are saying.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 7, 2020)

The Welsh would spell aluminum with four L's, plus some R's and W's thrown in.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 7, 2020)

Need more consonants.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 7, 2020)

Yep. Yellow ones.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 7, 2020)

All yellow or just Yellow nosed

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 7, 2020)

Yellow nose, sharp demarcation.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 8, 2020)

FINALLY, after 2,418 posts we've made a group decision: "Consonants are Yellow"!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 8, 2020)

Just the noses. We haven't figured out what the rest of the letters look like.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 8, 2020)

And we still don't know what _*shade*_ of yellow, or which colour numbering system, RAL, BS, RLM etc etc ...................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 8, 2020)

BS sounds good actually.....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2020)

and I thought BS was a shade of Brown.....silly me.....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 10, 2020)

Wayne Little said:


> and I thought BS was a shade of Brown.....silly me.....




Depends on how sick the individual is. Could lean towards yellow, or green. Just saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 10, 2020)

Bad visuals there. But at least I can SEE what you're saying.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 10, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Bad visuals there. But at least I can SEE what you're saying.


I can smell it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 10, 2020)

Always glad I can help. LOL

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 10, 2020)

I read an article that RAF Middlestone was referred to as Baby Sh!t Yellow by some personnel?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 10, 2020)

Rochie might be able to cook it.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 10, 2020)

The question isn't whether you can cook it but rather if anyone would eat it.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 10, 2020)

The dogs would lick it up.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2020)

No wonder , it is said the dogs can't see colours.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2020)

It's a good job they don't do modelling on this forum then !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## at6 (Dec 10, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> The question isn't whether you can cook it but rather if anyone would eat it.


The people that Rochie works for would probably ask for seconds.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2020)

Now, gave Samuel L. Jackson ask this, the same question....how many MF would he manage to squeeze in, I say 8!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 25, 2020)

His language can be quite colorful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 26, 2020)

He definitely delivers the best “Oh hell no!” in cinematographic history.



at6 said:


> His language can be quite colorful.


I see what you did there.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 1, 2021)

No posts since Saturday? Did this thread go colourless again?

Reactions: Funny Funny:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2021)

Nope. Just all were looking for the colours under the Christmas tree.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 1, 2021)

Marcel said:


> No posts since Saturday? Did this thread go colourless again?


Honestly, that's just so last year... 

This New Year will see (possibly) an explosion of invisible colours.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2021)

Yes !
I found a black and white print of the colour pic Roadking was looking for ...............................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2021)

herman1rg said:


> Honestly, that's just so last year...
> 
> This New Year will see (possibly) an explosion of invisible colours.


Well seeing as hindsight is 2020...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2021)

B*gg*er me !
2020 ?
I thought 20 / 20 was good !!!
Maybe I should go to "Specsavers" ....................
" And what colour tint would you like on the lenses, sir ?"
"Oh, I don't know. Have you got a colour pic to give me a clue ?" .

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (May 21, 2021)

Still searching here

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 21, 2021)

It'ssssssss......ALIVE!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (May 21, 2021)

I’m searching for a colour for a groundhog I’m seeing.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 21, 2021)

I hate you guy's !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2021)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
7 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2021)

Wonder if his colour vision got affected by COVID like his sense of smell…

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 21, 2021)

I think I solved it. The model he was going to build was a 5500 lb P-39.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2021)

with an upgraded engine.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 22, 2021)

Where did you see the engine?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2021)

Aw....not again.....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2021)

at6 said:


> Where did you see the engine?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 22, 2021)

NO....NO....NO....NO....NO....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 22, 2021)

What George said !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 22, 2021)

rochie said:


> What George said !


(Chime) "Autopilot disconnect"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (May 22, 2021)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 22, 2021)

I curse roadking01 and his entire family for the next seven generations

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## VALENGO (May 23, 2021)

Sometimes I have the disturbing idea that roadking01 is between us with another nickname.
And still looking for those f***ing colors!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2021)

May the fleas from 1,000 camels invade his underpants !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 23, 2021)

Airframes said:


> May the fleas from 1,000 camels invade his underpants !!!


And the ticks from 1,000 northcountry moose!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 23, 2021)

Airframes said:


> May the fleas from 1,000 camels invade his underpants !!!





XBe02Drvr said:


> And the ticks from 1,000 northcountry moose!


And what color will they be?


----------



## herman1rg (May 23, 2021)

Exactly

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 24, 2021)

at6 said:


> And what color will they be?


All the colors of the tick spectrum. Moose have been found anemic with hundreds of ticks on them of every species in the climatic zone.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 24, 2021)

Camel fleas are normally camel coloured, rather like RLM 79 -  I may have a colour pic somewhere ......................................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 24, 2021)

Sopwith Camel ?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 24, 2021)

No, they just had woodworm ............ which really gave them the hump.
Yeah, I've got me coat !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2021)

special ed said:


> Sopwith Camel ?



Not Sopwith Camel but sop with camel.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Marcel (May 24, 2021)

Shouldn't dat be a SOB with camel?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2021)




----------



## T Bolt (May 25, 2021)




----------



## at6 (May 26, 2021)

This thread is more fun than dumpster diving for "Prom Babies".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## hawkeye2an (May 27, 2021)

'sup with camel

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 6, 2021)

On notices that the periods of activity are getting shorter nowadays. Might be that this thread has run it's useful, informative course?


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 6, 2021)

Ahem……what aircraft do you think roadking01 was building  ?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 6, 2021)

Well, who's to say it's an aircraft?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2021)

I agree. For instance it could be an outside privy hit by a bomb.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 6, 2021)

Marcel said:


> On notices that the periods of activity are getting shorter nowadays. Might be that this thread has run it's useful, informative course?



No. It's just that everyone is focusing on the P-39 thread for now.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 6, 2021)

Wurger said:


> I agree. For instance it could be an outside privy hit by a bomb.



So that would be a "Shit Shack Shack".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2021)

Yep , at least something like that ... but what colour of the SSS would be?


----------



## Marcel (Jun 6, 2021)

Maybe the model Roadking was building was a P39?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 6, 2021)

Well the SSS would be Brown with Red of course

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 6, 2021)

I've only ever seen B&W pics of one so we'd need to do some grey scale evaluations.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 6, 2021)

Yep, need to know if it's orthochromatic film.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2021)

herman1rg said:


> Well the SSS would be Brown with Red of course



Humm .... the red may indicate a problem... the brown with the redish tinge or the red of the browish tone.



Crimea_River said:


> Yep, need to know if it's orthochromatic film.



You are right. Also we need to know if a filter was used as well.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 6, 2021)

Interior is most likely not chromate green

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2021)

Maybe 

 pops-paolo
just needs to read this thread and then see how mad we all are…

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 6, 2021)

Wurger said:


> I agree. For instance it could be an outside privy hit by a bomb.



Possibly painted this colour....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2021)

Looking good. I see three colours.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2021)

Yes, but wat *colour *aircraft ?


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 6, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Yes, but wat *colour *aircraft ?


Perhaps your "h" is the kullur of the model he is building

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 7, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Possibly painted this colour....
> 
> View attachment 626465​


Hope that none of you put a fan under there.


----------



## at6 (Jun 7, 2021)

herman1rg said:


> Well the SSS would be Brown with Red of course


It could also be mustard yellow like baby poop.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2021)

The mustard yellow can be found a kind of Khaki coat as well. So ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2021)

If you turn that fan up a few notches you should a more even spread of THAT colour.... if it sticks of course.....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 7, 2021)

You guys know a suspicious amount about baby-poop-yellow and how to spread it...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 7, 2021)

And if the SSS had been bombed there would be red of course..

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2021)

Also true.


----------



## special ed (Jun 7, 2021)

All of were babies once and therefore know the color or colour, whichever.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 14, 2021)

this might help

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 14, 2021)

Best....movie.....ever

Reactions: Agree Agree:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Jun 15, 2021)

Just heard from Roadkings mommy....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
9 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2021)

Undoubtedly too much of a thinner.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2021)

That does not look like RLM masking tape to me.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 15, 2021)

The grey is wrong too

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 15, 2021)

Why bother trying to find a color? The assembly sucks.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 16, 2021)

Geedee said:


> Just heard from Roadkings mommy....


Some body should have her told to use glue. Oh I forgot, she might have been sniffing it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Jun 16, 2021)

at6 said:


> Some body should have told to use glue. Oh I forgot, she might have sniffing it.


Wonder wot color the glue was ?.....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 16, 2021)

And maybe it was dry glue?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 16, 2021)

Geedee said:


> Wonder wot color the glue was ?.....



Clear before sniffing.
Rainbows after.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pops-paolo (Jun 16, 2021)

Gnomey said:


> Maybe
> 
> pops-paolo
> just needs to read this thread and then see how mad we all are…


Me?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> Me?


Yes you…

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 4, 2021)

Geedee said:


> Just heard from Roadkings mommy....


Well, at least he didn't use the handy mans secret weapon, aka Duct Tape. That would have been silly, and he still wouldn't have a clue what color duct tape to get anyway.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 4, 2021)

Well good news, they have it in the color of "transparent"!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Oct 4, 2021)

That's great. You can still see your mistakes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 5, 2021)

What color will his liver transplant be?


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 5, 2021)

An old friend of mine worked on KC-135's when we first met back in the mid-70's. Several years back I bought him a 1/72 model of one he could build with his kids. He is a very methodical engineer and proceeded to take the instructions and go out looking for the paints specified.

He sent me an e-mail, "I have been looking for the paints for the model and I found it requires two colors of White, a gloss White for parts of the airplane and a flat White for the toilet paper in the bathroom."

I replied, "Jim, can you see the bathroom when the kit is put together?"

He said, "No...."

So I suggested he not worry about using gloss White for the toilet paper.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2021)

Is that gloss toilet paper an equivalent of the transparent liver?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2021)

Remember guys the colour police is watching you!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2021)

Done for now......


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2021)

Oh boy, oh boy ... the Pickelhaube ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 5, 2021)

Is the guy on the Right wearing eye makeup?

His beard looks fake, too.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 5, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> Is the guy on the Right wearing eye makeup?



No, but one of them wears his pubic hair on his chin.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 5, 2021)

Must be San Francisco Color Police.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> Is the guy on the Right wearing eye makeup?
> 
> His beard looks fake, too.



IMHO that's a miner after his shift.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2021)

Marcel said:


> No, but one of them wears his pubic hair on his chin.



Dad is not pleased with that remark

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 6, 2021)

Every time he sees a pretty girl he gets a mouthful of hair.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2021)

Try to imagine what he gets when eating..

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 6, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Try to imagine what he gets when eating..



A mouthful of nuts?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2021)

If only the nuts...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 7, 2021)

If your mustache is wider than your ears.....................................???

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## VALENGO (Oct 10, 2021)

From time to time I go back to 2010 and read again the starting message, am I the only one doing it?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 10, 2021)

I didn't get sucked into this bottomless vortex until Page 32 it seems

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 10, 2021)

One Hundred Twenty Seven pages, still not resolved.
I thought I did a lot of research!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 10, 2021)

NMF

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 10, 2021)

VALENGO said:


> From time to time I go back to 2010 and read again the starting message, am I the only one doing it?


Most likely. Roadkill gave us the never ending thread. Now, let's make a movie of it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 10, 2021)

Done
​

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 11, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> I didn't get sucked into this bottomless vortex until Page 32 it seems


I managed to avoid being drawn into this "discussion".

Until now.




_11 years later..._

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 11, 2021)

Just imagine. When Roadkill made his post, the forum was only 7 years old. Now 11 years later….

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 11, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Just imagine. When Roadkill made his post, the forum was only 7 years old. Now 11 years later….


The legendary thread of the forum is Gary's "speed of dark" thread, though I think the thread about the "Bell product that shall not be mentioned" has more pages...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 11, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> The legendary thread of the forum is Gary's "speed of dark" thread, though I think the thread about the "Bell product that shall not be mentioned" has more pages...


I remember 

 Njaco
making a list of legendary threads many years ago. We had many back in the day. The forum 'matured' quite a bit since the early days and while this is in many ways a a good thing, some things are still sorely missed. The one you mention has been dormant for many years. I'm glad this thread is still there from time to time for some silly fun. The "Bell product that shall not be named" is not half as much fun unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2021)

Ah but what colour would the speed of dark be…

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 11, 2021)

Gnomey said:


> Ah but what colour would the speed of dark be…


Hard to say, because when you turn on the light, the dark goes and hides...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2021)

IMHO the colour of the speed of dark can be noticed on the dark site only.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 11, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Hard to say, because when you turn on the light, the dark goes and hides...


Well, we know from this that the speed of dark must be faster than the speed of light in order for the dark to dodge the light

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 11, 2021)

Wurger said:


> IMHO the colour of the speed of dark can be noticed on the dark site only.


Would that be located on the Dark Web?


----------



## at6 (Oct 11, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Done
> ​



I must be going stupid. I actually tried to watch it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 12, 2021)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2021)

at6 said:


> Would that be located on the Dark Web?



if it has the cookies ... possible yes it would be.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2021)

You did say cookies no?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 12, 2021)

Did you ever notice that when you look into a gun barrel that even using a light does not help? That is because the cavity is full of Dark and and the Light can't get in. If you open the action you will let the Dark out and the Light in.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 12, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> Did you ever notice that when you look into a gun barrel that even using a light does not help? That is because the cavity is full of Dark and and the Light can't get in. If you open the action you will let the Dark out and the Light in.


Ah, for a minute I thought you would claim it's full of cookies

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2021)

But wait a second, if they have cookies then the COG has shifted..................unless they remove the .50 Cal's in the nose..

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2021)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 12, 2021)

Dark Cookies?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 12, 2021)

Did you say Dark Cookies...........
You knew my Mother??????????

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 13, 2021)

N4521U said:


> Did you say Dark Cookies...........
> You knew my Mother??????????


Maybe

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 13, 2021)

N4521U said:


> Did you say Dark Cookies...........
> You knew my Mother??????????


Were her's the crunchy ones with a hint of charcoal?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 14, 2021)

at6 said:


> Were her's the crunchy ones with a hint of charcoal?


She could make a Peach Cobbler you would want to eat till the lot was gone.
But cookies? Nahhhhh, avoid them at all costs!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 20, 2021)

I wonder if someday he came back and checks this thread, what would be his reaction???

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> View attachment 645453
> 
> 
> I wonder if someday he came back and checks this thread, what would be his reaction???


And??? Did you guys find my colour picture yet?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 20, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> View attachment 645453
> 
> 
> I wonder if someday he came back and checks this thread, what would be his reaction???


I can tell you, he never came back after that day he posted this. At least not under that name and with that IP address.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 20, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> And??? Did you guys find my colour picture yet?


 
Now we know you lost it we can have a look for it....where did you last not see it.....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 20, 2021)

2,500+ helpful tips and not one thank you!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 20, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> And??? Did you guys find my colour picture yet?


There you go:



colour picture - Google Search

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 20, 2021)

Trippy.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 20, 2021)

vikingBerserker said:


> 2,500+ helpful tips and not one thank you!


I tank you, also APC, AFV, IFV, SPAAG, etc. ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 28, 2021)

So my question is if the the only pictures of the aircraft Roadking is trying to model were taken when said aircraft was traveling at the speed of dark would it even show up in the picture? Would you even be able to see colors if it did or would it just be black?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 28, 2021)

Perhaps there are light areas of dark?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2021)

Or dark areas of light?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 28, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Perhaps there are light areas of dark?





Gnomey said:


> Or dark areas of light?



Didn't some bright spark discover that the actual colour of the universe was beige...? That's not very dark. That's the inside of a Nissan Leaf...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 28, 2021)

At the speed of dark.....................
would there be color?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 28, 2021)

N4521U said:


> At the speed of dark.....................
> would there be color?


Perhaps Flat Black.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 29, 2021)

Of course! If the earth is flat to allow unimpeded speed of dark, it would follow, therefore, Flat Black would be natural.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 29, 2021)

Bucksnort101 said:


> So my question is if the the only pictures of the aircraft Roadking is trying to model were taken when said aircraft was traveling at the speed of dark would it even show up in the picture? Would you even be able to see colors if it did or would it just be black?


It would doppler out.
(That's me trying to sound like I know what I'm talking about by repeating something I heard somewhere on PBS but really don't have a clue like the rest of you)

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 29, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Didn't some bright spark discover that the actual colour of the universe was beige...?


Nope, nope, nope, ... It is not Beige. It is Khaki.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 29, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Nope, nope, nope, ... It is not Beige. It is Khaki.


Dust? In space??

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 29, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Nope, nope, nope, ... It is not Beige. It is Khaki.



So, the universe is the inside of a standard mess tent? Well, that's hardly any more inspiring...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 29, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> So, the universe is the inside of a standard mess tent? Well, that's hardly any more inspiring...


That may be better than being in a crystal set in a child's pendant necklace, I think.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 29, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> That may be better than being in a crystal set in a child's pendant necklace, I think.



Huh? Not sure I get it, Dave? I'm a bit slow today, perhaps you could explain...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 29, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Huh? Not sure I get it, Dave? I'm a bit slow today, perhaps you could explain...


Don't remember the movie, it was many years back.
But at the end, the movie presented the view of rapidly leaving our solar system, then our galaxy and continuing outward until all the galaxies appeared as tiny sparkles and then the view continued past the confines of a crystal set in a penandant necklace about a little girl's neck.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 29, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Don't remember the movie, it was many years back.
> But at the end, the movie presented the view of rapidly leaving our solar system, then our galaxy and continuing outward until all the galaxies appeared as tiny sparkles and then the view continued past the confines of a crystal set in a penandant necklace about a little girl's neck.



Ah, copy that. Men In Black perhaps? Although it's an alien playing marbles...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 29, 2021)

Or it could be this you are thinking of, Dave? The beginning of Contact, with the little girl?



Weirdly, this popped into my youtube feed since I looked at the MIB one! They're tracking us....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 29, 2021)

This goes back many years.

It may have been on a TV episode of "Outer Limits", even or perhaps an ending to one of the episodes of "Cosmos".

Now it's bugging me and I need to fetch a beer and get to digging around with Bing (not happy with Google lately).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 30, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Now it's bugging me and I need to fetch a beer



That's all that needs, really...  Enjoy!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 1, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> So, the universe is the inside of a standard mess tent? Well, that's hardly any more inspiring...


I believe so! But also it could be torquoise!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 1, 2021)

N4521U said:


> Dust? In space??


Yes, actually there is dust in the space.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 1, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> I believe so! But also it could be torquoise!!!



Oh, well, that makes me feel much calmer...

(turquoise is supposed to have calming qualities...)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 1, 2021)

Not only dust in space

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 1, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Oh, well, that makes me feel much calmer...
> 
> (turquoise is supposed to have calming qualities...)


Yes, They have. It is also said that it is a live stone and should be kept away from any "uncleaned" hands and places.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 1, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Yes, They have. It is also said that it is a live stone and should be kept away from any "uncleaned" hands and places.



The world's current obsession with hand sanitiser makes that a little less of an option

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 1, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> The world's current obsession with hand sanitiser makes that a little less of an option


I think so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 2, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Yes, They have. It is also said that it is a live stone and should be kept away from any "uncleaned" hands and places.


Does that mean that you watch it croak from Covid?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 29, 2021)

Do you suppose RoadKing has been watching this thread all along whilst thinking to himself "What a bunch of dimwits"?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 29, 2021)

More than likely.......


----------



## Graeme (Dec 29, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Now it's bugging me and I need to fetch a beer and get to digging around with Bing (not happy with Google lately).



Hi Dave
I'm thinking of M.I.B - when...

*"J deduces the galaxy is in a jewel on the collar of Rosenberg's cat Orion, which is in Laurel's care now."

?





*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 29, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Hi Dave
> I'm thinking of M.I.B - when...
> 
> *"J deduces the galaxy is in a jewel on the collar of Rosenberg's cat Orion, which is in Laurel's care now."
> ...


That must be it!

For some reason, my mind's eye was showing a little girl with a pendant, though.

It may have come from a story read long ago in Omni magazine, or one of Ray Bradbury's (or Heinlin, Greene or one of the other, many sci-fi greats) short stories.

Or I may just be getting old...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2021)

I don't give a rats hairy.... I bet that he's been getting a few laughs! 😜😉😆😂

Reactions: Agree Agree:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 30, 2021)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Do you suppose RoadKing has been watching this thread all along whilst thinking to himself "What a bunch of dimwits"?


The possibility of that being possible is positive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 30, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> I don't give a rats hairy.... I bet that he's been getting a few laughs! 😜😉😆😂


I know I have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2021)

special ed said:


> I know I have.


Haven’t we all 😂

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Dec 30, 2021)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 30, 2021)

N4521U said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


And just exactly what color would that be?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 30, 2021)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Dec 31, 2021)

N4521U said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


And a groundhog bites the dust! And another one down, and another one down! And another one bites the dust!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 31, 2021)

at6 said:


> And just exactly what color would that be?


Twelve

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2021)

I thought it was 42?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 31, 2021)

vikingBerserker said:


> I thought it was 42?


Going by memory, the original color was twelve, though for a short while, during the middle age, it was three - "three being the number thou shall count".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2021)

"no less, no more"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 31, 2021)

Could the colour be Octarine?

Octarine, also known as the Colour of Magic or the King Colour, was the eighth colour of the Discworld spectrum and was created by Sir Terry Pratchett. It was visible only to wizards and cats. It is generally described as a fluorescent greenish yellow-purple.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 31, 2021)

Five is right out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Dec 31, 2021)

herman1rg said:


> was created by Sir Terry Pratchett. It was visible only to wizards and cats.


...and to Jimi Hendrix.


herman1rg said:


> It is generally described as a fluorescent greenish yellow-purple.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 31, 2021)

Jimi is visible for everything with a heart and a soul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 31, 2021)

Dude.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 22, 2022)

So while I've been away for months, I thought I'd share this little gem with y'all. If we ever do track down the elusive Roadking, need to make sure he has a signed copy from all us !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2022)

"Stanky Bean"


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 22, 2022)

I’ve been Stoner Blue…..and red….and green….

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 22, 2022)

Actually, I need B & W pics for a model that I'm not building!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 22, 2022)

I think the AI program cheated, at the bottom: "Turdly" brown was a popular Ford color in the 1970's (and appropriately named)...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 22, 2022)

The Planet Express ship (AKA Bessie) is mucous green.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2022)

Sindis poop


----------



## N4521U (Feb 22, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> The Planet Express ship (AKA Bessie) is mucous green.


would this be the same color as the 60's military version "Green Lunger"?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## VALENGO (Feb 23, 2022)

When I need a more pale color I add a few drops of Roadking, find better the Tamiya's version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 23, 2022)

It just occured to me that Gary may have to change the title of his thread "Speed of Dark" to "Speed of Dorkwood"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 24, 2022)

I vote for Bun Flow and Bank Butt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 24, 2022)

I second!


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 2, 2022)

I wonder how many shades of this color there are

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 2, 2022)

After I thought this thread had met an untimely death, it lives again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 2, 2022)

Ah, but in which spectrum ?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2022)

And the range ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 2, 2022)

Past, present or future?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 2, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> Past, present or future?


All of them. The gift that never stops giving.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jul 2, 2022)

at6 said:


> All of them. The gift that never stops giving.


That would be VD..................................... NOT this thread!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 3, 2022)

N4521U said:


> That would be VD..................................... NOT this thread!!!!!!!!


It does keep coming back like Herpes doesn't it?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jul 3, 2022)

It is always difficult to think up a new color. I've tried and all I can think of is Klarn. Now i'm thinking up light Klarn and dark Klarn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 3, 2022)

special ed said:


> It is always difficult to think up a new color. I've tried and all I can think of is Klarn. Now i'm thinking up light Klarn and dark Klarn.


There's 16,777,216 colors possible in the RGB spectrum, go for it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> There's 16,777,216 colors possible in the RGB spectrum, go for it.




You should add the CMYK palette too.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 3, 2022)

Wurger said:


> You should add the CMYK palette too.


That adds about 16,000 possible colors to his 16.2 million - he'll be busy for a very long time trying to discover his custom color!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## ARTESH (Jul 3, 2022)

IMO, I will use at least, one of following colors for my experimental DH-52 model (the one I will build before GB57)!

#5D8AA8 , #FF9966 , #848482 , #98777B

Any ideas / help / recommendation / advises are welcomed.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 3, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> IMO, I will use at least, one of following colors for my experimental DH-52 model (the one I will build before GB57)!
> 
> #5D8AA8 , #FF9966 , #848482 , #98777B
> 
> Any ideas / help / recommendation / advises are welcomed.


5D8AA8 (93, 138, 168) is a medium blue
FF9966 (255, 153, 102) is a rusty/sand color
848482 (132, 132, 130) is a gray color
98777B (152, 119, 123) is a gray with a hint of red

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2022)

Just colours of a flying carpet IMHO.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 4, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Just colours of a flying carpet IMHO.


It seems a fitting name for that little bird!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 5, 2022)

Roadking01 1 post in total and the reigning record holder

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 5, 2022)

This thread keeps on giving....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 5, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> IMO, I will use at least, one of following colors for my experimental DH-52 model (the one I will build before GB57)!
> 
> #5D8AA8 , #FF9966 , #848482 , #98777B
> 
> Any ideas / help / recommendation / advises are welcomed.


Hey, glad you’re back!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 5, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Hey, glad you’re back!


I just noticed the date. D’oh

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 5, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Hey, glad you’re back!


Look at the date of the post

edit: you saw it at the same time

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 5, 2022)

It’s still more posts for this thread.


----------



## at6 (Nov 5, 2022)

Marcel said:


> This thread keeps on giving....


Just like Herpes, only with less itch.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 6, 2022)

Marcel said:


> This thread keeps on giving....


Just like cheap Mexican food or gas station sushi

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------

